# Meteorologia na TV Portuguesa



## Mago (15 Jan 2007 às 18:49)

Foi assinado hoje, dia 15 de Janeiro, entre o IM e a RTP, um protocolo que estabelece a cooperação para a divulgação de informação meteorológica, particularmente no que diz respeito à previsão do estado do tempo.

Esta colaboração permitirá aos telespectadores da RTP um melhor acompanhamento diário da situação meteorológica e da previsão da sua evolução, através da explicação técnica, em directo, fornecida por especialistas do Instituto de Meteorologia, restabelecendo desta forma um processo de comunicação abandonado há cerca de 15 anos que se considera fundamental para a credibilidade e fiabilidade do Serviço Público prestado.

Perspectiva-se o início das apresentações de blocos meteorológicos com o novo formato para o início do próximo mês de Março.

Fonte: IM

   Muito bem !!!!!


----------



## ACalado (15 Jan 2007 às 18:58)

Ora ai está uma boa noticia, é mesmo caso para dizer, até que enfim!!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 19:00)

Esperemos que sejam gente com capacidade para a apresentação, têm grandes nomes no passado, por isso vai-lhes ser díficil abrir caminho. Mas ainda bem que lá tomaram esta decisão. Antes um mau apresentador meteorologista que um bom apresentador jornalista


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jan 2007 às 19:05)

Finalmenteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee fogo já não era sem tempo.


----------



## mocha (15 Jan 2007 às 19:16)

ena k boa noticia


----------



## Minho (15 Jan 2007 às 19:57)

Aleluia! Excelente! Parabéns à RTP e ao IM!


----------



## dj_alex (15 Jan 2007 às 20:57)

Esperemos para ver...


----------



## duncan (15 Jan 2007 às 21:00)

eu soube da noticia no jornal da noite da rtp1,quando ouvi até saltei,foram nacessários á volta de 15 anos para retomarem com um programa de meteorologia a sério.parabens ao IM e rtp.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Jan 2007 às 21:55)

dj_alex disse:


> Esperemos para ver...



Alex enfim te vamos poder conhecer!   Parabéns pelas novas funções!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jan 2007 às 00:32)

A primeira previsão que ele vai apresentar vai ser neve generaliza para todo o pais


----------



## Fil (16 Jan 2007 às 00:56)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Alex enfim te vamos poder conhecer!   Parabéns pelas novas funções!



 

Isto sim são belas notícias! Pena ser só em março quando o inverno estiver a terminar.


----------



## Mago (16 Jan 2007 às 01:05)

Fil disse:


> Isto sim são belas notícias! Pena ser só em março quando o inverno estiver a terminar.



Qual Inverno?  
Ainda estou à espera dele....


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2007 às 01:15)

Vai tarde... mas mais vale tarde do que nunca...


----------



## Seringador (16 Jan 2007 às 12:41)

Boas,

Vou esperar para ver sentado!


----------



## Serrano (16 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

Também vi essa notícia no Telejornal e fiquei agradado, só é pena não começar em Fevereiro, por exemplo, mas pronto já não é mau.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Jan 2007 às 22:10)

Pelos vistos, vai ser transmitido em directo ... a expectativa é grande, vamos lá ver se não sai defraudada, esperemos que esteja à altura, pelo menos, aqui do nosso forum, eh, eh, eh ...


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2007 às 23:18)

Iceberg disse:


> Pelos vistos, vai ser transmitido em directo ... a expectativa é grande, vamos lá ver se não sai defraudada, esperemos que esteja à altura, pelo menos, aqui do nosso forum, eh, eh, eh ...



bem essa do directo...
Mas se vai ser apresentada por meteorologistas as espectativas são boas, pelo menos assim espero.
Estamos num vazio de informação regular cientifica actual nas tv's. 
Não é pois de admirar que as pessoas desacreditem várias profissões como meteorologistas...


----------



## dj_alex (18 Jan 2007 às 10:48)

Iceberg disse:


> Pelos vistos, vai ser transmitido em directo ... a expectativa é grande, vamos lá ver se não sai defraudada, esperemos que esteja à altura, pelo menos, aqui do nosso forum, eh, eh, eh ...



O mais provavel é ser em directo das instalações do IM ou nao??


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Jan 2007 às 12:17)

dj_alex disse:


> O mais provavel é ser em directo das instalações do IM ou nao??



Vá conta lá o que sabes... Quando começas!?


----------



## Seringador (18 Jan 2007 às 16:05)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Vá conta lá o que sabes... Quando começas!?



é para dar aquele ar de grande fiabilidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2007 às 22:41)

*Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Olá amigos, aquilo porque todos nós esperavamos esta prestes a acontecer... Faltam 6 dias para estreiar o Novo boletim meteo da estação pública, um boletim digno desse nome! Pelo menos assim espero   ... Que espectativas têm? Acham que as privadas vão seguir o exemplo???


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2007 às 22:50)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos, aquilo porque todos nós esperavamos esta prestes a acontecer... Faltam 6 dias para estreiar o Novo boletim meteo da estação pública, um boletim digno desse nome! Pelo menos assim espero   ... Que espectativas têm? Acham que as privadas vão seguir o exemplo???



Espetaculo    só falta esse tempo...Eu acho que vai ser muito porreiro pelo menos já dão um passo nesse sentido se tiver mau a malta aqui do forum manda umas cartas para lá hehe.


----------



## Minho (27 Fev 2007 às 22:52)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos, aquilo porque todos nós esperavamos esta prestes a acontecer... Faltam 6 dias para estreiar o Novo boletim meteo da estação pública, um boletim digno desse nome! Pelo menos assim espero   ... Que espectativas têm? Acham que as privadas vão seguir o exemplo???



Eu estou com grandes expectativas.... acho que o IM não vai querer desperdiçar uma oportunidade tão grande de projectar a sua imagem de um modo positivo....
Quanto às privadas claro que seguem o exemplo se o boletim da RTP tiver audiência que justifique.... é tudo questão de audiências...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2007 às 23:29)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Eu acredito que se tiverem um boletim de qualidade as audiencias serao mto boas, basta ver o exemplo da TVE cujo boletim é dos programas mais vistos em Espanha... Embora a sua qualidade se tenha vindo a regredir... Desde pikeno que via o boletim da TVE em Chaves, em Lx vejo na TVEI às 20:45 :P


----------



## Kraliv (28 Fev 2007 às 18:54)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Já agora  

in http://jn.sapo.pt/2007/02/17/televisao/meteorologia_volta_a_a_5_marco.html

*Meteorologia volta à RTP a 5 de Março*


O "velho" boletim meteorológico volta à RTP a partir do próximo dia 5, dez anos após ter deixado de ser transmitido pelas televisões generalistas e com recurso a apresentadores especializados.

...

O boletim será emitido no "Bom dia Portugal" e "Portugal em directo" e, segundo Teresa Abrantes, "não se vai limitar a dar o tempo" os especialistas poderão lançar "alertas meteorológicos" e explicar os efeitos da mudança do clima. 

...

O recém-criado Porto Canal, disponível na TV Cabo, já tem no ar um programa dedicado por inteiro à meteorologia. Daniel Pereira é o apresentador. O espaço diário dura quatro ou cinco minutos de manhã, pelas 9.45 horas, e é exibido de novo à tarde, por volta das 19.20 horas


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Fev 2007 às 19:06)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



Minho disse:


> Eu estou com grandes expectativas.... acho que o IM não vai querer desperdiçar uma oportunidade tão grande de projectar a sua imagem de um modo positivo....
> Quanto às privadas claro que seguem o exemplo se o boletim da RTP tiver audiência que justifique.... é tudo questão de audiências...



boas

faço destas palavras as minhas não retiro nem uma virgula 

tambem não tem    

abraços meteo


----------



## ajrebelo (28 Fev 2007 às 19:07)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



Minho disse:


> Eu estou com grandes expectativas.... acho que o IM não vai querer desperdiçar uma oportunidade tão grande de projectar a sua imagem de um modo positivo....
> Quanto às privadas claro que seguem o exemplo se o boletim da RTP tiver audiência que justifique.... é tudo questão de audiências...



boas

faço destas palavras as minhas não retiro nem uma virgula 

tambem não tem    

abraços meteo


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Fev 2007 às 19:23)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> faço destas palavras as minhas não retiro nem uma virgula
> 
> ...



ajrebelo, tu já lhe andaste a arrumar hoje _pipipipi_ hehehehe , então agora dá-te para responder a dobrar homem de Deus! 

Em relação ao tópico, quer então dizer que para a semana vamos enfim poder conhecer o artísta ou artístas que terão o peso da responsabilidade de dar a cara pelo IM.


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2007 às 19:31)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Estou igualmente ansioso por ver o boletim  metrológico na Tv. que saudades e já não era sem tempo já só faltam 5 dias já faltou mais


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2007 às 11:41)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Um novo formato televisivo desenvolvido pela RTP em colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia vai devolver os meteorologistas à televisão. É já a partir do dia 5 de Março, diariamente nos seguintes horários: 7h15, 8h15, 9h15 e a partir do dia 12, também às 19h00.


15 anos depois, restabelece-se desta forma um processo de comunicação que permitirá aos telespectadores da RTP um melhor acompanhamento diário da situação meteorológica e da previsão da sua evolução, através da explicação técnica fornecida por especialistas do Instituto de Meteorologia, em directo.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2007 às 11:47)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Um novo formato televisivo desenvolvido pela RTP em colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia vai devolver os meteorologistas à televisão. É já a partir do dia 5 de Março, diariamente nos seguintes horários: 7h15, 8h15, 9h15 e a partir do dia 12, também às 19h00.
> 
> 
> 15 anos depois, restabelece-se desta forma um processo de comunicação que permitirá aos telespectadores da RTP um melhor acompanhamento diário da situação meteorológica e da previsão da sua evolução, através da explicação técnica fornecida por especialistas do Instituto de Meteorologia, em directo.



Pois devia ser as 20h30 mas isso vai acabar por mudar...Mas o que o IM está a fazer em colaboração com a Rtp já é muito bommmm


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2007 às 13:14)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Um novo formato televisivo desenvolvido pela RTP em colaboração com o Instituto de Meteorologia vai devolver os meteorologistas à televisão. É já a partir do dia 5 de Março, diariamente nos seguintes horários: 7h15, 8h15, 9h15 e a partir do dia 12, também às 19h00.
> 
> 
> 15 anos depois, restabelece-se desta forma um processo de comunicação que permitirá aos telespectadores da RTP um melhor acompanhamento diário da situação meteorológica e da previsão da sua evolução, através da explicação técnica fornecida por especialistas do Instituto de Meteorologia, em directo.



Pois realmente o horário... vai ser difícil eu conseguir ver qualquer um deles durante a semana... talvez o das 19h...


----------



## Iceberg (3 Mar 2007 às 18:13)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos, aquilo porque todos nós esperavamos esta prestes a acontecer... Faltam 6 dias para estreiar o Novo boletim meteo da estação pública, um boletim digno desse nome! Pelo menos assim espero   ... Que espectativas têm? Acham que as privadas vão seguir o exemplo???



Sinceramente, acho que as privadas, quando muito poderão colocar umas meninas de mini-saia e top a apresentar uns mapas muito coloridos ... e a dizerem umas barbaridades ...  

Em relação à RTP, cuidado em colocar a fasqui ademasiado alta, as nossas expectativas são elevadas, e depois poderão sair defraudadas ... a ver vamos, já falta pouco ...


----------



## algarvio1978 (4 Mar 2007 às 10:47)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Caros amigos "meteo",

Sou novo por aqui mas como vós, muito contente pelo regresso deste verdadeiro serviço publico, o que ao meu ver nunca deveria de ter saído da RTP.

Eu fui um dos que enviou emails à RTP dirigido ao Provedor do Telespectador para regressar com este formato.

Se olharmos para os nossos vizinhos espanhois, todos os canais dão a devida importancia à informação meteorologica!

Em relação aos horários, sinceramente não estou muito confiante. Pelo que sei vão ser emitidos esses blocos no "Bom dia Portugal" e "Portugal em directo", que são programas de segunda-feira à sexta-feira, o que não deveremos ter direito à informação meteorologica no fim de semana. Seria melhor colocar esses blocos de meteo logo a seguir aos telejornais principais, tal como acontece na Espanha!

Um grande abraço a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2007 às 10:55)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



algarvio1978 disse:


> Caros amigos "meteo",
> 
> Sou novo por aqui mas como vós, muito contente pelo regresso deste verdadeiro serviço publico, o que ao meu ver nunca deveria de ter saído da RTP.
> 
> ...



Bem vindo Algarvio1978 apresenta-te aqui para a malta te puder conhecer melhor http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=27

E contamos com a tua participação neste humilde forum  

Quanto aos mails que enviaste para a Rtp a pedir meteo na tv fica a saber que não foste o unico houve aqui muita malta que tambem o fez incluindo eu ao fim de tanta pressão eles lá cederam.


----------



## Kraliv (4 Mar 2007 às 11:20)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Olha mais um "marafado"   bem vindo!

Vai lá fazer essa apresentação no link que o Mário Barros indicou  



Em relação aos horários na RTP, parece que vai ser, por enquanto, assim:

Diariamente*** nos seguintes horários: 

*7h15*, *8h15*, *9h15* e a partir do dia 12, também às *19h00*   .





* Deve ser diariamente de...Segª a Sexta


----------



## dj_alex (4 Mar 2007 às 11:53)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Nunca estão contentes com nada.....falta de paciência...

De certeza que nas edições de 6f irão fazer a previsão para o fim de semana....


----------



## algarvio1978 (4 Mar 2007 às 12:40)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Olá dj_alex,

Contudo peço calma!  

Não quero criar mau ambiente pois sei que são uma grande familia!
Eu apenas vim cá hoje e já me apresentei no local certo!

Claro que estou contente que por fim na RTP haja um espaço digno. Como disse no topico das apresentações sou funcionário publico portanto nada tem com esta matéria de meteo, apenas sou um curioso. Até acho que irei aprender mais convosco!

Venho de familias ligadas à pesca, portanto têm que estar bem informados sobre as condições meteorologicas, eles têm o habito de ver as previsões dos canais espanhois pois os canais lusos não lhes oferece informação que eles pretendem!

Para eles assim como ligados à agricultura, essa informação de segunda a sexta feira é util! Mas é bem melhor que nada!

Um abraço


----------



## Kraliv (4 Mar 2007 às 14:43)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



dj_alex disse:


> *Nunca estão contentes com nada.....falta de paciência...*
> De certeza que nas edições de 6f irão fazer a previsão para o fim de semana....






É da ansiedade  



De resto a mim não me faz diferença nenhuma...eu vejo resmas de canais espanhois


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2007 às 15:25)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Se as audiências o justificarem, talvez a RTP mude o horário para depois do jornal da noite por volta das 21h. Cada coisa a seu tempo.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Mar 2007 às 07:13)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Boas...dorminhocos  



Vai começar ... vai começar


----------



## Fil (5 Mar 2007 às 07:25)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Já acabou 

Desiludiu-me um pouco, quase que se limitou a falar das temperaturas...


----------



## jPdF (5 Mar 2007 às 09:31)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Terminou agora a edição das 9.15 que começou as 9.24... 
Gostei do novo sistema informático "novo" na Europa, palavras do pivot da informação, gostei da objectividade.
Não gostei: do cenário...ela caminha em duas caixas de madeira cobertas com um pano azul, não gostei do facto de fornecer uma informação gráfica apenas para a corrente dia, e não gostei pelo facto de não analizar cartas nem outro tipo de material (basicamente mostra apenas as imagens de satélite)!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2007 às 09:35)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Ela estava um pouco nervosa mas foi porreiro melhor que nada as coisas vão acabar por melhorar eu acredito que a Rtp esteje a fazer apenas um teste uma adaptação ao novo formato


----------



## Kraliv (5 Mar 2007 às 09:59)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



jPdF disse:


> Terminou agora a edição das 9.15 que começou as 9.24...
> Gostei do novo sistema informático "novo" na Europa, palavras do pivot da informação, gostei da objectividade.
> Não gostei: do cenário...ela caminha em duas caixas de madeira cobertas com um pano azul, não gostei do facto de fornecer uma informação gráfica apenas para a corrente dia, e não gostei pelo facto de não analizar cartas nem outro tipo de material (basicamente mostra apenas as imagens de satélite)!!!





...de resto, o Mapa de Portugal, com os ícones do tempo e das temperaturas, pareceu-me os que já mostravam anteriormente


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Mar 2007 às 10:00)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Bom dia amigos... Acordei às 7:10 para ver a meteo da RTP e... mto sinceramente não gostei! Onde estão as cartas de prognóstico?  Previsao a curto prazo não há? Eu sei que vejo mal e tenho que mudar as lentes, mas os mapas tão pikenos que nem conseguia ver as temperaturas!  E mais uma vez se limitam as Capitais de Distrito... Enfim, vale pelo esforço... Mas podia ser bem melhor! MM assim Parabens á RTP! E que as privadas sigam o exemplo e façam ainda melhor!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mar 2007 às 10:16)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Bom dia! Infelizmente não consegui ver o novo programa de meteorologia da rtp. Será que eles poseram algum video no site da rtp??


----------



## Seringador (5 Mar 2007 às 10:47)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Não vi, não tenho horário para ver mas de acordo com alguns relatos não deve ter sido grande coisa mas é melhor que nada 

Se for só para um dia mm assim prefiro a Ski, TVGalicia ou o da RAI Uno


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 11:20)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Bom dia pessoal!  

Mais um dos que não pôde ver .
O facto de ser nesses horários (7h15, 8h15, 9h15) é apenas para alguns . Só por isso já retiram uma grande fasquia de possíveis audiências (será propositado ). É horário para desempregados, estudantes, reformados, donas de casa, os que não necessitam de trabalhar (os excêntricos! ), doentes (doentes por meteorologia também ) e um reduzido numero de sortudos a quem lhe é permitido poder assistir antes de começar o dia de trabalho . Eu pertenço a este tal grupo de sortudos, mas não é todos os dias e hoje foi um desses dias . Qual será o motivo de só a partir do dia 12MAR2007 ser retransmitido no horário das 19h00 . Eu para já acho que por descriminação 

Enfim não vi, não posso falar do conteúdo, já vi pelas vossas opiniões que podia ser melhor, mas antes isto que nada, digo eu . Mas lá que podiam ter escolhido um horário decente isso podiam!  
Por ventura ninguém aqui terá gravado a pensar nos colegas amigos não?


----------



## algarvio1978 (5 Mar 2007 às 11:31)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Olá amigos!
Hoje a primeira coisa que fiz ao acordar foi ligar a RTP1 para ver o novo espaço meteorologico!
Não sei se por ter a espectativa em alta mas fiquei um pouco desiludido, mas é melhor que nada!
Achei que a informação foi dada muito rapidamante! Senti falta das cartas de "frentes" e de outro tipo de dados!
Acho que seria interessante falarem das temperaturas actualizadas!
Mas sei também que isto aos poucos vão melhorando as informações! Há que esperar por melhores dias!
Seria interessante colocar no site da RTP, videos do bloco de meteorologia, tal como acontece nas televisões espanholas, telecinco e antena3!

Um grande abraço e fiquem bem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Mar 2007 às 11:32)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

http://www.tv3.cat/3alacarta/video.htm?ID=222181757&CAT_ID=tvcat

Vejam aí um boletim em condiçoes! É em Catalão...


----------



## guardachuva (5 Mar 2007 às 17:37)

O ecran onde vai ser apresentada a meteorologia é o 2º maior ecran tactil da Península Ibérica, e é de uma marca portuguesa (DISPLAX)


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 18:42)

guardachuva disse:


> O ecran onde vai ser apresentada a meteorologia é o 2º maior ecran tactil da Península Ibérica, e é de uma marca portuguesa (DISPLAX)



De onde retiraste essa informação guardachuva? (epá desculpa lá mas o teu nick deu-me um ataque de riso!  )


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2007 às 19:00)

guardachuva disse:


> O ecran onde vai ser apresentada a meteorologia é o 2º maior ecran tactil da Península Ibérica, e é de uma marca portuguesa (DISPLAX)



Bem vindo guardachuva a este humildade forum nick original.   

Apresenta-te aqui http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=28


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2007 às 19:14)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Bem sou mais um a achar que poderia ser melhor basicamente apenas acrescenta ao que era mostrado dantes a metreologista e a imagem de satélite  enfim pode ser que melhore com o tempo mas ao fim de tantos anos já devia ser uma coisa com pés e cabeça digo eu


----------



## Mago (5 Mar 2007 às 20:25)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Antigamente até havia um semanal para agricultura onde se falava da água nos solos etc etc, penso que esse tinha tanta utilidade como falar apenas de meterologia.

Acho que na RTP2 haveria espaço para um programa de meterologia alargado uma vez por semana e os curtos de previsão todos os dias em horário digno.
Não tive oportunidade de ver este devido aos horários, pode ser que em breve consiga ver quando começar às 19h00.

O programa devia consistir numa analise de cartas e mapas, e de imagens de satélite, depois sim entrava-mos na previsão concreta e das temperaturas, tipo como os primeiros da RTP.


----------



## rozzo (5 Mar 2007 às 21:01)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

o que dava nos principios da TVI, com o Anthimeo de Azevedo, o Costa Alves, e a Teresa Abrantes, era mesmo bastante bom, completo e explicativo.. lembram-se?
Este não vi, mas pelos comentários aqui, deve estar muito básico.. bem podiam fazer algo como o que referi.. (era semelhante aos que dão p.ex. na TVE..


----------



## dj_alex (5 Mar 2007 às 21:26)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



rozzo disse:


> o que dava nos principios da TVI, com o Anthimeo de Azevedo, o Costa Alves, e a Teresa Abrantes, era mesmo bastante bom, completo e explicativo.. lembram-se?
> Este não vi, mas pelos comentários aqui, deve estar muito básico.. bem podiam fazer algo como o que referi.. (era semelhante aos que dão p.ex. na TVE..



foi muito fraquinho...a única diferença foi mostrarem a imagem de satélite...de resto...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Mar 2007 às 21:37)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Sim... eu lembro-me da meteo da TVI, já com 8 anos era meteo louco... Dava todos os dias e ao domingo para toda a semana com o Casta Alves... Era mto bom! Mas que desilusão a RTP! Bolas...


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 22:00)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



rozzo disse:


> o que dava nos principios da TVI, com o Anthimeo de Azevedo, o Costa Alves, e a Teresa Abrantes, era mesmo bastante bom, completo e explicativo.. lembram-se?
> Este não vi, mas pelos comentários aqui, deve estar muito básico.. bem podiam fazer algo como o que referi.. (era semelhante aos que dão p.ex. na TVE..



Infelizmente não consegui ver nenhum desses pois a 4 (o nome que tinha na altura), ainda não tinha cobertura por aqui... Já sabem como é, ou melhor já ouviram falar , cidadãos de terceira!


----------



## Brigantia (5 Mar 2007 às 22:48)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Boas pessoal, eu vi o novo boletim meteorólogico logo de manhã, ás 8:15, e foi uma desilusão total. Nada de novo a não ser uma imagem de satélite...nada que não se consiga fácilmente na net! Nada de análises e explicações sobre os modelos...muito mau...apenas falaram das temperaturas. O normal mas com outro grafismo.


----------



## Fil (6 Mar 2007 às 04:21)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*

Para quem não viu nem vai poder ver eu gravei a 1º emissão de todas, a das 7h15:

http://212.13.35.185/~karsh/wx/meteo_rtp_200703050715.wmv


----------



## Seringador (6 Mar 2007 às 10:17)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



rozzo disse:


> o que dava nos principios da TVI, com o Anthimeo de Azevedo, o Costa Alves, e a Teresa Abrantes, era mesmo bastante bom, completo e explicativo.. lembram-se?
> Este não vi, mas pelos comentários aqui, deve estar muito básico.. bem podiam fazer algo como o que referi.. (era semelhante aos que dão p.ex. na TVE..



Sim, lembro-me nada de excepcional (não tirando valor nem ao Antímio, nem ao Costa Alves), mas tinha uma explicação atmosférica. 
Acho que é necessário introduzir novas tecnologias na apresentação com uma linguagem cuidada mas também que seja compreendida por todos e só utilizando os termos apropriados, para que entre na cabeça das pessoas, tal como foram colocadas nas nosssas nos anos 70 e 80 
Não vi nenhum e sinceramente nem vou perder tempo a programar para ver, se acontecer acidentalmente, aconteceu, bem vamos aguardar mas para já tendo em conta as vossas opiniões basta para dizer  :assobio:


----------



## guardachuva (6 Mar 2007 às 11:32)

kimcarvalho disse:


> De onde retiraste essa informação guardachuva? (epá desculpa lá mas o teu nick deu-me um ataque de riso!  )


----------



## mocha (6 Mar 2007 às 12:12)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



Mago disse:


> Antigamente até havia um semanal para agricultura onde se falava da água nos solos etc etc, penso que esse tinha tanta utilidade como falar apenas de meterologia.
> 
> Acho que na RTP2 haveria espaço para um programa de meterologia alargado uma vez por semana e os curtos de previsão todos os dias em horário digno.
> Não tive oportunidade de ver este devido aos horários, pode ser que em breve consiga ver quando começar às 19h00.
> ...



esse não era o TV Rural?


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Mar 2007 às 12:23)

guardachuva disse:


>



Pode-se então subentender que o meu amigo está _lá dentro_... será?  
Já vi que a *Displax* pertence à empresa Bragantina EDIGMA.COM SA.
E que tem um vasto conjunto de clientes, desde a CNN, passando pelo canal espanhol de TV privado, Cuatro, e pela nossa querida  TVI, sem esquecer a Vodafone e a Optimus, etc, etc!
Já agora guardachuva, quem é que tem o maior ecrã táctil? Será o Canal de TV Cuatro da vizinha Espanha?

Tens então de nos contar mais pormenores . Tipo se porventura pensarão melhorar a apresentação ou nem por isso? Irão utilizar cartas sinópticas?

Resta então saber se estás no IM, na RTP ou na empresa Edigma  .


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Mar 2007 às 12:39)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



Mago disse:


> *Antigamente até havia um semanal para agricultura onde se falava da água nos solos etc etc*, penso que esse tinha tanta utilidade como falar apenas de meterologia.
> (...)



Contínua a existir, é diário, chama-se "Boletim Agrário" e vai para o ar às 06h25 de segunda a sexta na RTP 1.

Agora uma pergunta de algibeira à moderação e administração aqui da casa, porque existem 2 tópicos sobre o mesmo assunto? Porquê não juntar os dois num mesmo tópico? Era mais claro, porque eu ando a responder, num depois venho aqui ao outro...
E mais, isto aqui no seguimento não faz sentido nenhum  

Aqui fica o link do outro tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?p=31374#post31374


----------



## dj_alex (6 Mar 2007 às 12:53)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Contínua a existir, é diário, chama-se "Boletim Agrário" e vai para o ar às 06h25 de segunda a sexta na RTP 1.
> 
> Agora uma pergunta de algibeira à moderação e administração aqui da casa, porque existem 2 tópicos sobre o mesmo assunto? Porquê não juntar os dois num mesmo tópico? Era mais claro, porque eu ando a responder, num depois venho aqui ao outro...
> E mais, isto aqui no seguimento não faz sentido nenhum
> ...



Eu acho que nem os agricultores se levantam tão cedo...6h25 ???  

Realmente mais vale juntar os 2 topics...que isto anda a ficar uma grande trapalhada. 

*Admin*, tens que começar a ter mão nisto, se não o fórum começa a ficar confuso demais, com a informação dispersa...


----------



## Seringador (6 Mar 2007 às 12:59)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Contínua a existir, é diário, chama-se "Boletim Agrário" e vai para o ar às 06h25 de segunda a sexta na RTP 1.
> 
> Agora uma pergunta de algibeira à moderação e administração aqui da casa, porque existem 2 tópicos sobre o mesmo assunto? Porquê não juntar os dois num mesmo tópico? Era mais claro, porque eu ando a responder, num depois venho aqui ao outro...
> E mais, isto aqui no seguimento não faz sentido nenhum
> ...



Os seus desejos são ordens grande Sultão? 

Mas não vale a pena ter só gráficos a apresentação deve ser técnica e preventiva e não só o que fica bonito, na CNN e na Cuatro são apresentadores apaixonados pela meteorologia e não meros apresentadores, isto para não falar na Sky


----------



## Mago (6 Mar 2007 às 18:22)

Vi o programa pelo ficheiro que o Fil colocou, bem a minha opinião é que não vejo quase diferença nenhuma entre este programa que é apresentado por uma pessoa e um em que não está lá ninguem, pois limita-se apenas a acrescentar a um vulgo spot de previsão meterologica as imagens de satélite que até para um leigo nem precisavam ser comentadas ou seja, parece os normais mini-previsoes que habitualmente dao nas tvs privadas ou até conjuntamente com as noticias a diferença é ter um ser humano a apresentar os slides .

A apresentadora estava um pouco nervosa que até disse Faro duas vezes, mas isso até nem é importante e é fácil de ultrapassar.

Acho que o programa deveria apresentar cartas numéricas, imagens de satélite, e comentários mais extensos.


----------



## rozzo (6 Mar 2007 às 21:47)

*Re: Boletins meteorológicos na TV Portuguesa*



Fil disse:


> Para quem não viu nem vai poder ver eu gravei a 1º emissão de todas, a das 7h15:
> 
> http://212.13.35.185/~karsh/wx/meteo_rtp_200703050715.wmv



realmente..para isto nao sao precisos meteorologistas la no programa.. mais vale porem modelos jeitosas


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Mar 2007 às 22:58)

Bem...até agora não vem acrescentar nada de novo, na minha opinião, estes boletins.
Pode ser que evolua para qualquer coisa melhor, mas continua a ser informação destinada ao publico em geral, e não para pessoal que gosta mais destas andanças.
Já agora preferia os boletins meteorologicos que havia na SIC Radical, que davam lá pela 1/2 noite. Alguém se lembra?


----------



## guardachuva (6 Mar 2007 às 23:40)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pode-se então subentender que o meu amigo está _lá dentro_... será?
> Já vi que a *Displax* pertence à empresa Bragantina EDIGMA.COM SA.
> E que tem um vasto conjunto de clientes, desde a CNN, passando pelo canal espanhol de TV privado, Cuatro, e pela nossa querida  TVI, sem esquecer a Vodafone e a Optimus, etc, etc!
> Já agora guardachuva, quem é que tem o maior ecrã táctil? Será o Canal de TV Cuatro da vizinha Espanha?
> ...


Sim, o maior é o da Cuatro.

Quanto à apresentação da meteorologia, é o seguinte:
neste momento a maneira como está a ser utilizada a tecnologia ainda não é definitiva. Ou seja, em termos de informação meteorológica divulgada ao longo dos próximos dias ainda vão existir alguns ajustes. Não só o tipo de informação, mas também a forma técnica como esta é divulgada.
O software utilizado é extremamente poderoso e flexível, foi adaptado à forma como o IM transmitia a informação em termos brutos. Por exemplo, o design dos ícones pode ainda vir a ser melhorado, podem vir a ser acrescentados mapas, etc. 
Não façam já o vosso julgamento em relação ao novo formato de apresentação porque ainda não é o definitivo. 
Aquele DISPLAX é qualquer coisa de fabuloso! Só para terem uma noção, 100 polegadas, que é o que ele mede, são 2,54 metros. Basta verem na fotografia que é consideravelmente mais alto do que a pessoa que está a interagir com ele (ele está ligeiramente elevado em relação ao solo).
Se tiverem mais dúvidas coloquem-nas que eu vou tentar descobrir as respostas.
Entretanto vou tentar colocar mais fotos, e também do DISPLAX da Cuatro.
Ja agora, alguem tem alguma captura de video desse programa de meteorologia?


----------



## guardachuva (7 Mar 2007 às 11:35)

Correcção:
o ecran não é de 100 polegadas, é de 130 e é o maior da europa  
Info no DiarioDigital

EDIT: e no Diário de Notícias


----------



## rossby (10 Mar 2007 às 16:05)

Viva meteomaniacos !

Sou novo neste forum e parece que cheguei um pouco atrasado para esta discussão , no entanto devo dizer que fiquei positivamente impressionado com a quantidade de fans de meteorologia em Portugal , francamente não fazia ideia .

Bom, mas já agora, será que V. Exas sabiam que na RTP-Açores o Boletim Meteorológico nunca deixou de ser apresentado por meteorologistas  ? Pois é não vale a pena ir a Espanha para ver Boletins à moda antiga ...  É o 2º programa mais visto na RTP-Açores (a seguir ao Telejornal regional, qua passa imediatamente antes) Os Boletins são emitidos cerca das 20:30 (hora dos Açores) e as 23:30, mas também há uma intervenção matutina em directo no programa "Bom Dia Açores" pelas 07:30 e 08:00 e em diferido durante a tarde.

Se alguém tiver curiosidade, existe uma emissão online neste site:

http://www.acores.net/rtp/#

mas é preciso o realplayer. 

Ah, é verdade, e continua a ser apresentada a carta de prognóstico. 

Cumprimentos bonançosos


----------



## Seringador (12 Mar 2007 às 11:49)

Por acaso tinha conhecimento e apoio-vos totalmente , tanto no conteúdo como do horário, isto para ser visto pelas populações no seu universo.

Bom trabalho, sem dúvida!


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Mar 2007 às 23:49)

guardachuva disse:


> (...)
> Entretanto vou tentar colocar mais fotos, e também do DISPLAX da Cuatro.
> Ja agora, alguem tem alguma captura de video desse programa de meteorologia?



Eu hei-de colocar aqui, pois sintonizo a Cuatro cá! 



rossby disse:


> Viva meteomaniacos !
> 
> Sou novo neste forum e parece que cheguei um pouco atrasado para esta discussão , no entanto devo dizer que fiquei positivamente impressionado com a quantidade de fans de meteorologia em Portugal , francamente não fazia ideia .
> 
> ...



Pois, mas sem esse precioso link (que desconhecia de todo) aqui no continente a RTP Açores não se vê!  
Agora já o poderemos ver. 
Já agora em quais dias fazes tu a apresentação do boletim meteorológico aí na RTP Açores?


----------



## rossby (13 Mar 2007 às 01:21)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu hei-de colocar aqui, pois sintonizo a Cuatro cá!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Próxima intervenção na 6ªFeira 17.  

Um abraço


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Mar 2007 às 13:33)

rossby disse:


> Próxima intervenção na 6ªFeira 17.
> 
> Um abraço



Então a ver se manda cumprimentos aqui para o pessoal! Se puder cá estarei a ver! Será na das 20:30 ou logo nas da manhã?  

um abraço!

Um aparte, há uma coisa que nunca entendi e da qual discordo totalmente, o porquê não serem emitidos os 2 canais estatais regionais em Portugal Continental?, ou mais que não seja de forma livre por satélite! Depois admiramo-nos de ser-mos uns perfeitos ignorantes do que se passa por aí, os costumes, as tradições, os hábitos... Enfim é uma situação que sempre me entristeceu profundamente, talvez por estar no Alentejo e apesar de fazer parte do continente, tantas vezes vivemos como se de uma ilha remota se tratasse.


----------



## Rog (13 Mar 2007 às 15:55)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Um aparte, há uma coisa que nunca entendi e da qual discordo totalmente, o porquê não serem emitidos os 2 canais estatais regionais em Portugal Continental?, ou mais que não seja de forma livre por satélite! Depois admiramo-nos de ser-mos uns perfeitos ignorantes do que se passa por aí, os costumes, as tradições, os hábitos... Enfim é uma situação que sempre me entristeceu profundamente, talvez por estar no Alentejo e apesar de fazer parte do continente, tantas vezes vivemos como se de uma ilha remota se tratasse.



Boas Kim, partilho contigo essa opinião, também gostava de ver por cá a RTP-Açores. 
Mas por cá a situação já foi mais crítica, digo-vos que há 2 anos atrás os canais livres eram só RTP-1 e RTP-M. (Também dos 3 canais que chegaram TVI, SIC e 2: só se aproveita o canal 2:  )


----------



## rossby (13 Mar 2007 às 18:42)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Então a ver se manda cumprimentos aqui para o pessoal! Se puder cá estarei a ver! Será na das 20:30 ou logo nas da manhã?
> 
> um abraço!
> 
> Um aparte, há uma coisa que nunca entendi e da qual discordo totalmente, o porquê não serem emitidos os 2 canais estatais regionais em Portugal Continental?, ou mais que não seja de forma livre por satélite! Depois admiramo-nos de ser-mos uns perfeitos ignorantes do que se passa por aí, os costumes, as tradições, os hábitos... Enfim é uma situação que sempre me entristeceu profundamente, talvez por estar no Alentejo e apesar de fazer parte do continente, tantas vezes vivemos como se de uma ilha remota se tratasse.



 Atenção que aqui nos Açores é menos uma hora que no Continente e na Madeira, portanto deve passar pelas 21:30 hora continental.

Também não percebo porquê, até porque na TV Cabo vemos a RTP-Africa e antes a RTP-Internacional. Depois admiram-se de por vezes alguns programas açorianos virem legendados em português Eu sei que o sotaque é difícil, mas se as pessoas estivessem fossem habituadas desde o princípio era uma questão de tempo. Mesmo aqui na RTP-Açores os programas falados com sotaque micaelense não são tantos como se possa crer.

Parece que há por ai negociações para colocar o sinal da RTP-Açores na TV-Cabo do Continente, mas não sei ao certro em que ficou 

Um abraço


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Mar 2007 às 23:55)

rossby disse:


> Próxima intervenção na *6ªFeira 17*.
> 
> Um abraço



Rossby é sexta-feira dia 18 ou Sábado 17? Porque 6ªFeira dia 17, este mês não há!   



rossby disse:


> Atenção que aqui nos Açores é menos uma hora que no Continente e na Madeira, portanto deve passar pelas 21:30 hora continental.
> 
> Também não percebo porquê, até porque na TV Cabo vemos a RTP-Africa e antes a RTP-Internacional. Depois admiram-se de por vezes alguns programas açorianos virem legendados em português Eu sei que o sotaque é difícil, mas se as pessoas estivessem fossem habituadas desde o princípio era uma questão de tempo. Mesmo aqui na RTP-Açores os programas falados com sotaque micaelense não são tantos como se possa crer.
> 
> ...



O sinal está lá junto com a RTP-Madeira, aliás todas as boxes da TVCabo os têm na lista, mas estão codificados e o não fazem parte do pacote. Foram agregados para assim reforçarem as zonas cobertas nas ilhas. Eu não sei bem os pormenores, mas as pessoas vêm os canais nacionais gratuitamente com as boxes da TV Cabo, e só pagarão alguma coisa se quiserem aderir a algum pacote do outros canais disponíveis!  Isto faz parte de uma parceira desenvolvida entre o governo português e a tvcabo.


----------



## rossby (14 Mar 2007 às 21:26)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Rossby é sexta-feira dia 18 ou Sábado 17? Porque 6ªFeira dia 17, este mês não há!
> 
> 
> 
> O sinal está lá junto com a RTP-Madeira, aliás todas as boxes da TVCabo os têm na lista, mas estão codificados e o não fazem parte do pacote. Foram agregados para assim reforçarem as zonas cobertas nas ilhas. Eu não sei bem os pormenores, mas as pessoas vêm os canais nacionais gratuitamente com as boxes da TV Cabo, e só pagarão alguma coisa se quiserem aderir a algum pacote do outros canais disponíveis!  Isto faz parte de uma parceira desenvolvida entre o governo português e a tvcabo.



Pois claro, erro meu,  a próxima sexta-feira é 16.


----------



## Kraliv (14 Mar 2007 às 22:49)

Boas,


*Eu vejo* a RTP-Açores  



Neste preciso momento está a começar o programa Meia-Hora  
Não vale a pena ver...esperarei pela Meteorologia na Sexta...16


----------



## Iceberg (14 Mar 2007 às 23:26)

Pois é, pessoal, em primeira mão, julgo eu, vocês sabem quem foi inicialmente convidado para apresentar o novo Boletim Meteorológico na RTP ...  

Ele mesmo em pessoa, o grande Anthimio de Azevedo!  
Julguei que estava reformado, mas afinal ainda pode exercer ...

Vem tudo numa entrevista do passado fim-de-semana na revista que acompanha o DN e o JN ao Sábado, numa rubrica pequena que se chama "Dois Dedos de Conversa"

São apenas quatro perguntas para quatro respostas, mas uma conversa muito deliciosa, ao melhor estilo do nosso Anthimio. 

Em resumo:

Ele diz que concorda com o regresso à RTP da meteo apresentada por meteorlogistas, porque as pessoas da cidade estão mal informadas, quanto mais as do campo.

Confirma que foi convidado, mas que prefere formar pesoal novo, e não apresentar programas.

Acha que focou aquém das expectativas, não percebe o porquê de três rubricas matinais, o porquê de a mesma pessoa passar a apresentar todo o dia, diz ele que a primeira rubrica não faz sentido, porque por exemplo ao anunciar as Tº mínimas para esse dia, elas já forma atingidas por volta das 06h00, diz que seria mais conveniente apenas uma rubrica no intervalo do Telejornal, enfim, não recordo mais, mas foi bom voltar a ver o "velho" mestre regressar ao activo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Mar 2007 às 00:30)

Ele disse isso! Grande homem! Modestia à parte até eu apresntava "aquilo" melhor! Foi tema de conversa hoje na faculdade com os meus colegas! Não se faz nada em grande neste país! Informar a cidade??? O Campo??? Sinceramente não me parece! Pensei k teria infomação do mar tao util para os pescadores e nem isso!!! Olhem para a TV Galicia! Ai estes tugas!


----------



## Rog (15 Mar 2007 às 00:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ele disse isso! Grande homem! Modestia à parte até eu apresntava "aquilo" melhor! Foi tema de conversa hoje na faculdade com os meus colegas! Não se faz nada em grande neste país! Informar a cidade??? O Campo??? Sinceramente não me parece! Pensei k teria infomação do mar tao util para os pescadores e nem isso!!! Olhem para a TV Galicia! Ai estes tugas!



Tem calma  a rtp fez um grande investimento no software e o no maior ecrã de 130''  Realmente é pena que não se esteja a fazer render tão grande investimento. Tenho esperança que irá evoluir e melhorar. A apresentadora anda tão nervosa que não convém ter demasiados dados agora no arranque para apresentar 
Podemos sempre fazer chegar as nossas opiniões e sugestões junto da rtp, ou do provedor...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Mar 2007 às 17:26)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Tem calma  a rtp fez um grande investimento no software e o no maior ecrã de 130''  Realmente é pena que não se esteja a fazer render tão grande investimento. Tenho esperança que irá evoluir e melhorar. A apresentadora anda tão nervosa que não convém ter demasiados dados agora no arranque para apresentar
> Podemos sempre fazer chegar as nossas opiniões e sugestões junto da rtp, ou do provedor...



Sim Paccheco... Sei que foi um grande investimento, mas está à vista de todos que não esta a ser rentabilizado! Não idicionaram nada ao k havia... Só o satelite ... Isso para mim é que é triste! A iniciativa é d louvar! Ha anos k esperavamos por isto!
Tipo esperava previsoes a prazo... maritimas... Dados de precipitaçoes, fotos e videos dos espectadores de fenomenos observados! Esperava k nao se restringissem a Capitais d Distrito, pois cidades ha k merecem ser referenciadas: Covilhã, Chaves, Figueira da Foz, Caldas da Rainha... De referir que Chaves aparace na TVI!
Acho k devemos todos entrar em contacto com o provedor, afinal é para isso k ele serve... mostrar a nossa insatisfação!
Que calor está!!!!


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Mar 2007 às 20:02)

Iceberg disse:


> Pois é, pessoal, em primeira mão, julgo eu, vocês sabem quem foi inicialmente convidado para apresentar o novo Boletim Meteorológico na RTP ...
> 
> Ele mesmo em pessoa, o grande Anthimio de Azevedo!
> Julguei que estava reformado, mas afinal ainda pode exercer ...
> ...



Que pena não existir versão online eu habitualmente não comprar nenhum desses jornais . Mas é bom saber que ele está disponível para formar malta nova, pode que apareçam alguns com boa capacidade comunicativa! 



Flaviense21 disse:


> Sim Paccheco... Sei que foi um grande investimento, mas está à vista de todos que não esta a ser rentabilizado! Não idicionaram nada ao k havia... Só o satelite ... Isso para mim é que é triste! A iniciativa é d louvar! Ha anos k esperavamos por isto!
> Tipo esperava previsoes a prazo... maritimas... Dados de precipitaçoes, fotos e videos dos espectadores de fenomenos observados! Esperava k nao se restringissem a Capitais d Distrito, pois cidades ha k merecem ser referenciadas: Covilhã, Chaves, Figueira da Foz, Caldas da Rainha... De referir que Chaves aparace na TVI!
> Acho k devemos todos entrar em contacto com o provedor, afinal é para isso k ele serve... mostrar a nossa insatisfação!
> Que calor está!!!!



Eu até diria mais, Elvas Estremoz, Moura, Odemira . 

Mas a sério bem que podiam variar mais porque há muitos locais mal representados, Elvas é um caso desses. Porta de entrada em Portugal por excelência, infelizmente aqui para trás do Sol posto , mas ainda assim com uma muito boa posição estratégica e com dados meteorológicos bem diferentes de Portalegre (onde a estação está a mais de 600 m de altitude, indicando valores Portanto que em nada correspondem ao que se passa no seu Distrito, na maior parte dos casos).


----------



## Kraliv (16 Mar 2007 às 15:49)

Aqui está  








in NS, revista do jornal Diário de Notícias edição de 10/3/2007​


----------



## Minho (16 Mar 2007 às 20:45)

Então alguém gravou o Rossby em acção??


----------



## Kraliv (16 Mar 2007 às 21:59)

Estava bonito  


Casaco cor de...mostarda  


Gostei da parte do: "- Vento moderado a fresco"


----------



## rossby (16 Mar 2007 às 22:27)

Kraliv disse:


> Estava bonito
> 
> 
> Casaco cor de...mostarda
> ...




 Tecnicamente "beige"    

Abraços.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Mar 2007 às 23:42)

Os italianos é que sabem! Qual carta de prognóstico, qual previsão a prazo! Mar? Para que??? Com este modelo de previsão é que as audiencias aumentavam!    


A RTP ainda não descobriu a polvora! Quando descobrir!!!


----------



## Minho (16 Mar 2007 às 23:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Os italianos é que sabem! Qual carta de prognóstico, qual previsão a prazo! Mar? Para que??? Com este modelo de previsão é que as audiencias aumentavam!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CHKTcd8XuA
> 
> A RTP ainda não descobriu a polvora! Quando descobrir!!!



Nem faz falta.... bastava a apresentadora a falar...
Um desperdício esses mapas quando podiam fazer uns zooms melhores


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Mar 2007 às 23:55)

Kraliv disse:


> Aqui está
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rossby disse:


> Tecnicamente "beige"
> 
> Abraços.



Infelizmente não pude assistir porque o link para ver a RTP-A não está a funcionar  






Fica para a próxima Rossby


----------



## Kraliv (17 Mar 2007 às 00:26)

Vá lá Kim....ficas a dever mais uns "irrequietos" e umas "loirinhas"   


Aqui está o que todos queriam ver  (sobretudo o Kim  )

Peço desculpa pela qualidade...mas não deu para mais 

Cheguei a casa mesmo a tempo...estavam as notícias a terminar (21.50) e o Meteo a começar .


Podem ver aqui:


 



um abraço ao Rossby


----------



## Minho (17 Mar 2007 às 00:37)

Kraliv disse:


> Vá lá Kim....ficas a dever mais uns "irrequietos" e umas "loirinhas"
> 
> 
> Aqui está o que todos queriam ver  (sobretudo o Kim  )
> ...



Obrigadão Kraliv! Bom trabalho  


Sim senhor, que belo boletim, com muita informação, nada de correrias e o apresentador bem mais calmo que a caloira da RTP1  
Parabéns rossby


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mar 2007 às 01:04)

Sim senhor, muito melhor servidos que nós aqui no continente!   Mesmo assim prefiro a Italiana! LOL 
Sou muito fascinado pela meteorologia, mas acreditem, fiquei tão desiludido que só vi nos primeiros 2 dias, nunca mais vi! Prefiro ver na TV Galicia (canal 80) ás 20:20 e na TVE I ás 20:45, se bem que a TVE está a perder qualidade, bons velhos tempos em que davam as previsoes por comunidade!
Parabéns ao nosso amigo apresentador! Não notei sutaque, entendi tudo  Sabem, desde pekinino que sonhava apresentar a meteorologia! 
Bom fim d semana a todos!


----------



## Mago (17 Mar 2007 às 01:39)

Parabens ! era assim um boletim destes que fazia falta aqui no continente com cartas de prognóstico e essa informação detalhada.


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Mar 2007 às 01:50)

Kraliv disse:


> Vá lá Kim....ficas a dever mais uns "irrequietos" e umas "loirinhas"
> 
> 
> Aqui está o que todos queriam ver  (sobretudo o Kim  )
> ...



Excelente! Obrigado Kraliv! Bem eu com mais esta dívida de caracolada para contigo, o dia que passar aí pelo Redondo vou camuflado senão fica aí o salário do mês!   

Quando ao tal vento moderado a fresco (designação muito correcta, porque habitualmente para nós é apenas fraco, moderado e forte!) Aqui deixo este link:
http://www.ancruzeiros.pt/ancventos.html

Ao Rossby só tenho é a dar os parabéns.   Concerteza que desta vez caprichou pois já sabia que ía ter o fórum em peso a observá-lo!
Acho melhor vires para cá dar uma lições à colegas do continente!  
Tu deves conhecer o Prof. Anthímio não?

Ainda assim há sempre o reverso da medalha... aqui lhes deixo um link de um fórum, acho que sobre a programação das Tv's, onde um tal "24_TV" se mostra descontente com tanta informação técnica e preferia uma foto de satélite com uma voz off a comentar...  É por isso que este país está como está, enfim


----------



## rossby (17 Mar 2007 às 01:54)

Kraliv disse:


> Vá lá Kim....ficas a dever mais uns "irrequietos" e umas "loirinhas"
> 
> 
> Aqui está o que todos queriam ver  (sobretudo o Kim  )
> ...




 Fogo ! Vcs são mesmo tramados!  Grandas malukos 

Qualquer dia ponho um video melhorzinho no youtube 

Um abraço


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Mar 2007 às 02:02)

rossby disse:


> Fogo ! Vcs são mesmo tramados!  Grandas malukos
> 
> Qualquer dia ponho um video melhorzinho no youtube
> 
> Um abraço



Rossby, é gosto pela meteorologia. Na maior parte somos pessoas que por um motivo ou outro acabámos com outras profissões ou formações, e claro frustrados em parte por não fazer-mos a tempo inteiro o que tu tens o privilégio de fazer.


Foi uma grande , ENORME alegria poder ver ali uma carta de prognóstico! Muito bom! Parabéns tens jeito para a _coisa_!   
É em directo ou gravado?
E até vou dizer mais, prefiro o esquema de apresentação das imagens em ecrã verde com a sobreposição de animações de computador do que o tal ecrã gigante todo XPTO, mas que no fundo não me seduz tanto como o trabalho que hoje fizeste tão nobremente!   

Quanto ao video no youtube, venha ele, já devia era lá estar! Assim que tiver a minha _paranóica_ reparada eu trato do assunto e coloco aqui uma gravação à maneira!


----------



## Fil (17 Mar 2007 às 20:15)

Muito bom a meteorologia na RTP Açores!! Era um assim nesse formato que precisavamos por aqui, a RTP só tinha a ganhar com as audiências e sempre podia proclamar que estava a fazer um inestimável serviço público ao cidadão e a justificar o dinheiro dos contribuintes. O que a meteorologista faz no actual programa, qualquer apresentador podia fazer, quem não consegue dizer as mínimas e máximas previstas? Reparem que no anterior programa de meteorologia da RTP antes de 1999, a apresentadora não era meteorologista e ainda assim o programa continha mais informação como aquele mapa de isobaras (ou lá como se chama), vejam:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mar 2007 às 21:03)

Fil disse:


> Muito bom a meteorologia na RTP Açores!! Era um assim nesse formato que precisavamos por aqui, a RTP só tinha a ganhar com as audiências e sempre podia proclamar que estava a fazer um inestimável serviço público ao cidadão e a justificar o dinheiro dos contribuintes. O que a meteorologista faz no actual programa, qualquer apresentador podia fazer, quem não consegue dizer as mínimas e máximas previstas? Reparem que no anterior programa de meteorologia da RTP antes de 1999, a apresentadora não era meteorologista e ainda assim o programa continha mais informação como aquele mapa de isobaras (ou lá como se chama), vejam:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM6cKxISpYE



Pois era assim, mesmo com apenas três icones no continente... mas ao fim ao cabo melhor que o actual, que só dá de segunda a sexta a horas que ninguem pode ver... E o fim de semana??? Grande investimento para que??? Meteorologistas para que??? Realmente o antigo muito mais completo, carta de prognostico e tudo! Enfim! Disgusting ...


----------



## Iceberg (18 Mar 2007 às 15:39)

Muito bem, rossby, era isto que precisávamos no continente, sobriedade, informação completa, bons gráficos, enfim, um Boletim à maneira.  

O genérico, com aquele globo terrestre a ser aprisionado por aquela esfera armilar, serviria perfeitamente para avatar do Luís França ...  

Ao ver aquele boletim italiano, foi com prazer que recordei (sinceramente, já não me lembrava), o tempo em que via aqueles boletins apresentados na RAI por um tipo todo fardado à maneira, com uniforme militar, e que pertencia a qualquer coisa chamada Instituto Aero-Naval e Geográfico, mais ou menos isto, que seria a entidade que supervisiona estas coisas em Itália ... ero dos boletins que mais gostava de ver ...


----------



## Kraliv (21 Mar 2007 às 16:03)

Assim também era engraçado









lembram-se...(alguns, claro)????


----------



## Angelstorm (21 Mar 2007 às 22:11)

Kraliv disse:


> Assim também era engraçado
> 
> 
> 
> ...




xiii... afinal o homem já foi novo.


----------



## algarvio1978 (22 Mar 2007 às 09:59)

Olá, bom dia!
 
Será que alguem me pode dizer, se há alguma possibilidade de entrar em contacto com os meteorologistas que estão na RTP, para dar sugestões sobre o espaço da meteorologia que a RTP arranjou! Deveria haver melhorias nessas previsões, com cartas, mapas e tempo suficiente para explicar aos portugueses, assim como fazia o nosso querido amigo Anthimio de Azevedo .... acho que ele seria uma pessoa certa para voltar apresentar, mas compreendo as suas razões!

Um grande abraço a todos


----------



## Rog (22 Mar 2007 às 10:25)

algarvio1978 disse:


> Olá, bom dia!
> 
> Será que alguem me pode dizer, se há alguma possibilidade de entrar em contacto com os meteorologistas que estão na RTP, para dar sugestões sobre o espaço da meteorologia que a RTP arranjou! Deveria haver melhorias nessas previsões, com cartas, mapas e tempo suficiente para explicar aos portugueses, assim como fazia o nosso querido amigo Anthimio de Azevedo .... acho que ele seria uma pessoa certa para voltar apresentar, mas compreendo as suas razões!
> 
> Um grande abraço a todos



Uma das formas é através do provedor... http://www.rtp.pt/wportal/grupo/provedor_telespectador/


----------



## Rog (22 Mar 2007 às 10:36)

Estive a ver o site da rtp e tb existe um e-mail para o programa bom dia Portugal, fica aqui: *bomdiaportugal@rtp.pt* qto mais pessoas a sugerir melhor, poderá se ver mudanças a curto prazo...


----------



## algarvio1978 (22 Mar 2007 às 10:46)

Obrigado pessoal pela ajuda! 

Na semana passada cheguei a enviar um email para o programa "Bom dia Portugal" e enviei também para o provedor do telespectador!
De alguma forma gostaria era entrar em contacto com os proprios meteorologistas!

Um enorme abraço


----------



## rossby (22 Mar 2007 às 17:57)

algarvio1978 disse:


> Olá, bom dia!
> 
> Será que alguem me pode dizer, se há alguma possibilidade de entrar em contacto com os meteorologistas que estão na RTP, para dar sugestões sobre o espaço da meteorologia que a RTP arranjou! Deveria haver melhorias nessas previsões, com cartas, mapas e tempo suficiente para explicar aos portugueses, assim como fazia o nosso querido amigo Anthimio de Azevedo .... acho que ele seria uma pessoa certa para voltar apresentar, mas compreendo as suas razões!
> 
> Um grande abraço a todos



Já dei conhecimento da existência deste forum aos colegas do IM, incuindo o Sr. Presidente e estou certo que as críticas aqui referidas serão levadas em conta  para que o serviço seja melhorado.

Um abraço atlântico


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2007 às 18:05)

rossby disse:


> Já dei conhecimento da existência deste forum aos colegas do IM, incuindo o Sr. Presidente e estou certo que as críticas aqui referidas serão levadas em conta  para que o serviço seja melhorado.
> 
> Um abraço atlântico



É preciso salientar que o serviço que precisa de ser melhorado é apenas o da RTP1, porque o serviço de meteorologia da RTPAçores, na minha opinião é de excelente qualidade  E apresentado em bons horários.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2007 às 20:11)

Ja enviei a minha reclamação em jeito de sugestão ao Provedor!!!    Quem não fez que faça!!! Quantos mais melhor!!!


----------



## algarvio1978 (22 Mar 2007 às 21:27)

rossby disse:


> Já dei conhecimento da existência deste forum aos colegas do IM, incuindo o Sr. Presidente e estou certo que as críticas aqui referidas serão levadas em conta  para que o serviço seja melhorado.
> 
> Um abraço atlântico



Obrigado Rossby, só assim poderemos ter melhor qualidade nos serviços da meteorologia!
Eu tenho acesso à RTP Açores, e dou os meus parabens ao bloco de informação meteorologica, acho que os profissionais do continente, deveriam de olhar pelo que aí se faz, e tirar algum proveito!

Um grande abraço


----------



## rossby (24 Mar 2007 às 20:36)

rossby disse:


> Já dei conhecimento da existência deste forum aos colegas do IM, incuindo o Sr. Presidente e estou certo que as críticas aqui referidas serão levadas em conta  para que o serviço seja melhorado.
> 
> Um abraço atlântico



Relativamente à esta questão, foi-me dito o seguinte:

"Os meteorologistas partilham da mesma opinião, que devem aparecer campos meteorológicos nas apresentações da meteo, mas a responsabilidade não é nossa, pois o sistema de visualização adquirido pela RTP ainda não permite a integração dessa informação e de outra relevante do ponto de vista meteorológico. No entanto os técnicos da empresa que venderam o sistema e os da RTP estão a tratar do assunto"

Espero que brevemente sejam satisfeitas as vossas expectativas iniciais 

Um abraço


----------



## Kraliv (25 Mar 2007 às 12:45)

rossby disse:


> Relativamente à esta questão, foi-me dito o seguinte:
> 
> "Os meteorologistas partilham da mesma opinião, que devem aparecer campos meteorológicos nas apresentações da meteo, mas a responsabilidade não é nossa, pois o sistema de visualização adquirido pela RTP ainda não permite a integração dessa informação e de outra relevante do ponto de vista meteorológico. No entanto os técnicos da empresa que venderam o sistema e os da RTP estão a tratar do assunto"
> 
> ...






Ora aí está uma boa notícia  

Vamos então aguardar...serenamente  e... sentados, claro!  



cumps *rossby*
e bom trabalho aí pelos Açores


----------



## dj_alex (25 Mar 2007 às 20:09)

rossby disse:


> Relativamente à esta questão, foi-me dito o seguinte:
> 
> "Os meteorologistas partilham da mesma opinião, que devem aparecer campos meteorológicos nas apresentações da meteo, mas a responsabilidade não é nossa, pois o sistema de visualização adquirido pela RTP ainda não permite a integração dessa informação e de outra relevante do ponto de vista meteorológico. No entanto os técnicos da empresa que venderam o sistema e os da RTP estão a tratar do assunto"
> 
> ...



  

Acho estranho, mas está bem....como é que uma solução tão evoluída tecnicamente não dá para integrar mais informação


----------



## algarvio1978 (25 Mar 2007 às 22:30)

rossby disse:


> Relativamente à esta questão, foi-me dito o seguinte:
> 
> "Os meteorologistas partilham da mesma opinião, que devem aparecer campos meteorológicos nas apresentações da meteo, mas a responsabilidade não é nossa, pois o sistema de visualização adquirido pela RTP ainda não permite a integração dessa informação e de outra relevante do ponto de vista meteorológico. No entanto os técnicos da empresa que venderam o sistema e os da RTP estão a tratar do assunto"
> 
> ...




Obrigado rossby por seres o nosso porta voz! Fico mais alegre por essas noticias.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mar 2007 às 22:53)

*Desculpem o meu cepticismo! Mas só acredito vendo! Isso da high tec não funcar com novos formatos é muito estranho! 
Hoje no Telejornal a meteo tinha já o novos mapas compatíveis com os dos meteorologistas... Contudo não fiquem excitados com esta nova! Só vi mais do mesmo! Disseram a correr as maximas como sempre!  Enfim! Vamos aguadar!*


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Mar 2007 às 12:48)

rossby disse:


> Relativamente à esta questão, foi-me dito o seguinte:
> 
> "Os meteorologistas partilham da mesma opinião, que devem aparecer campos meteorológicos nas apresentações da meteo, mas a responsabilidade não é nossa, pois o sistema de visualização adquirido pela RTP ainda não permite a integração dessa informação e de outra relevante do ponto de vista meteorológico. No entanto os técnicos da empresa que venderam o sistema e os da RTP estão a tratar do assunto"
> 
> ...



Excelente Rossby, não paras de me surpreender. Primeiro porque como é natural alguém com a tua profissão dar a cara é já um facto notável. Por aqui existe um pouco a imagem, não sei se correcta ou não , de um IM bicho papão em que os seus funcionários são sempre aconselhados a não intervir no fórum. Mas perante a tua atitude de abertura e inclusive de promoção aqui da casa, está visto que andávamos a ver fantasmas onde na realidade eles não existiam. Fica aqui desde já o meu agradecimento pessoal e espero que o administrador dê também a cara a agradecer (eu pelo menos era o que faria... onde andas Fil ).


----------



## rossby (26 Mar 2007 às 13:10)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelente Rossby, não paras de me surpreender. Primeiro porque como é natural alguém com a tua profissão dar a cara é já um facto notável. Por aqui existe um pouco a imagem, não sei se correcta ou não , de um IM bicho papão em que os seus funcionários são sempre aconselhados a não intervir no fórum. Mas perante a tua atitude de abertura e inclusive de promoção aqui da casa, está visto que andávamos a ver fantasmas onde na realidade eles não existiam. Fica aqui desde já o meu agradecimento pessoal e espero que o administrador dê também a cara a agradecer (eu pelo menos era o que faria... onde andas Fil ).



Obrigado pessoal  Não se esqueçam que estou aqui na qualidade de participante "anónimo" e não de representante do IM ! Apenas veiculei a V. opinião as pessoas certas e foram elas que me pediram para responder. 

Por outro lado, acho que tenho o dever moral quando necessário de esclarecer alguns preconceitos ou mal-entendidos.

Um abraço


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Mar 2007 às 13:48)

rossby disse:


> Obrigado pessoal  Não se esqueçam que estou aqui na qualidade de participante "anónimo" e não de representante do IM ! Apenas veiculei a V. opinião as pessoas certas e foram elas que me pediram para responder.
> 
> Por outro lado, acho que tenho o dever moral quando necessário de esclarecer alguns preconceitos ou mal-entendidos.
> 
> Um abraço



Nem mais!

Um abraço.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mar 2007 às 21:30)

rossby disse:


> Obrigado pessoal  Não se esqueçam que estou aqui na qualidade de participante "anónimo" e não de representante do IM ! Apenas veiculei a V. opinião as pessoas certas e foram elas que me pediram para responder.
> 
> Por outro lado, acho que tenho o dever moral quando necessário de esclarecer alguns preconceitos ou mal-entendidos.
> 
> Um abraço



Esclarecidíssimo!!! E quantos aos privados? Não sabe se mostraram interesse em desenvolver projectos semelhantes? Se já contactaram o IM??? Se nos pudesse informar! Não dizemos nada a ninguém!


----------



## Minho (26 Mar 2007 às 21:37)

rossby disse:


> Obrigado pessoal  Não se esqueçam que estou aqui na qualidade de participante "anónimo" e não de representante do IM ! Apenas veiculei a V. opinião as pessoas certas e foram elas que me pediram para responder.
> 
> Por outro lado, acho que tenho o dever moral quando necessário de esclarecer alguns preconceitos ou mal-entendidos.
> 
> Um abraço



É bom realmente saber que dentro do IM não é um instituto fechado que não interage com os interessados. Muito bom sinal que as pessoas do IM tenham a interesse neste fórum!

E viva o rossby!!!


----------



## Kraliv (27 Mar 2007 às 10:47)

rossby disse:


> Obrigado pessoal  Não se esqueçam que estou aqui na qualidade de participante "anónimo" e não de representante do IM ! Apenas veiculei a V. opinião as pessoas certas e foram elas que me pediram para responder.
> 
> Por outro lado, acho que tenho o dever moral, quando necessário, de esclarecer alguns preconceitos ou mal-entendidos.
> 
> Um abraço





É isso aí   E a malta aqui agradece para poder também perceber/entender o que se vai passando (ou não) pelo IM  



Bom trabalho para ti


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Mai 2007 às 21:49)

Olá amigos! Gostaria de saber se o "Boletim Meteorologico" da RTP sofreu alguma melhoria, pois sou daqueles que graças ao horário magnifico não o pode ver!

Pergunto isto porque foi aqui discutido que estavam a ser estudadas melhorias na informação facultada, e que aquela tecnologia não permitia alterar o formato rapidamente para ter-mos cartas de prognostico e essas coisas... Vocês sabem!

Contudo pelos vistos esse problema já foi ultrapassado, ainda hoje no Telejornal vi o dito plasma a ser usado no caso da menina desaparecida!

A minha duvida é: Houve melhorias na info meteo???


----------



## Minho (16 Mai 2007 às 21:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Gostaria de saber se o "Boletim Meteorologico" da RTP sofreu alguma melhoria, pois sou daqueles que graças ao horário magnifico não o pode ver!
> 
> Pergunto isto porque foi aqui discutido que estavam a ser estudadas melhorias na informação facultada, e que aquela tecnologia não permitia alterar o formato rapidamente para ter-mos cartas de prognostico e essas coisas... Vocês sabem!
> 
> ...




Não...
Eu ontem vi e nada de atractivo... 

O da manhã pelo menos foi o que vi há alguma interacção entre o apresentador do noticiário e o meteorologista. Mas é tudo explicado verbalmente, sem recorrer a grafismos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Mai 2007 às 22:51)

rossby disse:


> Relativamente à esta questão, foi-me dito o seguinte:
> 
> "Os meteorologistas partilham da mesma opinião, que devem aparecer campos meteorológicos nas apresentações da meteo, mas a responsabilidade não é nossa, pois o sistema de visualização adquirido pela RTP ainda não permite a integração dessa informação e de outra relevante do ponto de vista meteorológico. No entanto os técnicos da empresa que venderam o sistema e os da RTP estão a tratar do assunto"
> 
> ...



Pois... Efectivamente já esperava! Tenho estado atento ao programa do provedor do telespectador... Pois já demonstrei o meu descontentamento face a esta materia, mas pelo que vejo, aquele programa serve apenas de resposta da RTP para a carencia de um espaço naquele formato, pois as queixas que lá chegam são muitas, mas as respostas e mudanças nenhumas!

Tenho pena que a tecnologia não seja rentabilizada, afinal é paga por todos nós! É só um desabafo!


----------



## squall line (23 Mai 2007 às 22:49)

Hello a todo o pessoal que, não fazendo parte da profissão por uma razão ou outra, são apaixonados por meteorologia; isso lembra-me o desvio que me
levou à meteorologia; na realidade, quando jovem, queria ser Engenheiro Mecânico e acabei meteorologista do I.M., mas é uma longa história. Entrei aqui hoje só para dizer que não é verdade que os funcionários do I.M. sejam aconselhados a não participar neste fórum. Poucos serão os que conhecem este fórum lá no I.M. e, portanto, essa ideia errada. Mas, apresento-me, sou
um dos meteorologistas da RTP (o que tem mais cabelo...) e pelas críticas que tenho lido por aqui, francamente não têm sido condescendentes, i.e., não nos têm dado o benefício da dúvida; com efeito todos têm posto o seu melhor, e excepto a colega Teresa Abrantes, que tem uma tremenda e sólida experiência em televisão, somos todos novatos nestas andanças. Por outro lado, e comparativamente aos aspectos gráficos (muito bons) da meteo. dos Açores, a da RTP não é pior, simplesmente não está completa: Com efeito, falta ainda muita coisa passível de ser apresentada e assim poder explicar-se melhor o tempo, o porquê principalmente, pelo que faltam imagens de outros canais e de diferenças de canais, imagens de radar, de raios, etc.. O que acontece é que o grupo dos grafismos da RTP recebeu este software de raíz, com um curso rápido e muito curto, por causa dos 50 anos da RTP que tudo e todos apressou, e tem feito um enorme e meritório esforço para adaptar o software aos formatos dos ficheiros que o I.M. disponibiliza; devo dizer-lhes que não é fácil mas, quando estiver pronto, muita coisa boa vai aparecer; por exemplo, vai ser possível apresentar imagens de satélite de outras áreas do globo onde possam estar a acontecer fenómenos extremos, por exemplo, eu queria mas não se conseguiu, apresentar os ciclones tropicais que andaram pelo Canal de Moçambique, o que foi muita pena. Relembre-se que o ciclone tropical "Favio", de extrema violência, destruíu praticamente a cidade de Vilanculos, a sul da Beira, isto em Moçambique, e não entrou em dissipação como é costume logo após entrar em terra, ainda conseguiu chegar ao interior do Zimbabwe, qualquer coisa como 500 km no interior do continente bem longe das águas quentes do canal, uma energia disponível fenomenal. Assim, tal como o colega Rossby já disse, pede-se paciência, e já agora um pouco de condescendência pois, não somos apresentadores mas, simplesmente técnicos.
Com os melhores cumprimentos para todos.
Squall Line.

P. S. - É interessantíssimo saber que há estações meteorológicas espalhadas por esse país fora, quem sabe o I.M. pudesse aproveitar essas informações depois de devidamente aferidas?


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mai 2007 às 23:02)

Bem vindo, este fórum terá muito a ganhar com as suas opiniões e previsões. Uns amadores outros profissionais, mas todos nutrem um enorme interesse pela meteorologia, climatologia..etc..

Relativamente ás críticas ao INM algumas têm fundamento outras nem tanto...mas ultimamente são mais aquelas que têm fundamento. Os técnicos do INM devem ver essas críticas como construtivas, pois, nós só queremos um melhor serviço público por parte do INM...e tenho a certeza que vocês também querem prestar cada vez melhor o serviço público que lhes está incumbido....


Mais uma vez bem vindo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mai 2007 às 23:27)

squall line disse:


> Hello a todo o pessoal que, não fazendo parte da profissão por uma razão ou outra, são apaixonados por meteorologia; isso lembra-me o desvio que me
> levou à meteorologia; na realidade, quando jovem, queria ser Engenheiro Mecânico e acabei meteorologista do I.M., mas é uma longa história. Entrei aqui hoje só para dizer que não é verdade que os funcionários do I.M. sejam aconselhados a não participar neste fórum. Poucos serão os que conhecem este fórum lá no I.M. e, portanto, essa ideia errada. Mas, apresento-me, sou
> um dos meteorologistas da RTP (o que tem mais cabelo...) e pelas críticas que tenho lido por aqui, francamente não têm sido condescendentes, i.e., não nos têm dado o benefício da dúvida; com efeito todos têm posto o seu melhor, e excepto a colega Teresa Abrantes, que tem uma tremenda e sólida experiência em televisão, somos todos novatos nestas andanças. Por outro lado, e comparativamente aos aspectos gráficos (muito bons) da meteo. dos Açores, a da RTP não é pior, simplesmente não está completa: Com efeito, falta ainda muita coisa passível de ser apresentada e assim poder explicar-se melhor o tempo, o porquê principalmente, pelo que faltam imagens de outros canais e de diferenças de canais, imagens de radar, de raios, etc.. O que acontece é que o grupo dos grafismos da RTP recebeu este software de raíz, com um curso rápido e muito curto, por causa dos 50 anos da RTP que tudo e todos apressou, e tem feito um enorme e meritório esforço para adaptar o software aos formatos dos ficheiros que o I.M. disponibiliza; devo dizer-lhes que não é fácil mas, quando estiver pronto, muita coisa boa vai aparecer; por exemplo, vai ser possível apresentar imagens de satélite de outras áreas do globo onde possam estar a acontecer fenómenos extremos, por exemplo, eu queria mas não se conseguiu, apresentar os ciclones tropicais que andaram pelo Canal de Moçambique, o que foi muita pena. Relembre-se que o ciclone tropical "Favio", de extrema violência, destruíu praticamente a cidade de Vilanculos, a sul da Beira, isto em Moçambique, e não entrou em dissipação como é costume logo após entrar em terra, ainda conseguiu chegar ao interior do Zimbabwe, qualquer coisa como 500 km no interior do continente bem longe das águas quentes do canal, uma energia disponível fenomenal. Assim, tal como o colega Rossby já disse, pede-se paciência, e já agora um pouco de condescendência pois, não somos apresentadores mas, simplesmente técnicos.
> Com os melhores cumprimentos para todos.
> ...



Sr. com mais cabelo! Hummm... Acho que já estou a ver quem é! 

A meu ver, o regresso em sí deste formato à TV Portuguesa já foi uma importante vitória! Mas como já referí neste Forum, a minha frustração foi total! Estava á espera de muito mais! Não considero que fui longe de mais nas minhas críticas, deixei sim o politicamente correcto um pouco de lado e expus o que me ia na alma! Porque? Porque para mim a meteo é realmente uma paixão e custa-me ver que em Portugal não lhe é dado o devido valor, como por exemplo é dado em Espanha! Por isso a minha revolta! Acho que se deve sempre ir mais longe (cuido que vocês pensam o mesmo como não poderia deixar de ser)... Estava esperançado em ver previsões mais detalhadas, com mais cidades, já disse e reafirmo cidades como Chaves, Covilhã, Elvas, Portimão... merecem ser mencionadas, pois são núcleos importantes, territorialmente espaçados que pouco têm a ver com as respectivas capitais de Distrito! Porque não facultar nos boletins imagens de radar? Prognóstico? Dados do dia! Era excelente podermos enviar fotos para serem mostradas no boletim! Acho que seria bom para vocês e excelente para nós! Poderíamos de algum modo interagir com vocês! Seria excelente!

PS: Como eu vos invejo! Desde pequeno que sonho em apresentar a meteo! Quiça um dia!


----------



## Minho (24 Mai 2007 às 00:02)

squall line disse:


> Hello a todo o pessoal que, não fazendo parte da profissão por uma razão ou outra, são apaixonados por meteorologia; isso lembra-me o desvio que me
> levou à meteorologia; na realidade, quando jovem, queria ser Engenheiro Mecânico e acabei meteorologista do I.M., mas é uma longa história. Entrei aqui hoje só para dizer que não é verdade que os funcionários do I.M. sejam aconselhados a não participar neste fórum. Poucos serão os que conhecem este fórum lá no I.M. e, portanto, essa ideia errada. Mas, apresento-me, sou
> um dos meteorologistas da RTP (o que tem mais cabelo...) e pelas críticas que tenho lido por aqui, francamente não têm sido condescendentes, i.e., não nos têm dado o benefício da dúvida; com efeito todos têm posto o seu melhor, e excepto a colega Teresa Abrantes, que tem uma tremenda e sólida experiência em televisão, somos todos novatos nestas andanças. Por outro lado, e comparativamente aos aspectos gráficos (muito bons) da meteo. dos Açores, a da RTP não é pior, simplesmente não está completa: Com efeito, falta ainda muita coisa passível de ser apresentada e assim poder explicar-se melhor o tempo, o porquê principalmente, pelo que faltam imagens de outros canais e de diferenças de canais, imagens de radar, de raios, etc.. O que acontece é que o grupo dos grafismos da RTP recebeu este software de raíz, com um curso rápido e muito curto, por causa dos 50 anos da RTP que tudo e todos apressou, e tem feito um enorme e meritório esforço para adaptar o software aos formatos dos ficheiros que o I.M. disponibiliza; devo dizer-lhes que não é fácil mas, quando estiver pronto, muita coisa boa vai aparecer; por exemplo, vai ser possível apresentar imagens de satélite de outras áreas do globo onde possam estar a acontecer fenómenos extremos, por exemplo, eu queria mas não se conseguiu, apresentar os ciclones tropicais que andaram pelo Canal de Moçambique, o que foi muita pena. Relembre-se que o ciclone tropical "Favio", de extrema violência, destruíu praticamente a cidade de Vilanculos, a sul da Beira, isto em Moçambique, e não entrou em dissipação como é costume logo após entrar em terra, ainda conseguiu chegar ao interior do Zimbabwe, qualquer coisa como 500 km no interior do continente bem longe das águas quentes do canal, uma energia disponível fenomenal. Assim, tal como o colega Rossby já disse, pede-se paciência, e já agora um pouco de condescendência pois, não somos apresentadores mas, simplesmente técnicos.
> Com os melhores cumprimentos para todos.
> ...






Antes de mais, seja muito bem-vindo squall line  

É com grande prazer que o recebemos neste fórum. Desejamos que participe, sempre que possível, activamente neste fórum, pois, somos na maioria amadores, estamos aqui por puro amor à Meteorologia, e como tal, comentários e explicações de pessoas com formação na área são muito valorizadas por nós.

Peço-lhe que não tome demasiado à letra aquilo que escrevemos sobre o espaço de Meteorologia na RTP. 
Sabemos perfeitamente que vocês não são apresentadores, e se formação tiveram para fazer apresentações televisivas deve ter sido muito breve e à pressão. 
A maior parte das minha crítica é relativa à falta de conteúdo do espaço meteorológico. O meu termo de comparação, os espaços de meteorologia dos canais espanhóis, ficam de facto anos-luz à frente do da RTP. Mas isto não é uma crítica bota-abaixo. Tem explicação:


Longa ausência do IM nos boletins meteorológicos na televisão portuguesa. Com isto não houve uma formação e adaptação contínua dos apresentadores às novas realidades da televisão

A tecnologia adoptada pela RTP para a apresentação parece ser terrivelmente difícil de incorporar conteúdos. Isto acarreta dificuldades para o IM (não pode apresentar o que quer) e para a RTP (tempo despendido pelo grupo de grafismos). Sinceramente acho que houve aqui um erro da RTP, mais valia um ecrã virtual e assim acabavam-se problemas com o software...


De qualquer maneira fico muito contente por saber que afinal estão a fazer todos os esforços para incluírem novidades no  espaço de Meteorologia na RTP. 
Aproveito e faço aqui um desafio. Façam os possíveis para incluir alguma pedagogia nos vossos programas. Breves conceitos sobre meteorologia, tais como o que é uma frente fria, porque num dia de praia em pleno Verão estava um nevoeiro intenso, a que se deve a formação da trovoada, apresentar tipo de nuvens. Penso que faz muita falta este tipo de pedagogia pois a ignorância das pessoas nesta área é enorme. Por exemplo sabe quantas pessoas sabem a diferença entre aguaceiros e chuva? Eu pelo que vejo muitas, muitas mesmo.

Mais uma vez, seja bem-vindo ao fórum e não se esqueça de convidar colegas seus a participarem também.


----------



## ACalado (24 Mai 2007 às 00:28)

squall line disse:


> Hello a todo o pessoal que, não fazendo parte da profissão por uma razão ou outra, são apaixonados por meteorologia; isso lembra-me o desvio que me
> levou à meteorologia; na realidade, quando jovem, queria ser Engenheiro Mecânico e acabei meteorologista do I.M., mas é uma longa história. Entrei aqui hoje só para dizer que não é verdade que os funcionários do I.M. sejam aconselhados a não participar neste fórum. Poucos serão os que conhecem este fórum lá no I.M. e, portanto, essa ideia errada. Mas, apresento-me, sou
> um dos meteorologistas da RTP (o que tem mais cabelo...) e pelas críticas que tenho lido por aqui, francamente não têm sido condescendentes, i.e., não nos têm dado o benefício da dúvida; com efeito todos têm posto o seu melhor, e excepto a colega Teresa Abrantes, que tem uma tremenda e sólida experiência em televisão, somos todos novatos nestas andanças. Por outro lado, e comparativamente aos aspectos gráficos (muito bons) da meteo. dos Açores, a da RTP não é pior, simplesmente não está completa: Com efeito, falta ainda muita coisa passível de ser apresentada e assim poder explicar-se melhor o tempo, o porquê principalmente, pelo que faltam imagens de outros canais e de diferenças de canais, imagens de radar, de raios, etc.. O que acontece é que o grupo dos grafismos da RTP recebeu este software de raíz, com um curso rápido e muito curto, por causa dos 50 anos da RTP que tudo e todos apressou, e tem feito um enorme e meritório esforço para adaptar o software aos formatos dos ficheiros que o I.M. disponibiliza; devo dizer-lhes que não é fácil mas, quando estiver pronto, muita coisa boa vai aparecer; por exemplo, vai ser possível apresentar imagens de satélite de outras áreas do globo onde possam estar a acontecer fenómenos extremos, por exemplo, eu queria mas não se conseguiu, apresentar os ciclones tropicais que andaram pelo Canal de Moçambique, o que foi muita pena. Relembre-se que o ciclone tropical "Favio", de extrema violência, destruíu praticamente a cidade de Vilanculos, a sul da Beira, isto em Moçambique, e não entrou em dissipação como é costume logo após entrar em terra, ainda conseguiu chegar ao interior do Zimbabwe, qualquer coisa como 500 km no interior do continente bem longe das águas quentes do canal, uma energia disponível fenomenal. Assim, tal como o colega Rossby já disse, pede-se paciência, e já agora um pouco de condescendência pois, não somos apresentadores mas, simplesmente técnicos.
> Com os melhores cumprimentos para todos.
> ...



seja bem vindo a esta humilde casa, é com todo o gosto que temos um profissional da meterologia entre esta massa de adeptos amantes da meterologia  espero que a sua participação seja regular


----------



## rossby (1 Jun 2007 às 16:55)

squall line disse:


> Hello a todo o pessoal que, não fazendo parte da profissão por uma razão ou outra, são apaixonados por meteorologia; isso lembra-me o desvio que me
> levou à meteorologia; na realidade, quando jovem, queria ser Engenheiro Mecânico e acabei meteorologista do I.M., mas é uma longa história. Entrei aqui hoje só para dizer que não é verdade que os funcionários do I.M. sejam aconselhados a não participar neste fórum. Poucos serão os que conhecem este fórum lá no I.M. e, portanto, essa ideia errada. Mas, apresento-me, sou
> um dos meteorologistas da RTP (o que tem mais cabelo...) e pelas críticas que tenho lido por aqui, francamente não têm sido condescendentes, i.e., não nos têm dado o benefício da dúvida; com efeito todos têm posto o seu melhor, e excepto a colega Teresa Abrantes, que tem uma tremenda e sólida experiência em televisão, somos todos novatos nestas andanças. Por outro lado, e comparativamente aos aspectos gráficos (muito bons) da meteo. dos Açores, a da RTP não é pior, simplesmente não está completa: Com efeito, falta ainda muita coisa passível de ser apresentada e assim poder explicar-se melhor o tempo, o porquê principalmente, pelo que faltam imagens de outros canais e de diferenças de canais, imagens de radar, de raios, etc.. O que acontece é que o grupo dos grafismos da RTP recebeu este software de raíz, com um curso rápido e muito curto, por causa dos 50 anos da RTP que tudo e todos apressou, e tem feito um enorme e meritório esforço para adaptar o software aos formatos dos ficheiros que o I.M. disponibiliza; devo dizer-lhes que não é fácil mas, quando estiver pronto, muita coisa boa vai aparecer; por exemplo, vai ser possível apresentar imagens de satélite de outras áreas do globo onde possam estar a acontecer fenómenos extremos, por exemplo, eu queria mas não se conseguiu, apresentar os ciclones tropicais que andaram pelo Canal de Moçambique, o que foi muita pena. Relembre-se que o ciclone tropical "Favio", de extrema violência, destruíu praticamente a cidade de Vilanculos, a sul da Beira, isto em Moçambique, e não entrou em dissipação como é costume logo após entrar em terra, ainda conseguiu chegar ao interior do Zimbabwe, qualquer coisa como 500 km no interior do continente bem longe das águas quentes do canal, uma energia disponível fenomenal. Assim, tal como o colega Rossby já disse, pede-se paciência, e já agora um pouco de condescendência pois, não somos apresentadores mas, simplesmente técnicos.
> Com os melhores cumprimentos para todos.
> ...



Viva colega !

Junte-se aos "bons" 

Um abraço desde o meio do Atlântico.


----------



## squall line (6 Jun 2007 às 16:31)

Obrigado, Rossby!
Um abração para si e esposa.
Squall line.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jun 2007 às 11:39)

Encontrei esta preciosidade! Ainda me lembro destes boletins! Previsão para o noite, manha e tarde! Europa, carta de prognóstico e previsão a prazo! Dá um bailinho à RTP moderna dos nossos dias! Infelizmente!



Sem tecnologias complicadas e com informação abundante e compreensível! SIC volta!!!

Deixo também o boletim da TeleMadrid! Um exemplo a seguir! Eu tenho este canal em Chaves por satélite no Hispasat!


Camaras em Directo, Mapas excelentes! E muito mais!


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2007 às 13:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Encontrei esta preciosidade! Ainda me lembro destes boletins! Previsão para o noite, manha e tarde! Europa, carta de prognóstico e previsão a prazo! Dá um bailinho à RTP moderna dos nossos dias! Infelizmente!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04SZ4gGE_y8
> ...



Podiam ser interessantes, mas as meninas de mini-saia e decote generoso transformaram uma coisa séria em entretenimento, e estou convencido que foi por isso que estivemos tantos anos sem meteorologia na TV, provavelmente afastando de tais formatos televisivos pessoas com verdadeiro know-how. Mas não foi um fenónomo português, foi uma praga global, mas hoje em dia aposta-se cada vez mais nos verdadeiros meteorologistas.


----------



## Rog (22 Jun 2007 às 17:29)

Vince disse:


> Podiam ser interessantes, mas as meninas de mini-saia e decote generoso transformaram uma coisa séria em entretenimento, e estou convencido que foi por isso que estivemos tantos anos sem meteorologia na TV, provavelmente afastando de tais formatos televisivos pessoas com verdadeiro know-how. Mas não foi um fenónomo português, foi uma praga global, mas hoje em dia aposta-se cada vez mais nos verdadeiros meteorologistas.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (23 Jun 2007 às 09:58)

O formato ideal para mim é o que é inserido no próprio serviço noticioso do prime-time, ou seja, nos telejornais das 20:00h, que é efectivamente esse que chega maioritariamente à população. A conseguirem esse espaço nobre, é preferível concentrar os esforços em apenas um bloco diário.

No dia a dia é um bloco regular e simples, no final do noticiário por exemplo, em que o pivot/jornalista e o meteorologista trocam apenas uns cumprimentos e palavras de circunstância.

Em dias de eventos especiais (ocorridos ou previstos), o formato altera-se para ser ele próprio uma notícia, às vezes até no princípio do telejornal se existir matéria de relevo, como muitas vezes sucede em alguma situação excepcional por exemplo. 

Nesses formatos especiais é que há reportagem alargada ao que se passou, misturado com um diálogo mais rico entre o jornalista e o meteorologista, em que ambos falam do que se está a passar ou está previsto. Ou seja, o boletim deixa de ser um boletim, e passa a ser uma notícia/reportagem/entrevista.

E numa situação destas é obvio que quem tem que estar lá tem que ser um profissional, para responder à vontade a perguntas que lhe façam. Além de sabedor, não precisa de ser bonito nem ter boas pernas, mas deve ter uma razoável capacidade de comunicação. Num formato deste género, em situações especiais, já não haveria tantas limitações do software do dia a dia, e menores limitações de tempo, e a própria equipa de multimedia do serviço noticioso pode apresentar imagens/simulações/animações especiais, feitas para essa notícia em concreto, tal como nós aqui nos forum às vezes também fazemos animações de radar ou satélite para documentar uma situação. 

O meteorologista pode e deve aproveitar esse "tempo de antena" para ensinar um pouco, dar algumas explicações educativas sobre o que se está a passar. Isso sim, seria o chamado serviço público. Às privadas não podemos exigir nada disto, mas à RTP e ao IM podemos exigir algum esforço nesse sentido pois são financiados pelos contribuintes. Mas penso que a maior dificuldades estará do lado da RTP,pois ao IM certamente lhes interessa, e muito, ter novamente visibilidade no prime-time.

Nos dias especiais, além do prime-time das 20:00h, ao longo do dia, no programa da manhã ou no jornal das 13:00, a RTP além duma previsão mais simples com recurso apenas ao pivot e a imagens animados, poderiam fazer uns pequenos directos ao IM, onde um meteorologista no seu local de trabalho e com os seus mapas pode ir dando conta dos updates da situação. Se no Verão fazem isto com os incêndios, também podem fazer com a meteorologia ao longo do ano. Outro bom exemplo são as ligações directas nalguns canais que todos os dias se fazem às redacções de jornais económicos para falar da bolsa. Não seria muito diferente e por este exemplo não parece uma coisa dificil nem cara de se fazer... Haja vontade ... Penso que qualquer situação de alerta poderia ser "mediatizada" dessa forma.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jun 2007 às 14:59)

Completamente de acordo contigo Vince! Tenho a certeza que eles (IM e RTP) também pensam o mesmo, mas a verdade é que as prometidas alterações tardam a chegar!   

Quanto às privadas deviam também ter estes espaços, embora num formato diferente! Em Espanha todos os canais têm, mesmo os regionais! E como são muito bons têm bons patrocínios, por exemplo o El Corte Inglés e a Repsol YPF patrocinam quase todos! Podia ser uma boa política para as estações privadas lusas!
Eu acredito que há espaço para estes formatos, é necessário haver visão, que é o que falta em Portugal!


----------



## Minho (23 Jun 2007 às 18:43)

Pelas palavras do nosso caro squall line  acredito também que o IM estará a fazer tudo por tudo para alterar as horas das emissões dos boletins assim como os conteúdos dos mesmos...
Vamos aguardar, mas não conto com grandes alterações antes de Setembro...


----------



## filipept (23 Jun 2007 às 18:54)

Com aquelas apresentadoras quem é que queria saber do tempo que fazia


----------



## rossby (23 Jun 2007 às 19:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Encontrei esta preciosidade! Ainda me lembro destes boletins! Previsão para o noite, manha e tarde! Europa, carta de prognóstico e previsão a prazo! Dá um bailinho à RTP moderna dos nossos dias! Infelizmente!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04SZ4gGE_y8
> ...



Pois   Eu lembro-me. Era tão gira que possivelmente ninguem notava aberrações como por exemplo uma circulação antihoraria no anticiclone indicado no mapa do fundo, no lado inferior direito, perto das pernas  

Se não me falha a memória, li uma entrevista dela numa revista onde dizia mais ou menos que tinha uma vida muito absorvente, pois a profissão principal dela era educadora de infância ou do ensino especial    e depois de um dia muito cansativo (acredito) tinha ainda que "analisar as cartas e fazer as previsões". Isto claro, imagino eu, após umas largas horitas na caracterização   Fiquei arrasado pois imagino a quantidade de pessoas que leram a entrevista e ficaram com uma ideia errada sobre quem é que de facto fazia a previsão  

Um abraço


----------



## Minho (23 Jun 2007 às 20:05)

rossby disse:


> Pois   Eu lembro-me. Era tão gira que possivelmente ninguem notava aberrações como por exemplo uma circulação antihoraria no anticiclone indicado no mapa do fundo, no lado inferior direito, perto das pernas
> 
> Se não me falha a memória, li uma entrevista dela numa revista onde dizia mais ou menos que tinha uma vida muito absorvente, pois a profissão principal dela era educadora de infância ou do ensino especial    e depois de um dia muito cansativo (acredito) tinha ainda que "analisar as cartas e fazer as previsões". Isto claro, imagino eu, após umas largas horitas na caracterização   Fiquei arrasado pois imagino a quantidade de pessoas que leram a entrevista e ficaram com uma ideia errada sobre quem é que de facto fazia a previsão
> 
> Um abraço



Bons olhos te vejam rossby! 

Essa entrevista deve ser o máximo... "analisar as cartas e fazer as previsões"....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jun 2007 às 21:34)

rossby disse:


> Pois   Eu lembro-me. Era tão gira que possivelmente ninguem notava aberrações como por exemplo uma circulação antihoraria no anticiclone indicado no mapa do fundo, no lado inferior direito, perto das pernas
> 
> Se não me falha a memória, li uma entrevista dela numa revista onde dizia mais ou menos que tinha uma vida muito absorvente, pois a profissão principal dela era educadora de infância ou do ensino especial    e depois de um dia muito cansativo (acredito) tinha ainda que "analisar as cartas e fazer as previsões". Isto claro, imagino eu, após umas largas horitas na caracterização   Fiquei arrasado pois imagino a quantidade de pessoas que leram a entrevista e ficaram com uma ideia errada sobre quem é que de facto fazia a previsão
> 
> Um abraço



Sim eu reparei nesse promenor do anticiclone! 
Bons olhos te vejam por aqui!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Set 2007 às 21:26)

Olá amigos, não ser se já reparam mas a SIC já reserva uns 20 segundos do final dos Jornais para a informação meteorológica, sim amigos uns 20 segundos, isso se chegar a tanto... depois da desilusão na RTP, as estações de TV nacionais continuam a desiludir-me!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2007 às 22:44)

Vou deixar aqui uma ideia já que isto é um forum e onde temos cerca de 450 membros porque não tentamos mandar um e-mail (cada um para que a ideia funcione) para o provedor do telespectador da RTP, com as nossas sugestões e críticas sobre o espaço meteorológico que é apresentado na RTP. O que acham da minha ideia meus amigos??


----------



## Brigantia (27 Set 2007 às 17:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vou deixar aqui uma ideia já que isto é um forum e onde temos cerca de 450 membros porque não tentamos mandar um e-mail (cada um para que a ideia funcione) para o provedor do telespectador da RTP, com as nossas sugestões e críticas sobre o espaço meteorológico que é apresentado na RTP. O que acham da minha ideia meus amigos??


Acho uma boa ideia
Vamos a isso?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2007 às 19:19)

Eu já enviei! Já pela 2ª vez!


----------



## fsl (28 Set 2007 às 12:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vou deixar aqui uma ideia já que isto é um forum e onde temos cerca de 450 membros porque não tentamos mandar um e-mail (cada um para que a ideia funcione) para o provedor do telespectador da RTP, com as nossas sugestões e críticas sobre o espaço meteorológico que é apresentado na RTP. O que acham da minha ideia meus amigos??




Apoio totalmente a ideia.

Sugeria tambem um movimento em prol dos 30 min de intervalo entre imagens do Satelite. OK?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2007 às 09:23)

Evolução! Imagens de radar no boletim meteo da RTP!!!  Extremo norte do País é excluído!


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2007 às 10:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Evolução! Imagens de radar no boletim meteo da RTP!!!



É verdade. Finalmente. Quanto a mim é bastante importante para que toda a população conheça estes produtos e se habitue a usá-los 











Flaviense21 disse:


> Extremo norte do País é excluído!



Quanto ao radar no norte, foi-nos dito pelo IM de que será uma realidade e que  o local já está escolhido, em Arouca se não estou em erro. A nivel de projecto está tudo pronto, mas quanto  a datas não sei. O IM também quer um na Madeira, mas está dependente de aprovação de verbas.


----------



## rozzo (20 Dez 2007 às 16:18)

certo, serra da freita em arouca.. mas so esta operacional em 2010.. 2011.. ao que ouvi por aqui


----------



## jpmartins (20 Dez 2007 às 16:35)

Por acaso tb reparei nisso hoje. Aos poucos a coisa vai indo .


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2008 às 11:54)

Hoje só saí de casa depois de ver a previsão meteorológica na rtp. Já ha algum tempo que me tem despertado a atenção, a capacidade de comunicação do meteorologista José Costa Teso (Penso ser esse o nome). Hoje fiquei mais uma vez surpreendido. Não se inibiu de explicar a imagem de satélite de forma acessível mas técnica, explicou a posição do anticiclone e nas previsões europeias destacou o seu efeito. E na previsão para os próximos dias (um desafio habitual lançado pelo apresentador do Bom Dia Portugal) falou em modelos e a forma como apresentam probabilidades não temendo em avançar até com percentagens!

Confesso que este meteorologista causa uma certa empatia em mim como telespectador e acho que é bom para o IM: Comunicatividade com explicação meteorológica. Pessoalmente estou a gostar.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2008 às 12:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Hoje só saí de casa depois de ver a previsão meteorológica na rtp. Já ha algum tempo que me tem despertado a atenção, a capacidade de comunicação do meteorologista José Costa Teso (Penso ser esse o nome). Hoje fiquei mais uma vez surpreendido. Não se inibiu de explicar a imagem de satélite de forma acessível mas técnica, explicou a posição do anticiclone e nas previsões europeias destacou o seu efeito. E na previsão para os próximos dias (um desafio habitual lançado pelo apresentador do Bom Dia Portugal) falou em modelos e a forma como apresentam probabilidades não temendo em avançar até com percentagens!
> 
> Confesso que este meteorologista causa uma certa empatia em mim como telespectador e acho que é bom para o IM: Comunicatividade com explicação meteorológica. Pessoalmente estou a gostar.



Sim concordo perfeitamente contigo para mim é o meteorologista preferido  ao menos dá a entender o que a meteo e do que trata os outros apenas dizem o evidente  isto é a leitura dos quadros.


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sim concordo perfeitamente contigo para mim é o meteorologista preferido  ao menos dá a entender o que a meteo e do que trata os outros apenas dizem o evidente  isto é a leitura dos quadros.



Sim e então nem vamos ao extremo da sic... onde dois jornalistas fazem bonitas leituras de figuras animadas...

"bom parece que em Braga teremos sol, ali em Beja existem nuvens... Nos Açores parece, chuva..., não é?"

Na rtp já muitas vezes se falou nesse cuidado e então este meteorologista nota-se que tem gosto em explicar com detalhe as previsões e com imagem de marca, a dizer temperaturas referindo para cada cidade: "terra Natal do famoso/a" 

Imensamente melhor que o jornalista Mário Crespo na Sic Notícias que enquanto corre a previsão do tempo distrai os espectadores (aqueles que resistem) com longas moratórias sobre efemérides, ou outras "menos efemérides" que descobriu numa qualquer pesquisa na Internet... 

Chega não quero ser corrosivo  Até porque gosto da Sic como canal... agora para meteo... hum


----------



## vitamos (4 Abr 2008 às 11:15)

Alguém ontem reparou no boletim meteorológico da RTP?

- Fora de qualquer programa, transmitido em bloco separado.

- No intervalo do jogo de futebol em horário nobre (20h35m)


Pena que isto me pareça um caso isolado motivado pela não exibição do programa "Portugal em directo"

Quanto ao brilhantismo de José Costa Teso nada a acrescentar ao que já disse! É um apresentador de meteorologia absolutamente espectacular e ontem voltou a mostra-lo


----------



## filipept (4 Abr 2008 às 11:48)

vitamos disse:


> Alguém ontem reparou no boletim meteorológico da RTP?
> 
> - Fora de qualquer programa, transmitido em bloco separado.
> 
> ...



Eu também achei estranho o boletim metereologico aquela hora, mas muito bem José Costa Teso ontem, está de parabéns.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2009 às 10:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vou deixar aqui uma ideia já que isto é um forum e onde temos cerca de 450 membros porque não tentamos mandar um e-mail (cada um para que a ideia funcione) para o provedor do telespectador da RTP, com as nossas sugestões e críticas sobre o espaço meteorológico que é apresentado na RTP. O que acham da minha ideia meus amigos??



Isto foi avante?


----------



## Shimmy (27 Mai 2010 às 04:03)

*Previsão do tempo na TV*

Fico sempre desiludida com a previsão do tempo dos canais que apanho cá no continente.

Não sei se alguém do fórum já viu a previsão do tempo na RTP Açores, mas é muito mais completa e interessante. Apresentam os dados do dia que passou (temperaturas máximas, mínimas e precipitação), depois uma carta de superfície com as frentes e explicam a deslocação prevista dos sistemas, e só depois então os "bonequinhos" com a previsão para os próximos dias, INCLUINDO a direcção e intensidade do vento, bem como das ondas.

Penso que é uma das razões de me ter interessado desde pequena por meteorologia. Sei que o "tempo de antena" é caro, mas pelo menos nas RTP e nos canais de notícias podiam fazer uma coisa do género para o continente..

PS - estive à procura em tudo o que é site de vídeo e sites da RTP mas não consegui arranjar, para poder mostrar de que falo


----------



## Hazores (27 Mai 2010 às 11:10)

*Re: Previsão do tempo na TV*

eu sei do que falas, até porque sou dos Açores.

e sempre que posso vejo o boletim meteorológico dos Açores...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Mai 2010 às 22:39)

*Re: Previsão do tempo na TV*

Também pensava que a previsão meteorológica nos canais da TV no continente fosse dita da mesma forma como é apresentada nos Açores. 

Mas já agora, como é que sabes que o boletim meteorológico apresentado na RTP-Açores é muito completo? A RTP-Açores ( que eu saiba) não é apanhada no continente mas só no arquipélago açoriano...


----------



## Paulo H (27 Mai 2010 às 22:52)

Não me surpreende que o boletim meteorológico nos Açores seja bem mais completo que aquele que nos é disponibilizado nos meios de comunicação social no continente. A razão prende-se talvez pela natureza das actividades econômicas nos Açores no que toca à pesca, ao turismo, aos transportes marítimos e aéreos entre ilhas, que fazem com que a meteorologia seja vivida com outra preocupação que não tanto como no continente. Tenho saudades dos boletins de antigamente, com o dr Anthimio de Azevedo ou o dr Costa Alves, entre outros especialistas.. É triste de facto, que a RTP1 não dedique mais tempo ao "tempo"! Pois dedica mais tempo em coisas futeis sem qualquer interesse público, cultural ou institucional. São os tempos que vivemos, mas que me deixam revoltado e com alguma nostalgia do passado! De facto no passado educava-se muito mais os telespectadores com programas como o tempo, o boletim da agricultura, o cinema animado com o vasco granja, entre outros, desculpem este parágrafo off topic!!


----------



## Vince (28 Mai 2010 às 00:51)

Houve alguma evolução positiva RTP/IM nos últimos 2 anos, antes disso estivemos alguns anos bastante pior, é justo afirmar isto, mas mesmo assim a RTP dá apenas destaque fora do horário nobre e nem se percebe o porquê, o tempo que faz ou vai fazer é uma coisa muito popular, basta olhar para o espaço noutros países ou até as conversas de escritório ou café. Penso que é apenas um sinal do comodismo que se instalou na sociedade portuguesa, a TV pública é aquilo que sabemos, e as privadas é a lei do custo mínimo e mínimo esforço. 

Eu por mim estou-me nas tintas para isso, até é por isso que fóruns como este são cada vez mais populares, as pessoas tem que vir aqui encontrar respostas que não encontram nos Media. E não é só na meteorologia, é um sintoma geral, as pessoas procuram cada vez mais a Net e locais como este nos mais variados temas. Os Media praticamente é quase tudo notícias formatadas por agências e a maioria das vezes despachadas por estagiários para não gastar dinheiro. Como referi, estou-me nas tintas, TV para mim já só é para ver umas séries de vez em quando.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mai 2010 às 10:48)

Desde há já algum tempo que assim é, são mais de 100 canais que tenho disponíveis lá em casa e por enquanto pouco tempo tem sido dedicado a eles… 
Muito se tem falado por aqui acerca do lado nostálgico que constantemente é despertado em nós pelo facto dos conteúdos que antes nos chamavam a atenção, nomeadamente o Boletim Meteorológico que religiosamente acompanhávamos ao início do chamado horário nobre! 

A televisão actualmente ocupa um lugar não muito privilegiado no estilo de vida das pessoas em geral, sobretudo nos grandes centros; outros meios surgiram que permitiram uma maior globalização na busca de informação e conhecimento, daí que o já considerado velho paradigma que compõe o conceito televisivo, na actualidade tende a perder terreno. Pensa-se que já não restam dúvidas de que o futuro não passa pela “caixa mágica” (termo tantas vezes utilizado há vários anos) e que era um grande centro das nossas atenções.

Isto não é mais do que um ciclo vicioso; se não há produtos de qualidade (para uma aprendizagem básica) nesta matéria disponíveis à população em geral, a mesma não irá encarar esse conhecimento como importante ou fundamental, logo, se o feedback não é positivo e por isso pouco rentável para as estações, a qualidade aqui deixa de ser uma prioridade dando lugar a um bloco de informação de mero serviço público tantas vezes sinónimo de falta de qualidade e rigor que jamais devia ser posto de lado! 

Já estou como o Vince: “algumas séries” e também documentários, são ainda motivo pelo qual dedico alguma atenção à famosa “caixa mágica”.
Não tenho estado atento a estas supostas melhorias na informação meteorológica que se diz por aqui, não só pela pouca disponibilidade como também devido a uma espécie de medo pelo insólito a que durante demasiado tempo assisti e que determinadamente decidi não voltar a assistir… 

Estou curioso e irei fazer uma nova ronda ao que de novo existe, espero sinceramente não ficar muito desiludido!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2010 às 22:07)

Estávamos em 1977 a meteorologia passava em horário nobre.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Ago 2010 às 20:52)

A CRTVG (TV Galiza) recuperou a previsão diária para toda a Península, toda, incluindo Portugal, apresenta previsão de 2 dias, nem a RTP nos dá esse brinde!

A MeteoGalicia utiliza o GFS, o IM o ECMWF.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Ago 2010 às 21:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A CRTVG (TV Galiza) recuperou a previsão diária para toda a Península, toda, incluindo Portugal, apresenta previsão de 2 dias, nem a RTP nos dá esse brinde!
> 
> A MeteoGalicia utiliza o GFS, o IM o ECMWF.



Boas... Hoje pela primeira vez vi a RTP1 apresentar no Regiões previsões Sexta /Sabado/Domingo!!


----------



## rbsmr (14 Ago 2010 às 10:44)

Não sei se já foi aqui discutido no forum (eu fiz uma busca e não encontrei) mas justificar-se-ia um canal de televisão inteiramente dedicado à meteorologia em Portugal (como existe, por exemplo, nos EUA e cujo o exemplo mais popular é o Weather Channel) ?


----------



## Lousano (14 Ago 2010 às 10:49)

rbsmr disse:


> Não sei se já foi aqui discutido no forum (eu fiz uma busca e não encontrei) mas justificar-se-ia um canal de televisão inteiramente dedicado à meteorologia em Portugal (como existe, por exemplo, nos EUA e cujo o exemplo mais popular é o Weather Channel) ?



Isso é que era uma excelente ideia, sobretudo quando se vê canais por cabo que duvido que tenha espectadores.


----------



## 1337 (14 Ago 2010 às 14:59)

rbsmr disse:


> Não sei se já foi aqui discutido no forum (eu fiz uma busca e não encontrei) mas justificar-se-ia um canal de televisão inteiramente dedicado à meteorologia em Portugal (como existe, por exemplo, nos EUA e cujo o exemplo mais popular é o Weather Channel) ?



era bom para nos
mas não se esuqeçam nos não somos os EUA..
não sei se justificaria um canal desses mas que gostava gostava


----------



## Knyght (14 Ago 2010 às 15:27)

1337 disse:


> era bom para nos
> mas não se esuqeçam nos não somos os EUA..
> não sei se justificaria um canal desses mas que gostava gostava



O projecto europeu poderia albergar essa mesma ideia, penso eu de que


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2010 às 17:26)

rbsmr disse:


> Não sei se já foi aqui discutido no forum (eu fiz uma busca e não encontrei) mas justificar-se-ia um canal de televisão inteiramente dedicado à meteorologia em Portugal (como existe, por exemplo, nos EUA e cujo o exemplo mais popular é o Weather Channel) ?



Nem é o facto de não ter audiência que impede a abertura ou aposta no canal, é mesmo o facto de sermos um país pequeno, logo temos pouco pra explorar a nível meteorológico. Além disso, o nosso clima tirando as temperaturas, não é um clima que sofra fenómenos extremos com muita frequência, tanto Inverno como o Verão são padrões calmos, tirando algumas excepções. Nem mesmo se Portugal fosse a península ibérica toda se justificaria tal canal.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Ago 2010 às 18:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nem é o facto de não ter audiência que impede a abertura ou aposta no canal, é mesmo o facto de sermos um país pequeno, logo temos pouco pra explorar a nível meteorológico. Além disso, o nosso clima tirando as temperaturas, não é um clima que sofra fenómenos extremos com muita frequência, tanto Inverno como o Verão são padrões calmos, tirando algumas excepções. Nem mesmo se Portugal fosse a península ibérica toda se justificaria tal canal.



Em Espanha há! Chama-se InfoMeteo e está na Digital+

Link: http://www.infometeo.es/


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2010 às 18:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Em Espanha há! Chama-se InfoMeteo e está na Digital+
> 
> Link: http://www.infometeo.es/



Sim, e antes desse existia já há algum tempo o Canal Méteo também no serviço Digital+, penso que acabou e foi substituído por esse InfoMeteo.

Em França: La Chaîne Météo
Itália: Sky Meteo24
Polónia: TVN Meteo
Holanda: Weerkanaal

Na Alemanha existiu o Der Wetterkanal que fechou com apenas dois anos (1996-1998). Em Inglaterra a Sky também tinha um que fechou.

Portugal não tem qualquer dimensão para uma coisa dessas.


----------



## Lousano (15 Ago 2010 às 00:53)

Knyght disse:


> O projecto europeu poderia albergar essa mesma ideia, penso eu de que



Sim, depois da Eurosport, Euronews... a Eurometeo!


----------



## 1337 (15 Ago 2010 às 01:41)

Lousano disse:


> Sim, depois da Eurosport, Euronews... a Eurometeo!



e a lingua?


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Ago 2010 às 03:17)

Vince disse:


> Sim, e antes desse existia já há algum tempo o Canal Méteo também no serviço Digital+, penso que acabou e foi substituído por esse InfoMeteo.
> 
> Em França: La Chaîne Météo
> Itália: Sky Meteo24
> ...



Boas

Nem dimensão nem tempo severo  para dar as temperaturas chega o que temos. Aqui só era rentável ou possivelmente rentável um canal webmeteo do IM, ou alguma parceria entre o IM e o Etic por exemplo ou então alguma produtora, possivelmente as receitas era alguns fundos do estado e a publicidade.

Estou disponível para fazer stormchase para o canal  

Abraços


----------



## Henrique (16 Ago 2010 às 00:22)

Já estou a imaginar....MeteoPTTV (WebTV) :P
No entanto seria muito difícil de ser auto-suficiente e muito menos rentável. :/


----------



## Zerrui (17 Ago 2010 às 23:11)

Vince disse:


> Eu por mim estou-me nas tintas para isso, até é por isso que fóruns como este são cada vez mais populares, as pessoas tem que vir aqui encontrar respostas que não encontram nos Media. E não é só na meteorologia, é um sintoma geral, as pessoas procuram cada vez mais a Net e locais como este nos mais variados temas.



Olá Vince:

Este assunto é interessante para mim porque passei muitos anos do outro lado do telefone a tentar corresponder às espectativas dos utilizadores do INMG/IM. Pode ser tema para uma conversa demorada. Enquanto não começa, deixo algumas achas para a fogueira. Há interesses nas previsões e nos dados resultantes das observações (directos ou climatológicos). Um boletim meteorológico poderia preocupar-se com ambos embora o campo da previsão pareça ser mais procurado. Teremos de considerar as escalas temporais: prever para a estação que se segue, prever para daqui a bocadinho, prever e acompanhar, etc. Depois, há vários modelos físico-metemáticos para desenhar os cenários mais prováveis e há adeptos para todos. Que fica? Como se vem dizendo, muito já está na NET e cada utilizador pode ficar-se com a previsão/previsor de que mais gosta, nacional ou estrangeira, regional ou universal. Para mim, um boletim meteorológico no plano televisivo justifica-se sempre, independentemente da dimensão espacial e da densidade populacional. A vantagem competitiva dos canais informativos estava na possibilidade de adiantar-se sempre aos outros com notícias frescas. Não havia engano, apenas se fracassou por causas orçamentais, por não se dimensionar bem a reportagem no exterior e falta de habilidade em envolver a população nos alertas disto ou daquilo. Vem tudo de agências noticiosas, às vezes das mesmas, para os três ou quatro canais! Perde-se o efeito actualidade e vamos mas é ver séries. A meteorologia requereria uma rede de observadores do tipo dos subscritores deste Fórum para chamar a atenção deste ou daquele fenómeno e para o acompanhar. Necessitaria de elementos com conhecimentos fiáveis das técnicas de previsão a muito curto prazo e que dispusessem dos meios essenciais para insinuarem a evolução do "bom" e do "mau" tempo, passo a passo, minuto a minuto. A preocupação desse boletim não seria tanto a da previsão para depois de amanhã mas mais a da indicação do momento e do local em que a chuva forte começaria e da sua progressão. E, quanto mais em cima da hora, mais útil seria para muitas actividades económicas ou lúdicas. Eu anseio ver um meteorologista na TV a dizer que vai abrandar o vento na região X dentro de 15 a 30 minutos mas aumentará na região Y ao fim da manhã e na Z a meio da tarde. E que falasse do calor e da geada e dos tornados e das trovoadas, que tranquilizasse os veraneantes da costa ocidental quanto à neblina matinal e quanto à nortada... Mas, como pagar um serviço destes, permanente? Os gestores de certo haveriam de acertar um modelo, financiado pela publicidade ou institucionalmente! Eu bem avisei que isto leva a muitos lados... Zerrui


----------



## duero (19 Ago 2010 às 23:59)

Vince disse:


> Sim, e antes desse existia já há algum tempo o Canal Méteo também no serviço Digital+, penso que acabou e foi substituído por esse InfoMeteo.
> 
> Em França: La Chaîne Météo
> Itália: Sky Meteo24
> ...



Un canal meteo, nao é só O TEMPO, pode ser moito mais:

-Espazos educativos na meteorología, e educar sobre os procesos do clima e os diferentes climas do mondo.

-Informaçao das aguas, das aguas marinas, temperatura, salinidade, ventos, etc.... mais tambén das aguas dos ríos, situaçao dos barragems, ciclo do agua, os tipos de rio, pluvial, pluvionival, etc....

-Informaçáo sobre as florestas, os tipos de florestas, as especies, os motivos dos fogos, e educar as pesoas.

-A situaçao agricola do país, os gandos, os novos imvestimentos de investigaçao.

Meteo nao é só as temperaturas de manha, Meteo sao moitas coisas.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Ago 2010 às 22:26)

duero disse:


> Un canal meteo, nao é só O TEMPO, pode ser moito mais:
> 
> -Espazos educativos na meteorología, e educar sobre os procesos do clima e os diferentes climas do mondo.
> 
> ...



Que bién Duero.

Lo mal es que la mayor parte de los membros del foro solo piensa que un canal meteorológico como la presentación del tiempo y no también como una funte de información muchas veces importante a toda la gente, interesada o no en la meteorologica.

Además, también se podría hablar de fenómenos mteorológicos en toda la península, Europa o en el mundo, explicando de una forma más cientifica y meteorologicamente más detallada y correcta estos fenómenos...

Piensen bién: no es solo el total de audiência que cuenta para la abertura de un canal meteorológico, tal como ya aqui fue dicho, por lo menor que fuesse nuestro POrtugal, un canal de esta naturaleza es siempre útil y necesário...

Perdón por escribir en castellano, pero es para duero no tener tanto trabajo en comprender...
-----------------------

E Vince, não sei como alguém tão bem informado e integrado nestas matérias tem uma opinião dessas...


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2010 às 23:15)

Pedro disse:


> E Vince, não sei como alguém tão bem informado e integrado nestas matérias tem uma opinião dessas...



Já tenho uns aninhos valentes em cima, já criei e fali muita empresa, sei o quanto difícil é manter um negócio viável, sobretudo em Portugal. Não tenho ilusões. Nem em países europeus muito maiores onde existem estes canais os mesmos são especialmente interessantes, o que existe são coisas bastante monótonos e desinteressantes. Quase que passam apenas a horas certas  trechos de vídeos pré-gravados, com palha a encher a restante programação, pouco mais são do que uma frequência satélite ocupada com vídeos pré-gravados, eu a isso nem chamo um canal de televisão. São canais sem grandes estruturas, pouca gente e escassos recursos, que as receitas são baixas, logo os custos também tem que ser. Nos EUA é diferente, não só pela dimensão, como pelos perigos que a meteorologia traz (tornados, furacões,etc), o que obviamente faz com que as populações nalgumas zonas prestem muita mais atenção à meteorologia, logo, maiores audiências e receitas, que permitem viabilizar estas coisas.

E quer queiram quer não, meteorologicamente falando, Portugal é um país muito tranquilo. Há dezenas de outros canais temáticos que seriam bem mais viáveis, mas nem esses tem espaço para existir num pequeno país como Portugal.

Fazes ideia dos custos envolvidos numa emissão de televisão ?


----------



## duero (21 Ago 2010 às 00:32)

Pedro disse:


> Que bién Duero.
> 
> Lo mal es que la mayor parte de los membros del foro solo piensa que un canal meteorológico como la presentación del tiempo y no también como una funte de información muchas veces importante a toda la gente, interesada o no en la meteorologica.
> 
> ...



Nao preocupar, comprendo perfectamente quasi todo, algunas palavras por vezes nao, mais o contexto dizme que significan, embora ainda nao escrivo ben.

O maior problema é cando falamos de biodiversidade, pois os nomes das especies nao tenho claro, pois mesmo en Espanha mesma especie botánica ten moitos nomes, depende da regiao. É por iso cando escrivo as especies é con o nome científico, mais o resto comprendo.

Mesmo asim é, un canal meteo é moitas mais coisas que o "Tempo de manha"

A televisiao ten como meta educar as pesoas.


EU SERÍA O CORRESPONSAL ESTRANGEIRO, FALANDO EN PORTUGUÉS CON FORTE ACENTO ESPAÑOL


----------



## Mjhb (21 Ago 2010 às 08:23)

Vince disse:


> Já tenho uns aninhos valentes em cima, já criei e fali muita empresa, sei o quanto difícil é manter um negócio viável, sobretudo em Portugal. Não tenho ilusões. Nem em países europeus muito maiores onde existem estes canais os mesmos são especialmente interessantes, o que existe são coisas bastante monótonos e desinteressantes. Quase que passam apenas a horas certas  trechos de vídeos pré-gravados, com palha a encher a restante programação, pouco mais são do que uma frequência satélite ocupada com vídeos pré-gravados, eu a isso nem chamo um canal de televisão. São canais sem grandes estruturas, pouca gente e escassos recursos, que as receitas são baixas, logo os custos também tem que ser. Nos EUA é diferente, não só pela dimensão, como pelos perigos que a meteorologia traz (tornados, furacões,etc), o que obviamente faz com que as populações nalgumas zonas prestem muita mais atenção à meteorologia, logo, maiores audiências e receitas, que permitem viabilizar estas coisas.
> 
> E quer queiram quer não, meteorologicamente falando, Portugal é um país muito tranquilo. Há dezenas de outros canais temáticos que seriam bem mais viáveis, mas nem esses tem espaço para existir num pequeno país como Portugal.
> 
> Fazes ideia dos custos envolvidos numa emissão de televisão ?



Não digo que não tenha experiência, e pelo que leio leio com bons olhos que a tem e já algo longa pelos vistos, mas acho que a sua forma de pensar continua a ser um pouco, não sei, demasiadamente nos custos e receitas...

Portugal até pode não ter a dimensão de cobertura e uma população tão activa e interessada nestas temáticas como nos EUA, o que por um lado é bom, significa que não temos muitas catástrofes meteorológicas...
Mas um canal desta matéria poderia trazer a Portugal notícias de todo o mundo, com explicação minimamente cientifica e mais detalhada, quanto os canais genéricos apenas dedicam alguns segundos a cada notícia dessas... 

Gostei muito da ideia do duero, que no fundo era algo que eu lamento há uns tempos a televisão portuguesa não fazer: *ensinar*. Um canal meteorológico poderia ensinar algo aos mais pequenos, para no futuro não serem como a maioria dos jovens portugueses de agora vêem uma nuvem dizem que vai chover, só gostam de ver sol e calor à frente, que se dane se está nos valores e normais da época ou não, e não têm o mínimo interesse em ver e aconselharem-se em previsões oficiais. Não, vão a um site qualquer e tomam uma previsão a 72h ou mais como 100% viável, quando uma oficial a 72h nem chega por vezes a ter um probabilidade de 70%.

E depois vêem dizer que os meteorologistas são uma farsa, que de nada servem porque não sabem fazer o seu trabalho, são inúteis. Estas são afirmações  que já ouvi dezenas de vezes por parte de colegas meus, o que me deixa triste por estes jovens não saberem nem ma pontita desta matéria e porque em casa não lhes são educação pois claro porque muitos adultos são iguais ou piores, e não respeitam neste percebem que esta profissão de meteorologista tem os seus riscos, e fazer um previsão que acerte não é um mar de rosas... Felizmente, vou mudando alguns desses colegas e já não são tão comuns esses comentários...

Por fim Vince, e será que os custos duma emissão meteorológica, que informasse e prevenisse bem as populações, nem que fosse um boletim meteorológico bem detalhado não acabaria com os prejuízos e perdas de vida que temos todos os anos em Portugal?

Pense a bem pensar em tudo isto...


----------



## AnDré (21 Ago 2010 às 13:14)

Existem dois canais públicos na televisão portuguesa.
Se num deles houvesse um espaço de 20 minutos diários onde se abordasse a previsão, observação e muitos dos pontos que o duero falou, já seria muito bom.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Ago 2010 às 13:38)

AnDré disse:


> Existem dois canais públicos na televisão portuguesa.
> Se num deles houvesse um espaço de 20 minutos diários onde se abordasse a previsão, observação e muitos dos pontos que o duero falou, já seria muito bom.



É obvio que gostaria de ver um projecto desses em Portugal, mas concordo com o Vince quanto à sua viabilidade! Também concordo com o André quando se refere aos canais públicos que falham redondamente neste assunto, contudo um esclarecimento, em Portugal não existem 2 canais públicos, existem 4 mais os regionais das ilhas, a RTPN como canal de notícias público mais obrigação tinha (digo mais pois qualquer um tem) de ter espaços dedicados a esta temática.
Não vale a pena bater mais no ceginho, ainda bem que lugares como este onde nos podemos informar existem, pois até o IM tem uma visão demasiado administrativa da coisa, o que incentiva o erro oficial e o próprio IM devia ser o primeiro a exigir dentro dos media o tratamento da sua informação, pois como está provado ao longo de todos estes anos de decadência meteo, os jornalistas, agências de informação... não sabem tratar nem passar a mensagem ao seu público. Enfim, como em tantas coisas estamos a anos luz do resto da Europa e para mim não é a pequenez do território ou o nosso clima a justificação, não existem espaços porque quem manda não tem sensibilidade para estas questões.


----------



## duero (21 Ago 2010 às 20:19)

VINCE FALARA DE UN CANAL METEO NA HOLANDA, EU NAO CONHEZO, MAIS ACREDITO SUA PALAVRA.

Se Holanda, que mesmo é mitade do territorio portugués, e una poboaçao se nao esquezo de 15 milhoes ten un canal así, nao vejo motivo para Portugal nao ter.
Mesmo que Holanda ten un clima moito previsivel, e un país sen montanha nenhuma, acho que altura máxima sao 300 metros.

Holanda ainda mais nao ten diversidade climática nenhuma pois todo o país é igual, nao ha regioes mediterraneas ou continentais, nem regioes secas nem regioes moito humedas (nenhum local supera os 1000 mm).
Tudo o pais fica entre 700 e 900 mm, con mesma distribuçáo en tudo o país.
Tudo o país fica en inverno entre os 2 e os 4 graus de media, e no verao entre os 16 e os 18 graus. 
Ainda mais, o facto de ser oceánico puro faz que nao tenha moitos eventos "estranhos" e ser moito constante si comparamos con o resto da Europa.

Posivel que Holanda e Belgica sao os paises menos interesantes da Europa, dende a óptica climática.

Entao si na Holanda é posivel nao acho o motivo de nao ser posivel en Portugal.


----------



## duero (21 Ago 2010 às 21:13)

MESMO UN CANAL METEO PODERA FAZER SEGUIMENTO EN DIRECTO DOS FOGOS DAS FLORESTAS, INFORMAR MINUTO A MINUTO, MESMO NO LOCAL DO FOGO, CON OS BOMBEIROS, E TENTAR ESPLICAR O TRABALHO DOS BOMBEIROS, AS ESPECIES QUE FICAN NO MATO CON O NOME CIENTIFICO.....

*Cando o KATRINA o canal meteo dos USA fora un dos mais vistos, e eles ganharan moito con comerciales.*

Acho que cando a neve no inverno, o posivel canal meteo portugués podera ser o canal mais visto.
Mesmo o canal meteo podera fazer seguimento das estancias de sky, reportagem dos rios gelados nas montanhas, dos animais, etc....

Poderá ainda educar na flora e fauna, etc....Mesmo penso que a fauna dos peixes dos rios apenas ninguen conhece, na penínsola temos moitos peixes de rio que só fican aqui, sao autóctonos, nativos e endémicos, mais poucas pesoas conhecen esos peixes.

CANTAS PESOAS CONHECEN O *Achondrostoma occidentale*
?

ELE É UN PEIXE DO RIO QUE SÓ MORA NA ÁREA DE LISBOA, E FORA DESCOBERTO HA POUCO. 
UN ENDEMISMO LISBOETA, SIM.......MESMO ACHO QUE ELE É DO BENFICA.

O JARAMUGO SÓ MORA NO GUADINA, POR EXEMPLO.

Nao ha moitas pesoas que conhezan tudo esto, mais acho que ha pesoas que gostarian de esto na tv. 
Esto tambén fazeria que as pesoas conheceran mais o territorio e as especies e ficaran con mais coidado na natureza, e nao emporcaram os rios, nem tiraran lixo nos rios nem nas florestas, pois eles conhecerian que ali fica una especie única no mondo.



Nao conhezo moito a televisao portuguesa, mais lembrei de una coisa.

Eu gosto moito do basquetebol, e no foro portugués os basqueteboleiros sempre estan a falar que na tv nao ten presencia nenhuma, e que sempre é mais importante calqueira torneio futebolistico de verao que o basquetebol e sempre deven apanhar outros canais de fora de Portugal para olhar as competencias internacionais e a NBA.

Acho entao que existe una poboaçao que nao fica contenta con a oferta televisiva. A conclusao de tudo esto e que ainda é posivel mais canales  que tenha moitas coisas diferentes aos tradicionais, como fora meteo, outros desportos, ou outras coisas.

Eu nao vejo moita tv, só os desportes e alguma serie como Los Simpson, gostaría tambén de un canal de filmes clásicos ou de outras naçoes como do Este de Europa, onde ten bon cinema, mais en España casi é imposivel olhar os filmes na sua lingua original, aqui traduzimos tudo, mesmo para min é moito estranho tantas palavras do ingles no portugués, mesmo na meteo.

Entao nao é una coisa de moitos canales televisivos se nao de ofrezer ofertas diferentes para moitas pesoas que nao gostan do que ofrezen os canais tradicionais. 


*Nao e coisa de cantidade se nao de calidade.*


----------



## Zerrui (25 Ago 2010 às 11:45)

duero disse:


> Mesmo asim é, un canal meteo é moitas mais coisas que o "Tempo de manha"
> 
> A televisiao ten como meta educar as pesoas.
> 
> ...



Olá duero:

Eu vejo as coisas assim: Cada vez mais as pessoas sabem que a trovoada não é algém superior a ralhar connosco. Também sabem que futebol com relva molhada é diferente do que jogar a seco. Pôr tapete betuminoso numa estrada tem a ver com a temperatura do ar e com a precipitação. Sabem que a instalação de uma placa de betão requer certas condições. Sabem que o vento seco espalha pólens alergénicos. Que o aumento da pressão prejudica certas doenças respiratórias. Que os ventos muito fortes arrancam placas de zinco e árvores fragilizadas. Que a preia-mar, em simultâneo com centros de baixas pressões e com vento forte leva o mar a invadir os terrenos costeiros. Que a aproximação de uma frente quente (a linha no solo onde a superfície frontal o toca) traz nuvens baixas que têm de ser consideradas nevoeiro em locais um pouco mais altos. Que as primeiras chuvas arrastam poeiras do ar e molham a poeira fina que existe no piso das estradas, etc. etc.
Aqui no Fórum há pessoas que sabem até quando essas perturbações chegam e podem comunicá-lo. Outras podem inferir horários  e áreas abrangidas/afactadas, podendo ser estimuladas a observar por alertas adequados. Outras, finalmente, podem elaborar previsões de risco e preencher um site de consulta rápida e até integrados automaticamente noutros mais generalistas-"A MeteoPt põe em alerta as populações de..." avisando-os das suas suspeitas. A-pouco-e-pouco, as entidades oficiais iriam aí beber informação e disponibilizariam em standby bombeiros e 112, enquanto difundiam através das estações de rádio a necessidade de andar a 30km/h em certas estradas, em recolher toldos, em fixar as gruas, em pôr os barcos a sêco, a esperar antes de espalhar o betão, de alterar aática do jogo, com jogadores mais fortes embora menos tecnicistas, etc. etc. Talvez se evitassem tragédias como a recente da A25...
Houve um furacão? Um tufão vem para cá? Será possível uma onda gigante? O que são? Tornados, geadas, altocúmulos lenticulares ou Ovnis? El niño é um menino mau? Onde é que houve iniundações?
Não é curial abrir e falir empresas. É simpático ocupar pessoas interessadas a trabalhar para os cidadãos, embora poucos. Se alguém obtiver ganhos financeiros à custa do nosso esforço, então exigiremos a nossa parte e... não faltarão organizadores se a empresa ameaçar sucesso. Entretanto... vamo-nos divertindo!
Zerrui


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2010 às 22:10)

Boletins meteorológicos, ontem, dia 15 de Setembro 2010. 


*rTVE*

Começa com fotografias meteo enviadas por espectadores, falam e mostram a depressão em altura (DANA), mostram a longa pluma tropical e a sua relação com a Julia, explicam que é daí a origem das nuvens de ontem, mostram até um mapa da temperatura aos 500hPa para ilustrar a bolsa fria em altura, algo impensável de se ver alguma vez em Portugal. 
Duração: 9m47s





*RTP/IM*

Agora, o boletim da RTP/IM da mesma data e do mesmo evento. Duração: 3m22s:
http://tv2.rtp.pt/multimedia/progVideo.php?tvprog=14687&idpod=44612




*
Descubram as diferenças*


----------



## David sf (16 Set 2010 às 22:54)

Vince disse:


> Boletins meteorológicos, ontem, dia 15 de Setembro 2010.
> 
> 
> *rTVE*
> ...



Há anos que vejo o final do Telediario da TVE só à espera do boletim meteorológico, agora com a Internet e a proliferação de fóruns como este, tenho dado menor importância, mas até há uns 2/3 anos era diário. Para saber algo da previsão do tempo, tinha que ser a TVE.

Mas também já vi boletins meteorológicos em França, Itália e até na Roménia (este um pouco mais fraquinho, mas mesmo assim nada mau)  e a excepção é mesmo Portugal. E mesmo assim esse espaço que puseste no Bom Dia Portugal é de louvar, pois é relativamente recente. Antes ainda era pior.


----------



## Minho (16 Set 2010 às 22:56)

Vince disse:


> Boletins meteorológicos, ontem, dia 15 de Setembro 2010.
> 
> 
> *
> Descubram as diferenças*



Fantástica a interacção com esse mapa de temperaturas a 500hPa


----------



## Lousano (16 Set 2010 às 23:16)

para a TVE e AEMET.

Simples e completo.

E também uma bela apresentadora


----------



## Chingula (16 Set 2010 às 23:18)

Como é evidente não há comparação...entre as duas apresentações.
O I. M. mantém uma apresentação identica há demasiado tempo e a própria RTP não deve disponibolizar mais tempo de antena...quanto à componente didáctica da apresentação da TVE, tenho dúvidas que seja partilhada, no lado Português, tanto pela RTP como pelos dirigentes do I.M....
É preciso amor à ARTE....


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 16:30)

Bem ao menos temos boletim, já tivemos aí 5 ou 6 anos sem ele é melhor que nada.

E também já conseguimos superar este nível. (embora fosse mais completo do que aquilo que é o boletim hoje)  






Agora só falta introduzir mais uns mapas, gráficos, explicações e maior interacção com o público.

Vá força IM e RTP estamos com vocês façam lá isso, é um favor a nós e ao país. Vamos ultrapassar os Espanhóis.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Set 2010 às 19:25)

Um país pequeno, Belgica.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp80Z-QbCl8"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]

Eu até acredito que o IM tenha vontade de algo assim, não tenho tanta fé na RTP!


----------



## Costa (17 Set 2010 às 21:33)

A evolução de meteorologia na Euronews


----------



## Zerrui (23 Set 2010 às 22:01)

Pedro disse:


> Que bién Duero.
> 
> Lo mal es que la mayor parte de los membros del foro solo piensa que un canal meteorológico como la presentación del tiempo y no también como una funte de información muchas veces importante a toda la gente, interesada o no en la meteorologica.
> 
> ...



Olá Pedro:

Na linha de um boletim meteo mais interventivo, qual seria o interesse desta informação que adianto: Durante as próximas horas (23SET2010;22:00h locais) vai sentir-se nas regiões da margem esquerda do rio Tejo a instabilidade de uma depressão com expressão em altitude. Deverão ocorrer períodos de chuva (por vezes como aguaceiros fortes) e trovoada. Perto do cabo Espichel haverá um agravamento na próxima hora e a melhoria ocorrerá dentro de duas horas. A perturbação deve seguir para leste e não podemos adiantear ainda o seu desenvolvimento nessas regiões.
Será útil? Não poderia o IM, com outros meios ter outro protagonismo?
Zerrui


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2010 às 18:51)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/aZuBdMdb7JUHNDlKiz1Y"]AnthÃ*mio de Azevedo - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


*Lembra-se deles?*

Ainda sabe quem é este homem? (vídeo)

Os portugueses habituaram-se a ver Anthímio de Azevedo como a grande autoridade portuguesa na meteorologia. Ao longo de muitos anos, este senhor invadiu as nossas casas, fazendo a previsão do estado do tempo com todo o rigor e utilizando expressões que passaram a ser usadas no nosso quotidiano.

Hoje em dia, está reformado mas continua um apaixonado pela meteorologia. E sempre que é preciso alguma explicação na matéria, é o primeiro a ser convidado pelas televisões. No tempo livre, depois de ultrapassar uma delicada operação às costas, entretem-se a fazer traduções. Muitas vezes noite fora, quando não consegue dormir.

Sábado


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Nov 2010 às 19:25)

Anthimio de Azevedo  

Uma pena nao ter um espaço presentemente, nem que fosse de 5 minutos para nos elucidar e dar as previsoes do estado do Tempo.
Um Monstro da Meteorologia.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Nov 2010 às 20:09)

*Video 1 de 10 del X ENAM Madrid 30-31 Octubre y 1 Noviembre 2010*


*Video 2 de 10 del X ENAM Madrid 30-31 Octubre y 1 Noviembre 2010*


Isto cá em Portugal nem sequer é possível!
Tudo explicado e bem explicado como sempre!


----------



## vinc7e (22 Nov 2010 às 22:04)

Costa disse:


> A evolução de meteorologia na Euronews
> 
> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> ...



Belo apanhado 
lembro-me bem dos três últimos


----------



## Z13 (12 Mai 2011 às 23:55)

Lembrei-me de partilhar aqui a apresentação da meteorologia na TVE...

O "filme" é do dia de hoje, 12 de Maio e aconselho a ver!

É a vantagem de morar perto da fronteira!!!

"Qualquer semelhança com a RTP é pura coincidência"

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...s-medias-altas-mayor-parte-peninsula/1099029/


----------



## Chingula (12 Set 2011 às 23:14)

Não sei se temporariamente...mas na Sexta-feira passada e hoje Segunda-feira dia 12 de Setembro, não foi apresentada por Meteorologistas a informação meteorológica habitual, na RTP1...serão projecções para a contenção de despesas?


----------



## Rainy (13 Set 2011 às 13:28)

E hoje nao houve outravez emissão do tempo por meteorologistas!
Será que acabaram com isso devido á crise!?


----------



## zejorge (15 Set 2011 às 15:16)

Será que tudo isto tem a ver com a crise ?? - Não quero acreditar que isso possa ser a razão para esta alteração, porque se assim for, é simplesmente caricato........


----------



## zejorge (15 Set 2011 às 15:39)

Boa tarde

Acabei de enviar um mail à RTP, manifestando o meu desagravo pela situação e solicitando ao Conselho de Opinião esclarecimentos.

Talvez se entrassem umas dezenas ou mesmo centenas de mails na RTP sobre este assunto, se conseguisse repor uma informação de interesse público.

Cumpts


----------



## zejorge (15 Set 2011 às 16:33)

Olá

Já recebi resposta da RTP, ela aqui vai


Exmo. Sr. José Vieira,

Fazemos referência à sua mensagem enviada através do site RTP (quinta-feira, 15 de Setembro de 2011 15:34).



Na sequência da sua questão, informamos que a RTP interrompeu a transmissão dos blocos meteorológicos fornecidos pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia, devido a obras de reparação e melhoramento dos estúdios de transmissão.

A partir do próximo dia 19-09-2011, a emissão voltará a ser transmitida normalmente.


----------



## Microburst (16 Set 2011 às 21:07)

Ah, vá lá, ainda bem. Mais um que julgava que a austeridade (também) havia levado a presença necessária, se bem que breve, dos meteorologistas do espaço de informação matinal e vespertino da RTP1.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Set 2011 às 16:41)

Não se alterou absolutamente nada... Apenas a música de fundo...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Set 2011 às 16:58)

afinal a meteorologista ainda não foi hoje


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Set 2011 às 17:00)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> afinal a meteorologista ainda não foi hoje



Foi pois!  Meteorologista Teresa Abrantes, vê no sitio do IM.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Set 2011 às 17:29)

mas nao foi as 7h15 como costuma-
e afinal não mudou nada, continua o mesmo cenário antiquado, vejam o el tiempo espanhol , aquilo sim é um tempo moderno


----------



## vitamos (19 Set 2011 às 17:50)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas nao foi as 7h15 como costuma-
> e afinal não mudou nada, continua o mesmo cenário antiquado, vejam o el tiempo espanhol , aquilo sim é um tempo moderno



Não se fazem omeletes sem ovos... Não é possível fazer mais com as condições disponibilizadas, no fundo aquela tela e as aplicações possíveis para colocar na mesma. E com os cortes existentes duvido que nos próximos tempos haja possibilidade de algo diferente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Set 2011 às 18:20)

vitamos disse:


> Não se fazem omeletes sem ovos... Não é possível fazer mais com as condições disponibilizadas, no fundo aquela tela e as aplicações possíveis para colocar na mesma. E com os cortes existentes duvido que nos próximos tempos haja possibilidade de algo diferente.



Aquela tela está muito sub-aproveitada...

Para quem tem TDT espanhola vê que com o mesmo é possível bem mais...

*Cuatro:*


----------



## vitamos (19 Set 2011 às 18:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Aquela tela está muito sub-aproveitada...
> 
> Para quem tem TDT espanhola vê que com o mesmo é possível bem mais...
> 
> *Cuatro:*



Flaviense21: Eu entendo-te e dou-te razão  MAs a questão não está só na tela: Não só o tempo disponível é problema. Numa palestra a que assisti há uns tempos foi explicado algumas limitações nos formatos que o próprio IM podia apresentar nestes espaços, apesar da vontade existente. Agora idealmente claro que era desejável haver mais informação disponibilizada nestes espaços. Como disse não sei se será possível contudo nos tempos próximos.


----------



## ciclonico (7 Out 2011 às 23:02)

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...re-6-8-grados-mitad-norte-peninsular/1218224/


Informação do tempo apresentado hoje na TVE1. Assim sim.


----------



## ciclonico (7 Out 2011 às 23:26)

E aqui "La Méteo" na TV francesa TF1

http://meteo.tf1.fr/meteo-france

Bem mais curta e menos pormenorizada que na TVE1 mas bem mais perceptível que na nossa RTP.

Deixam passar a publicidade inicial


----------



## ciclonico (8 Out 2011 às 00:19)

E aqui "Il Meteo" dos nossos amigos transalpinos

http://www.ilmeteo.it/meteo-video/oggi


----------



## ciclonico (8 Out 2011 às 00:41)

Um exemplo do que já se fazia na RAI UNO em 1991.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoAfl4K5J-g&feature=related"]Che tempo fa - 28 settembre 1991      - YouTube[/ame]

Não se limitavam a descrever o tempo... explicavam-no.


----------



## ciclonico (8 Out 2011 às 03:09)

Para terminar, a informação meteorológica na televisão pública Holandesa para este 8/10/2011

http://nos.nl/video/292663-binnenlands-weerbericht-7-oktober-2011.html


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Out 2011 às 11:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Aquela tela está muito sub-aproveitada...
> 
> Para quem tem TDT espanhola vê que com o mesmo é possível bem mais...
> 
> ...



Assim vale a pena ver as previsões, mesmo que raramente acertassem nas previsões, a meteorologia portuguesa subiria uns pontitos


----------



## trovoadas (9 Out 2011 às 11:41)

Ainda somos muito atrasados em algumas coisas ou não damos valor...parece-me que há uns anos tinhamos melhor serviço meteorológico em Portugal mas como isso é secante...mais vale nem falar muito sobre o assunto.
Curioso é que todos os anos somos apanhados de surpresa com fenómenos meteorológicos em que fica tudo a apanhar do ar e depois lá está é a natureza...foi Deus que quis...
Hoje em dia, em que o pessoal diz-se informado sobre tudo não seria de valor saber que nas próximas horas há o risco de apanhar um nevão em tal sítio ou um tornado ou inundações.

A meteorologia do "zé povinho" ainda é..."ah está a chover nos Açores então dentro de 1 a 2 dias vai chover no continente" o que é de todo errado!
Numa época do conhecimento e da evolução ainda se vive na ignorância meteorológica em Portugal.


----------



## amando96 (9 Out 2011 às 15:08)

Não é só a meteorologia que é ignorada... 
Em muitos aspectos estamos como o Reino Unido estava nos anos 70.


----------



## ciclonico (10 Out 2011 às 21:42)

Previsão meteorológica na TV pública sueca SVT: 32s
É curto, mas dentro do site da própria TV têm muitos mais mapas pormenorizados:

http://svtplay.se/t/103757/vader


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2011 às 21:53)

Mas tá tudo a ter uma apoplexia ? Num país onde só faz sol, onde só há serviços e onde a agricultura foi quase erradicada, onde no inverno escapa tudo pro Brasil e Algarve a pensar que vêem aí ursos polares, onde as pessoas só se queixam da falta de calor e não da falta de frio, no país mais quente (ou num dos) da Europa que mais parece África, onde a ciência está rogada pra 259º plano onde quase nada se passa. De que vale ter um boletim meteorológico elaborado ?

Deixem lá os estrangeiros (europeus), isto aqui é assim, e já muito faz o IM com o dinheiro que recebe.


----------



## ciclonico (10 Out 2011 às 22:11)

Os sites apresentados são apenas para "cultura geral"


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Out 2011 às 22:31)

Boas,
Isto nos dias que estamos, os olhos tambem comem e se há muito desinteresse pela meteorologia, aliás pouco interesse que nos leva a cativar, isto claro relativamente à sua apresentação, diz tudo se o/a apresentador/a é ou não de "boas aparências"
Vemos isso nos nossos apresentadores de noticiários, mais se nota naquele programa em que o conteudo em si do programa pouco interessa, nem o interesse daquilo, no entanto, tem muita audição/visão porque tem "boas manequins" (acho que preço certo) e não é preciso serem funcionarias publicas para apresentarem o programa, basta mexerem no produto


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2011 às 18:14)

O Google publicou o "Zeitgeist 2011", a retrospectiva do ano em pesquisas no motor de busca mais popular da Net.






Fonte: http://www.googlezeitgeist.com/pt-PT


E mais uma vez a Meteorologia ficou no top das pesquisas do Google. É um tipo de métrica muito mais eficaz que os habituais métodos de medição ou estudo de audiências por amostra usados em Portugal. Neste caso falamos de biliões de pesquisas num ano.

Com este tipo de dados continua a ser um mistério o desinteresse que as TV's nacionais dedicam à Meteorologia em Portugal.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2011 às 19:45)

Pessoalmente acho importante haver informação do tempo na tv por parte do IM, no entanto a informaçao dada no site é a que vejo mais por motivos de horario


----------



## David sf (31 Jan 2012 às 21:18)

Acabei de ver o tempo na TVE. Durou 14 minutos! Mostraram fotos de nuvens, de paisagens geladas, falaram da onda de frio, mostraram o mapa das temperaturas a 850 hpa na Europa desde hoje até sábado, um espaço informativo fantástico.


----------



## Paulo H (31 Jan 2012 às 21:28)

David sf disse:


> Acabei de ver o tempo na TVE. Durou 14 minutos! Mostraram fotos de nuvens, de paisagens geladas, falaram da onda de frio, mostraram o mapa das temperaturas a 850 hpa na Europa desde hoje até sábado, um espaço informativo fantástico.



Também vi, noutros canais: turquia cheia de neve e ao nível do mar; bósnia com zonas de 3m de neve!

Depois vem a previsão para Portugal, com dados de ontem para hoje, ou quando muito com as previsões do IM das 7h da manhã!
É uma tristeza ver as pessoas super emocionadas com a descida de 6 ou 7C que vem aí, quando aquilo que vem é apenas um episódio frio perfeitamente normal para um inverno cá!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jan 2012 às 23:34)

sempre que posso vejo o tempo na TVE , já há muitos anos


----------



## ruka (20 Fev 2012 às 21:36)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> sempre que posso vejo o tempo na TVE , já há muitos anos



a TVE tem um "El Tiempo" simplesmente fantástico


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2012 às 16:13)

Portugal um país de sol e calor 365/366 dias por ano, não precisa de Meteorologia assim tão avançada
Além do mais somos um país cujo sector dominante são serviços e onde grande parte da população valoriza o chamado emprego que é atrás de uma secretária e com ambiente controlado, logo fazer sol ou chover, calor ou frio tanto faz...bom apenas interessa no mês de Agosto e por causa do transito na grande Lisboa e grande Porto


----------



## sielwolf (6 Jul 2012 às 17:24)

INFORMAÇÃO METEOROLÓGICA NA RTP INCLUI BOLETIM DAS ENERGIAS RENOVÁVEIS

A partir da próxima segunda-feira, 9 de Julho, em resultado de uma colaboração entre o Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P. (IM), a Associação Portuguesa de Energias Renováveis (APREN) e a RTP, começará a ser disponibilizado semanalmente no espaço meteorológico do programa “Bom dia Portugal” da RTP o Boletim das Energias Renováveis.

Também presente na Bélgica, França, Itália e Eslovénia, o Boletim das Energias Renováveis dá informação sobre fontes de energia renováveis, através de indicadores visuais interativos e procura estabelecer a ligação entre a meteorologia, as fontes de energia e o consumo, alertando para a importância da utilização destas fontes de energia.

página do projeto : http://energizair.apren.pt/node/1


----------



## Microburst (20 Mar 2014 às 16:49)

Amigos, a irmã da minha companheira é jornalista na RTP e ontem, durante uma conversa a propósito do tempo, adiantou-me que o que corre dentro da estação de televisão pública é que os espaços de meteorologia inseridos no programa matinal "Bom Dia Portugal" e vespertino "Portugal em Directo" vão desaparecer, deixando os telespectadores sem qualquer previsão meteorológica televisiva. 

Segundo o que consta em causa estará o contrato que liga a RTP ao IPMA, que ao que tudo indica não será renovado pelo canal público, pelo que Terça-feira dia 25 será muito provavelmente a última vez que teremos uma espécie de boletim meteorológico na TV durante os tempos mais próximos. Mais uma vez o apregoado são os gastos e o suposto "pouco interesse" dos espectadores. Alguém estava ao corrente disto?


----------



## Aurélio (20 Mar 2014 às 17:02)

Acho muito bem que não seja renovado....

Penso que é muito mais util eu pagar quase 5 euros por mês de audiovisual para eles darem Portugal em Festa, Portugal no Coração e novelas brasileiras de 3ª categoria. Aliás esta última é que tem especial interesse


----------



## Thomar (20 Mar 2014 às 17:17)

Microburst disse:


> Amigos, a irmã da minha companheira é jornalista na RTP e ontem, durante uma conversa a propósito do tempo, adiantou-me que o que corre dentro da estação de televisão pública é que os espaços de meteorologia inseridos no programa matinal "Bom Dia Portugal" e vespertino "Portugal em Directo" vão desaparecer, deixando os telespectadores sem qualquer previsão meteorológica televisiva.
> 
> Segundo o que consta em causa estará o contrato que liga a RTP ao IPMA, que ao que tudo indica não será renovado pelo canal público, pelo que Terça-feira dia 25 será muito provavelmente a última vez que teremos uma espécie de boletim meteorológico na TV durante os tempos mais próximos. Mais uma vez o apregoado são os gastos e o suposto "pouco interesse" dos espectadores. Alguém estava ao corrente disto?



Infelizmente mais uma triste notícia a juntar a tantas outras. 

Depois da excelente entrevista* ao meteorologista Luis H. Serrano, 
onde até ele fala na necessidade de mudança gráfica dos boletins 
(e eu acrescentaria  até de formato, aproximando-se do que se faz nas TV's espanholas) 
agora esta notícia é uma autêntica machada na informação meteorológica em portugal para as massas?!... 
Que desilusão para não dizer outra coisa!...  

*





AndréFrade disse:


> Entrevista ao meteorologista Luís Henrique Serrano já disponível.
> 
> http://meteomontijo.webnode.com/entrevista-a-meteorologista/


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Mar 2014 às 17:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho muito bem que não seja renovado....
> 
> Penso que é muito mais util eu pagar quase 5 euros por mês de audiovisual para eles darem Portugal em Festa, Portugal no Coração e novelas brasileiras de 3ª categoria. Aliás esta última é que tem especial interesse



Deveria era haver um canal por Cabo só de meteorologia bem como de assuntos relacionados com os temas debatidos aqui no fórum, até poderia haver debates género Trio de Ataque ou Dia Seguinte de um Lado Eu do outro o Aurélio ! 
Mas a falar bem a sério um canal de meteorologia não seria nada despropositado e teria receitas alias este fórum é um bom exemplo disso mesmo, os participantes e as visualizações que tem. Eu se tivesse muito dinheiro sei o que faria e relacionado com esta área iria arrasar o mercado numa determinada área, caso para dizer só dão "nozes a quem não tem dentes".


----------



## Aurélio (20 Mar 2014 às 17:30)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Deveria era haver um canal por Cabo só de meteorologia bem como de assuntos relacionados com os temas debatidos aqui no fórum, até poderia haver debates género Trio de Ataque ou Dia Seguinte de um Lado Eu do outro o Aurélio !
> Mas a falar bem a sério um canal de meteorologia não seria nada despropositado e teria receitas alias este fórum é um bom exemplo disso mesmo, os participantes e as visualizações que tem. Eu se tivesse muito dinheiro sei o que faria e relacionado com esta área iria arrasar o mercado numa determinada área, caso para dizer só dão "nozes a quem não tem dentes".



Desculpa lá mas falando a sério, existem tantos canais sem qualquer interesse na TV Cabo, já nem sei quantos canais são e nem as mais variadas áreas e porque não um canal de Meteorologia. Tenho a certeza que teria bem mais audiência do que a maior dos canais existentes .....
Eu por acaso sei exactamente o formato que o canal podia ter e diferentes áreas.
- Noticias;
- Caçadores de Tempestades;
- Meteo Report;
- Acompanhamento Especial Mau Tempo;
- Ski Report;
- Mar e Pescas;
- Etc ...


----------



## PortugalWeather (20 Mar 2014 às 17:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpa lá mas falando a sério, existem tantos canais sem qualquer interesse na TV Cabo, já nem sei quantos canais são e nem as mais variadas áreas e porque não um canal de Meteorologia. Tenho a certeza que teria bem mais audiência do que a maior dos canais existentes .....
> Eu por acaso sei exactamente o formato que o canal podia ter e diferentes áreas.
> - Noticias;
> - Caçadores de Tempestades;
> ...



Podes crer Aurelio imagina todos os temas que são aqui debatidos no fórum:
Seguimentos de Incêndios;
Biodiversidade;
Especies raras;
Acompanhamento meteorológico;
Records meteorológicos onde se poderiam fazer concursos, fóruns, debates;
Epah um Mundo por explorar e com conteúdos que iria ter publico e não apenas um publico restrito. 

Como te disse só dão "nozes a quem não tem dentes" cá para mim amanha vou registar a ideia


----------



## joselamego (20 Mar 2014 às 19:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Desculpa lá mas falando a sério, existem tantos canais sem qualquer interesse na TV Cabo, já nem sei quantos canais são e nem as mais variadas áreas e porque não um canal de Meteorologia. Tenho a certeza que teria bem mais audiência do que a maior dos canais existentes .....
> Eu por acaso sei exactamente o formato que o canal podia ter e diferentes áreas.
> - Noticias;
> - Caçadores de Tempestades;
> ...






Excelente ideia
Isso é que era
eu todos os dias acompanhava.....
Quem sabe esta ideia não ganhe pernas?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Mar 2014 às 19:41)

O Meteo Alentejo está em conversações com um conceituado meteorologista com o objectivo de esse meteorologista fazer a previsão do tempo para o canal Meteo Alentejo de forma semelhante ao que é feito na RTP, quando tiver mais informações digo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2014 às 20:37)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O Meteo Alentejo está em conversações com um conceituado meteorologista com o objectivo de esse meteorologista fazer a previsão do tempo para o canal Meteo Alentejo de forma semelhante ao que é feito na RTP, quando tiver mais informações digo



Mas esse canal seria limitado aos clientes MEO certo?


----------



## Microburst (20 Mar 2014 às 20:45)

Vamos ver se tal se confirma, por mim e acho que por todos não o seria de certeza. Por muito genérico e curto que seja o boletim meteorológico emitido de manhã e ao fim da tarde na RTP1, ainda é qualquer coisa e a anos-luz da insípida animação por computador mostrada durante os espaços de informação dos diversos canais. 

É sabido que a RTP tem à sua disposição há algum tempo software que permitiria transformar os boletins meteorológicos em algo em tudo semelhante aos emitidos aqui na vizinha Espanha e que nós por aqui tanto falamos quando precisamos de dados mais precisos, software esse inclusivamente mais avançado do que aquele que o IPMA possui de momento, mas que o interesse em implementá-lo tem sido pequeno senão mesmo nulo. A confirmar-se o fim, temporário ou definitivo, do boletim meteorológico na RTP1, é uma perda tanto para nós, mais informados sobre meteorologia e com acesso mais fácil a meios de previsão e acompanhamento, como principalmente para as populações que vivem em lugares remotos do interior e que o acompanham, quando conseguem, pela TDT. 

Caso os rumores que circulam na estação pública correspondam à verdade, porque é que o IPMA não pode no seu site passar a dar um boletim meteorológico mais completo, mais abrangente como era antigamente, e assim ao menos não se perdia de todo esse que é um verdadeiro serviço público? É verdade, nem todos possuem acesso à internet, mas na minha opinião seria uma hipótese a ter em conta. Até porque, e de acordo com o que me contou também há uns meses o meteorologista Luís Serrano (já agora MeteoMontijo excelente entrevista ), pela vontade dos profissionais do IPMA haveria um espaço diário dedicado ao tempo, mais completo e explicativo, e que não resumisse o dia a "uma nuvem indicando céu pouco nublado quando à tarde existisse a forte possibilidade de caírem aguaceiros", por exemplo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Mar 2014 às 21:34)

sim Duarte a avançar será exclusivo para clientes MEO...


----------



## Skizzo (21 Mar 2014 às 19:21)

As previsões na RTVE deixam as previsões nos canais tuga a milhas, uma vergonha.


----------



## blade (21 Mar 2014 às 19:38)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O Meteo Alentejo está em conversações com um conceituado meteorologista com o objectivo de esse meteorologista fazer a previsão do tempo para o canal Meteo Alentejo de forma semelhante ao que é feito na RTP, quando tiver mais informações digo



 Eu já estive a visualizar esse kanal e é actualizado poucas vezes e só teve até agora previsões para o distrito de beja e da última vez só estava lá uma festa


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Mar 2014 às 19:50)

Mas se a parceria entre o Meteo Alentejo e o meteorologista avançar terá previsões actualizadas como na RTP


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Mar 2014 às 11:21)

Parece já quase certo que a meteorologia na RTP vai acabar....


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2014 às 16:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho muito bem que não seja renovado....
> 
> Penso que é muito mais util eu pagar quase 5 euros por mês de audiovisual para eles darem Portugal em Festa, Portugal no Coração e novelas brasileiras de 3ª categoria. Aliás esta última é que tem especial interesse



Tás a gozar mas até tens razão..muito pouca gente liga á meteorologia...

Eu sinceramente acho que não havendo condições para pagar os contratos com o IPMA, mais vale deixarem os boletins diários e concentrarem-se apenas nos eventos mais extremos que mereçam um acompanhamento mais rigoroso.

Assim em vez de gastarem dinheiro com previsões que são umas 70% das vezes de bom tempo, concentravam-se com deve ser nos 30% de dias em que  merece a pena fazer um acompanhamento verdadeiramente rigoroso.

Quanto á questão da didática, é claro que um programa como o El Tiempo da RTVE é muito interessante...mas não sei até que ponto as pessoas teem pachorra para ver aquilo quando acordam e só querem saber se chove ou faz sol...não sei se funciona num pais como o nosso onde as pessoas são demasiado desinteressadas e stressadas..


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2014 às 13:43)

Aquele espaço da bonecada meteorológica até durou tempo demais, apesar de ter melhorado com o tempo estava no horário errado, devendo ser um espaço independente dos telejornais, de qualquer das formas é ridículo o seu fim, uma vez mais são as implicâncias dentro do próprio estado, dois serviços públicos em conflito quando o dinheiro vem todo do mesmo sitio. Pouca gente notará o seu fim, a mim não me fará diferença, não pelo facto de saber as previsões mas de estar no horário errado e com as pessoas erradas que não captam a atenção do público, mas a culpa não é delas a RTP poderia dar-lhes um espaço próprio muito mais simples e com pessoas mais jovens mas isso nunca acontecerá.

Mas tenho uma sugestão, se no inicio e fim de cada previsão fizerem publicidade a um 760 XXX XXX o espaço irá manter-se, porque agora o que está a dar é isso, que ocupa 65% do tempo dos programas até mesmo na RTP que é um canal publico, enfim, estamos entregues aos bichos, havia mais divulgação cientifica em 1970 em Portugal do que há hoje.


----------



## Thomar (27 Mar 2014 às 09:23)

Infelizmente sempre era verdade. 
Acabou de dar o último programa de meteorologia apresentado por um meteorologista, no programa bom dia RTP. 
A meteorologista despediu-se dos telespectadores.


----------



## Microburst (27 Mar 2014 às 11:48)

A meteorologista Ilda Novo despediu-se visivelmente emocionada esta manhã, estive a rever agora mesmo no site da RTP, e infelizmente os rumores tinham fundamento. Agora como é que as pessoas mais idosas e menos esclarecidas terão acesso às previsões meteorológicas?


----------



## actioman (27 Mar 2014 às 11:49)

É realmente uma tristeza este nosso Portugal, com esta "bandalheira" instalada um pouco por todos os lados, mas isto é comer e calar!
O _Portuga_ de uma forma geral é bom para reclamar e fazer "revoluções" nas redes socias, fóruns, blogs e afins, mas no mundo tridimensional e real é o deixa andar. O resultado está à vista... E agora mais isto! 

Em Espanha dá gosto seguir a meteorologia, até podiam ter previsões completamente desacertadas que a forma como são transmitidos os espaço meteorológicos é de outro mundo. Com explicações ao alcance de qualquer pessoa que nada saiba sobre meteorologia até as imagens dos telespectadores são tomadas em conta e têm o seu destaque e encaixe nas explicações!

Voltámos então ao mesmo, pivots a dizerem barbaridades para Porto, Lisboa e Faro. E pouco mais, isto tudo nuns escassos 15 segundos pois a meteorologia é uma "chatice" que pouco ou nada interessa! Aos meios de comunicação portugueses a meteorologia só tem interesse quando destrói, mata ou desgraça a vida de alguém algures.

Vão aparecendo excepções à regra, como o interesse revelado no inicio deste 2014, mas eu não me deixei iludir, pois ainda falta muito, tanto para ser uma ciência de interesse geral. Um dos motivos é certamente o clima ameno que o nosso pequeno país à beira mar plantado tem.

*Ai MeteoPT és melhor que um oásis no mais profundo dos desertos meteorológicos! *







Abraço!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2014 às 11:58)

Bom eu quero mais uma novela brasileira de 5ª categoria, e mais uns Portugal em Festa se faz favor !

Sim mais um, que ainda existem poucos programas desse é género !


----------



## Agreste (27 Mar 2014 às 12:50)

stormy disse:


> Quanto á questão da didática, é claro que um programa como o El Tiempo da RTVE é muito interessante...mas não sei até que ponto as pessoas teem pachorra para ver aquilo quando acordam e só querem saber se chove ou faz sol...não sei se funciona num pais como o nosso onde as pessoas são demasiado desinteressadas e stressadas..



Se não existir, ninguém poderá conhecer e interessar-se. Irónico pra quem aprovou o TV Rural como o regresso à agricultura mas depois têm necessidade de nomear um coordenador para o banco de terras.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2014 às 13:31)

Thomar disse:


> Infelizmente sempre era verdade.
> Acabou de dar o último programa de meteorologia apresentado por um meteorologista, no programa bom dia RTP.
> A meteorologista despediu-se dos telespectadores.



Eu não sei, se será o último, mas foi o último apresentado pela meteorologista Ilda Novo no programa Bom Dia Portugal, o mais provável é ser transmitido o último boletim meteorológico amanhã no programa Portugal em Directo.

Os órgãos de comunicação social interessam-se por coisas que causem estragos, tragédias, é claro que ninguém gosta de ver o lado mau da meteorologia, mas é isso que dá audiências às televisões. Mas alguns esquecem-se se a meteorologia fosse uma coisa monótona nem este fórum existia, nem eu tinha blog e nem havia tantas estações meteorológicas amadoras por esse país fora. Comparem este fórum quando o tempo é monótono e quando existem tempestades que causem estragos, tornados que partem tudo, em termos de visitas é um verdadeiro boom e é essa força da natureza que todos nós adoramos e enlouquecemos. Para mim, é isto a meteorologia, posso ser doido mas adoro umas valentes chuvadas quando caem 40/50 mm numa hora.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2014 às 13:40)

actioman disse:


> Voltámos então ao mesmo, pivots a dizerem barbaridades para Porto, Lisboa e Faro. E pouco mais, isto tudo nuns escassos 15 segundos pois a meteorologia é uma "chatice" que pouco ou nada interessa! Aos meios de comunicação portugueses a meteorologia só tem interesse quando destrói, mata ou desgraça a vida de alguém algures.



Nunca entendi ou entendo porque raio não se vai pedir explicações ás entidades oficias nas situações de mau tempo mas sim os jornalistas é que tentam encontrar explicações, mesmo dentro da própria RTP porque raio não eram os meteorologistas a explicar os alertas e mesmo os estragos, por vezes havia duas noticias do mesmo, eles davam uma explicação e os jornalistas inventavam outra. 

Eu como contribuinte que pago a RTP em várias situações e pago para que o IPMA exista gostava que se transmitisse a meteorologia na TV em vez de ter que ter um serviço pago (internet) para que possa aceder a tais informações de forma mais completa e concisa.   

De qualquer das formas, isto não é falta de vontade mas sim falta de um clima mais agressivo qb e de uma mentalidade mais proactiva cientificamente, qualquer pessoa que consulte a programação da RTP da década de 60/70 entende o que eu estou a dizer.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Mar 2014 às 11:43)

Estamos muito atrás mesmo, daquilo que se faz lá por fora!

Olhem este belo exemplo... muito à frente, com previsão em 3D no chão! Ainda tenho que tentar ver um video destas previsões...


----------



## james (28 Mar 2014 às 11:57)

ecobcg disse:


> Estamos muito atrás mesmo, daquilo que se faz lá por fora!
> 
> Olhem este belo exemplo... muito à frente, com previsão em 3D no chão! Ainda tenho que tentar ver um video destas previsões...



Mas isso é em países que querem que as pessoas sejam cultas , por cá  querem que as pessoas sejam burras .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Mar 2014 às 23:46)

Lamentável! Mas a verdade é que "aquilo" sempre foi um serviço fraco para não dizer mediocre! O IPMA também tem culpa, pois não souberam marcar posição forte em todo o processo de regresso da meteo à TV, não souberam diferenciar-se... desculpem lá... aquilo até eu fazia... quando assim é... torna-se descartável... de facto uma coisa parecida também um jornalista faz... se fosse um bom espaço, rico didático, interativo... onde o meteorologista pudesse de facto ser meteorologista e não apenas o "debitador cronometrado" que eram na RTP, não terminariam com o espaço... alguem está a ver a RTVE retirar o Albert B. ou a Monica L. para lá por um jornalista? O nível é outro.. jamais um jornalista substituiria um meteorologista porque simplesmente existe noção da importancia deste tema. 
Enfim... RTP e IPMA muito mal na fotografia. Da minha parte não deixam saudades porque simplesmente este regresso foi uma desilusão.


----------



## jotackosta (30 Mar 2014 às 21:45)

Passámos a horário de verão, já não pode estar a chover, que catástrofe!! Assim estão os nossos média. Já queriam temperaturas acima dos 30ºC se calhar...só porque o horário, repito, HORÁRIO é de verão.


----------



## james (31 Mar 2014 às 11:42)

jotackosta disse:


> Passámos a horário de verão, já não pode estar a chover, que catástrofe!! Assim estão os nossos média. Já queriam temperaturas acima dos 30ºC se calhar...só porque o horário, repito, HORÁRIO é de verão.



 E ainda acrescento mais , quando começou a primavera , os media começaram logo a dizer que estava a chegar o sol e o calor . . .

Falta realmente ao nosso povo uma educação na meteorologia , qualquer pessoa que perceba mínimamente de meteorologia sabe que na primavera , em especial em abril , ainda chove bem .


----------



## Serrano (31 Mar 2014 às 12:04)

E até neva na Serra da Estrela, como é que é possível nesta altura do ano? É mesmo um fenómeno do outro mundo, eheheh...

É pena a RTP deixar de ter o espaço de meteorologia, que sempre era melhor do que aqueles mapas de símbolos que passam rapidamente.


----------



## blade (18 Abr 2014 às 19:21)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O Meteo Alentejo está em conversações com um conceituado meteorologista com o objectivo de esse meteorologista fazer a previsão do tempo para o canal Meteo Alentejo de forma semelhante ao que é feito na RTP, quando tiver mais informações digo



 Já lá fui ver e continua sem nada de previsões, sempre há acordo com esse meteorologista?


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2014 às 20:58)

Uma coisa é certa a meteorologia não acabou na RTP. Nunca tinha lido nada que desse conta do cancelamento da meteorologia na RTP, só aqui no fórum. A única coisa que passou-se foi a despedida da meteorologista Ilda Novo desse espaço e nada mais.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Abr 2014 às 00:12)

Acordo há, estamos é a tentar reunir os meios necessários para avançar com as previsões!


----------



## Microburst (22 Abr 2014 às 20:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Uma coisa é certa a meteorologia não acabou na RTP. Nunca tinha lido nada que desse conta do cancelamento da meteorologia na RTP, só aqui no fórum. A única coisa que passou-se foi a despedida da meteorologista Ilda Novo desse espaço e nada mais.



Caro colega, fui eu quem adiantou isso aqui no fórum, não tenho problema nenhum em confirmá-lo. Só tenho pena de não ter esperado um pouco mais para o revelar, mas na altura estava mais indignado com esse suposto fim do boletim meteorológico na RTP do que propriamente a querer dar um furo. No entanto aprende-se é com os erros e tal não voltará a acontecer. Aliás, e que me perdoe a equipa que gere o fórum, mas por vezes há por aqui tal azedume e quezílias que uma pessoa fica sem vontade de escrever ou participar no que quer que seja.

Pelo que a minha cunhada me referiu, de facto isso estará para acontecer dado o processo de reestruturação a que está a ser sujeito o canal público de televisão, e continuará a não haver intenção por parte da administração da RTP de prolongar o contrato com o IPMA. No entanto tudo dá voltas e pode ser que haja um pouco de bom senso na questão, não para quem é mais esclarecido e tem acesso a outros meios de previsão meteorológica, mas para a população sobretudo do interior que ficará prejudicada com o possível fim deste serviço público. 

As minhas desculpas aos moderadores pelo sucedido, não tornará a acontecer.


----------



## Microburst (30 Abr 2014 às 11:40)

Os meus parabéns, e a minha vénia, à experiente meteorologista Teresa Abrantes que esta manhã não teve papas na língua ao se despedir de todos no programa matinal "Bom Dia Portugal". Antes que a jornalista Carla Trafaria a abreviasse, disse aquilo que era necessário ser dito quanto ao fim do boletim meteorológico na televisão portuguesa. Muito bem.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Abr 2014 às 11:56)

Microburst disse:


> Os meus parabéns, e a minha vénia, à experiente meteorologista Teresa Abrantes que esta manhã não teve papas na língua ao se despedir de todos no programa matinal "Bom Dia Portugal". Antes que a jornalista Carla Trafaria a abreviasse, disse aquilo que era necessário ser dito quanto ao fim do boletim meteorológico na televisão portuguesa. Muito bem.



O que é que ela disse, já agora?


----------



## vitamos (30 Abr 2014 às 12:02)

De facto Teresa Abrantes disse tudo o que devia ser dito neste triste momento. Nada a acrescentar às suas palavras. 

Isto levaria à habitual discussão do que deve ser um serviço público de televisão... já nem vale a pena, eu deixei de acreditar nesse conceito em Portugal.

É de facto um dia triste para a meteorologia nacional. Mas não é o fim. Quer da nossa parte, "vulgos meteorologistas amadores" quer da parte dos profissionais do IPMA há o interesse em divulgar, informar, crescer, partilhar e adquirir conhecimento... E isso diria, é o mais importante 

PS: Link para o último bloco no Bom Dia Portugal - http://www.rtp.pt/play/p80/meteorologia


----------



## Microburst (30 Abr 2014 às 19:32)

E ainda há poucos instantes no "Portugal em Directo" a meteorologista Teresa Abrantes voltou a despedir-se dos telespectadores e a repetir tudo aquilo que tinha dito esta manhã.


----------



## Chingula (30 Abr 2014 às 19:42)

Dia triste para quem realmente sente a Meteorologia, o programa na RTP podia ser melhor...não se discute, mas era uma informação sustentada por profissionais e de extrema utilidade para sectores como a agricultura, pescas, turismo e cidadãos em geral...pessoalmente não aceito nem acredito na argumentação de economia de meios...são opções que demontram o "terceiro-mundismo" dos nossos decisores. Lamentável!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Abr 2014 às 19:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Lamentável! Mas a verdade é que "aquilo" sempre foi um serviço fraco para não dizer mediocre! O IPMA também tem culpa, pois não souberam marcar posição forte em todo o processo de regresso da meteo à TV, não souberam diferenciar-se... desculpem lá... aquilo até eu fazia... quando assim é... torna-se descartável... de facto uma coisa parecida também um jornalista faz... se fosse um bom espaço, rico didático, interativo... onde o meteorologista pudesse de facto ser meteorologista e não apenas o "debitador cronometrado" que eram na RTP, não terminariam com o espaço... alguem está a ver a RTVE retirar o Albert B. ou a Monica L. para lá por um jornalista? O nível é outro.. jamais um jornalista substituiria um meteorologista porque simplesmente existe noção da importancia deste tema.
> Enfim... RTP e IPMA muito mal na fotografia. Da minha parte não deixam saudades porque simplesmente este regresso foi uma desilusão.



Acabei de ver o último boletim no Portugal em Directo e foi mais ou menos o mesmo do que partilharam do Bom dia...

A minha opinião já aqui a tinha deixado, recuperei-a... Enfim... RIP Boletim Meteo, era fraquinho mas melhor que nada... Enfim!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2014 às 23:11)

*Boletim meteorológico volta à RTP passados 17 anos*

Ana Machado - 05/03/2007

O ponteiro na mão e os quadros de giz, de tom verde, dos primórdios do boletim meteorológico na televisão já lá não estão. Mas o formato de um dos programas mais carismáticos da RTP voltou hoje ao serviço público, com os técnicos do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) a darem conta do estado do tempo, como nos velhos tempos. Há 17 anos que isto não acontecia na RTP.
A última vez que os meteorologistas do IM fizeram um boletim meteorológico na RTP foi há dez anos e não foi na RTP, foi na TVI, lembra a meteorologista Teresa Abrantes, que fez parte dessa equipa e que já tinha acompanhado, na televisão pública, nomes como Anthimio de Azevedo. A técnica abandonou-se então. Vieram as "meninas do tempo", e vieram os pivôs de noticiário que, contrariados, lá falavam do anti-ciclone e das temperaturas. Até que Teresa Abrantes constatou, numa reunião em Bruxelas, que Portugal era o único país da Europa onde não havia um meteorologista de serviço nas estações de televisão.
"Há meses que andávamos a insistir para que o boletim meteorológico com especialistas voltasse a pelo menos um canal", conta a meteorologista. "Nós já fornecíamos os mapas e a previsão, agora voltámos a fornecer os profissionais", explica, recordando as constantes críticas que chegavam ao IM da falta de correcção na previsão do tempo que era feita, nos últimos anos, pela televisão.
Até que o protocolo com o IM acabou por acontecer. E hoje o boletim meteorológico voltou às manhãs da RTP, numa altura em que a estação completa, já amanhã, meio século de vida.
Todas as manhãs, três vezes durante o programa "Bom dia Portugal", e já para a semana também à tarde, cinco meteorologistas, que receberam formação específica para a função, vão aparecer de imagem, cuidada, tarefa a cargo da RTP, para voltarem a falar das temperaturas, do estado do mar, para explicar porque é que chove, está frio, vento ou calor. Como há 17 anos não acontecia.

Fonte: PÚBLICO

*Meteorologistas deixam de nos dizer na televisão se faz sol ou chuva*

30/04/2014

METEOROLOGIA de 30 Abr 2014 

Há sete anos, os meteorologistas regressavam à RTP para nos informarem sobre o estado do tempo após uma ausência de 17 anos. Esta quarta-feira, a informação meteorológica despediu-se de novo da estação pública de televisão, o único canal que ainda tinha este serviço.
O último boletim foi apresentado por Teresa Abrantes às 9h15 no programa Bom dia Portugal. Depois das previsões para hoje, a meteorologista há 35 anos, e também directora do Departamento de Meteorologia e Clima, deixou algumas palavras de despedida depois de anunciar que “chegou o bom tempo”. “Lamento que Portugal volte a ser um dos poucos países da Europa, senão o único país da Europa, que não tem um meteorologista a apresentar a informação meteorológica, pelo menos num dos canais de televisão”, disse.
Em 1990, a RTP suspendia a apresentação do boletim meteorológico para o retomar em Março de 2007. Nessa altura, o Instituto de Meteorologia, agora Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, conseguia que a informação que produzia deixasse de ser disponibilizada só através de mapas e apresentada pelas então chamadas “meninas do tempo” ou pelos pivôs dos telejornais.
Cinco meteorologistas passaram a apresentar as previsões do estado do tempo no âmbito de um protocolo com a RTP, no programa Bom dia Portugal.

Fonte: PÚBLICO


----------



## Microburst (1 Mai 2014 às 20:00)

Está em toda a imprensa, e muita dele fez eco do que o Meteopt escreveu no Facebook. Quanto ao "day after", foi no mínimo ridículo ver ainda há pouco a Dina Aguiar a apresentar o tempo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Mai 2014 às 18:57)

Barracada no Portugal em Directo! 
Metem jornalistas a fazer os mapas, dá nisto!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2014 às 19:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Barracada no Portugal em Directo!
> Metem jornalistas a fazer os mapas, dá nisto!



Setúbal uma mínima de 4ºC.  Boa barracada, assim anima-se o povo, mais nada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Mai 2014 às 19:39)

No "Bom Dia Portugal" de hoje também barraca houve.

Ao todo foram apresentados mapas meteorológicos 5 vezes. Porém, com situações distintas:

Os mapas das 07h43, 08h09 e 08h51 apresentaram a previsão para o dia de ontem. O das 09h38 a previsão para amanhã, sendo que apenas o das 09h13 apresentou a previsão correcta para o dia de hoje!!

Comentários para quê?


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2014 às 19:42)

O triste é que poderá ser esta barracada para sempre. De relembrar que de 1993 a 2007 também estivémos sem mapas apresentados por meteorologistas.


----------



## Thomar (16 Mai 2014 às 20:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No "Bom Dia Portugal" de hoje também barraca houve.
> 
> Ao todo foram apresentados mapas meteorológicos 5 vezes. Porém, com situações distintas:
> 
> ...



Já ontem também ouve "palhaçada"... 
Por exemplo, as temperaturas apresentadas no mapa para ontem eram as previstas para hoje, mas querem pior?!... 
Enquanto apresentavam esse mapa de temperaturas para ontem, passava em rodapé as temperaturas (corretamente) previstas para ontem, exemplo, 
Setúbal ontem 26ºC nos mapas e 32ºC em rodapé, confuso ?, 
bastava ver os mapas da SIC com previsão de céu limpo sem previsão de aguaceiros.
Ai...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2014 às 20:36)

Aliás, não foi só hoje, na semana passada a temperatura máxima andou mal em Beja a semana toda, era sempre 23ºC, enquanto Évora tinha 30ºC.


----------



## Microburst (24 Mai 2014 às 11:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No "Bom Dia Portugal" de hoje também barraca houve.
> 
> Ao todo foram apresentados mapas meteorológicos 5 vezes. Porém, com situações distintas:
> 
> ...



Aliás, e não sei se algum colega do fórum reparou, no programa da RTP1 "Voz do Cidadão" esta situação já foi debatida face às queixas dos telespectadores quanto ao fim do boletim meteorológico apresentado por um meteorologista. Ainda agora, no programa desta semana, se viu o Director de Programas da RTP a justificar o fim da rubrica com os "tempos difíceis", e o "Sr." Provedor do Telespectador, Jaime Fernandes, a afirmar que na sua opinião a actual palhaçada que temos vindo a assistir é afinal adequada e cumpre o que ele acha ser um serviço público de informação. Como dizia a minha avó, contra isso batatas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Jun 2014 às 10:28)

A barracada continua, hoje e mais uma vez no Bom Dia os mapas da previsão de hoje eram os de ontem!

Sem mais comentários.


----------



## vitamos (25 Jun 2014 às 10:34)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A barracada continua, hoje e mais uma vez no Bom Dia os mapas da previsão de hoje eram os de ontem!
> 
> Sem mais comentários.



Reparei também nisso e é de bradar aos céus tendo em conta que:

1 - A significativa do IPMA está sempre visível de manhã.
2 - O teletexto está actualizado em conformidade.

Logo não há justificação para tamanha parvoíce. Se é para isso mais vale omitir definitivamente a previsão meteorológica!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Jun 2014 às 07:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A barracada continua, hoje e mais uma vez no Bom Dia os mapas da previsão de hoje eram os de ontem!
> 
> Sem mais comentários.



E a saga continua... Devem ter gostado tanto da trovoada que querem mais! 

Revoltei-me


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jun 2014 às 16:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E a saga continua... Devem ter gostado tanto da trovoada que querem mais!
> 
> Revoltei-me



E eu a pensar que era impossível superar a mediocridade da SIC!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jun 2014 às 23:37)

Ainda me lembro do tempo em que Chaves aparecia no mapa:


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jul 2014 às 04:17)

Parece que a RTP Açores ainda disponibiliza o boletim meteorológico, contrariamente cá ao continente, enfim... 

http://v2.videos.sapo.pt/w5NJG5wolTZ8qzH0sfZ1


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Ago 2014 às 13:19)

Finalmente os Açores aparecem na meteo da EuroNews!


----------



## WiiSky70 (18 Jan 2015 às 17:21)

Bons velhos tempos !


----------



## jotackosta (18 Jan 2015 às 19:32)

Imagens satélite, mapas de temperatura...já lá vão 20 anos! Na SIC:


----------



## Afgdr (29 Jan 2015 às 00:38)

jotackosta disse:


> Imagens satélite, mapas de temperatura...já lá vão 20 anos! Na SIC:




Não sabia que Santa Maria fazia parte do Grupo Central e que a Terceira pertencia ao Grupo Oriental... 

Mais alguém reparou neste erro?


----------



## WiiSky70 (4 Fev 2015 às 13:45)

http://ensina.rtp.pt/artigo/a-meteorologia-na-rtp/


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2015 às 21:52)

*Meteo Alentejo lança petição pelo regresso dos meteorologista à RTP1.
Assinem e partilhem!*
*http://peticaopublica.com/pview.aspx?pi=PT76032*


----------



## Paula (4 Fev 2015 às 22:11)




----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2015 às 23:29)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> *Meteo Alentejo lança petição pelo regresso dos meteorologista à RTP1.
> Assinem e partilhem!*
> *http://peticaopublica.com/pview.aspx?pi=PT76032*


Peço aos colegas que divulguem nas suas páginas do facebook, e em especial ao colegas que tenham páginas relacionadas com meteorologia


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2015 às 17:26)

Já ultrapassámos as 100 assinaturas.
Assinem e partilhem aqui:
http://peticaopublica.com/pview.aspx?pi=PT76032


----------



## Fernando Costa (8 Fev 2015 às 14:52)

Já assinei


----------



## james (9 Fev 2015 às 17:09)

Já assinei também .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Fev 2015 às 17:38)

É muito importante todos assinarem e partilhem com os vossos familiares e amigos
http://peticaopublica.com/pview.aspx?pi=PT76032


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2015 às 17:04)

> Em abril de 2014, a RTP terminou com os boletins meteorológicos apresentados por especialistas, mas nos Açores, o centro regional da televisão pública mantém este programa diário na sua grelha de emissão.





> Há 11 anos a viver e trabalhar nos Açores, Fernanda Carvalho há quase três anos que é uma das meteorologistas do Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera no arquipélago que apresenta o boletim meteorológico, dando conta das previsões do tempo, do estado do mar e temperaturas nas ilhas.
> 
> “Não sei se é um mito ou não, mas a meteorologia é o programa da RTP que tem mais audiência, inclusivamente, há muitas pessoas que dizem que só mudam para a RTP/Açores quando é para ouvir a meteorologia”, referiu Fernanda Carvalho, confessando que se lembra de em pequena ver a meteorologia na RTP1 apresentada num quadro negro.





> Fruto do mediatismo da televisão, Fernanda Carvalho assume que na rua ou em sítios públicos é chamada por “menina do tempo” e as pessoas metem conversa para saber a previsão do estado do tempo para os próximos dias.





> Segundo disse Fernanda Carvalho, o 'feedback' da experiência televisiva tem sido “muito positivo e gratificante”, apesar de nunca ter sonhado vir a ser apresentadora na televisão.



http://www.acorianooriental.pt/noti...m-meteorologico-apresentado-por-especialistas


----------



## WiiSky70 (25 Mar 2015 às 21:04)

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=814331&tm=8&layout=121&visual=49


----------



## Orion (3 Abr 2015 às 23:17)

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1765/e189294/estacao-de-servico


----------



## WiiSky70 (17 Abr 2015 às 16:01)

Um bocado tarde mas aqui fica a explicação porque a RTP deixou de ter os meteorologistas a apresentar no estúdio

*NOTA : Programa da Voz do Cidadão completo com 2 temas . Meteorologia e as Chamadas de Valor Acrescentado*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2015 às 23:22)

Voz do Cidadão de hoje (25/04/2015).

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1781/e192845/voz-do-cidadao


----------



## WiiSky70 (26 Abr 2015 às 16:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Voz do Cidadão de hoje (25/04/2015).
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1781/e192845/voz-do-cidadao



É tudo uma questão de tempo


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 17:46)

É do estrangeiro mas não vale a pena abrir um tópico para isto:


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2015 às 17:58)

Também nada tem a ver com Portugal mas aproveito a deixa pois também não merece um tópico, dei uma boa gargalhada ao ler isto sobre o Berlusconi.



> Receber mulheres em festas, prometer-lhes trabalho como *apresentadoras de meteorologia* e, em troca, pedir-lhes que cantem “graças a deus pelo Sílvio” enquanto beijam uma estátua, cuidadosamente guardada, de um homem com um pénis avantajado.
> http://observador.pt/2015/08/21/est...-cantorias-berlusconi-as-suas-festas-sexuais/



Moral da história, isto em Portugal sempre foi bastante mau, mas tem havido muito pior por aí


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2015 às 14:56)

Indo buscar mais um assunto lá fora para animar este tópico:


----------



## camrov8 (15 Dez 2015 às 21:03)

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/pais_em_alerta_com_natal_gelado.html
alguém sabe onde estas almas foram tirar isto


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2015 às 21:12)

camrov8 disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/pais_em_alerta_com_natal_gelado.html
> alguém sabe onde estas almas foram tirar isto


A notícia não é deste ano. Há que verificar, sempre, a data do artigo.


----------



## camrov8 (15 Dez 2015 às 21:31)

então porque volta a baila apareceu na TSF tinha boa referencia deles


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2015 às 21:48)

camrov8 disse:


> então porque volta a baila apareceu na TSF tinha boa referencia deles


Só para chamar à atenção


----------



## camrov8 (15 Dez 2015 às 21:53)

até porque este Dezembro parece primavera


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2016 às 23:21)

Para comparar 'cá' com 'lá':


Mas nem tudo é melhor na Nova Zelândia. Não indicam a localização dos raios, as imagens de satélite são de péssima qualidade e o radar deles é ridículo em termos de cores (a disposição do IPMA é muito superior):


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2016 às 14:37)

os tipos da rtp a dizer que sai mais barato assim e que dão igualmente boa informação só mostrando o mapa... o jornalista apenas lê o que o mapa diz (temperaturas e se está sol ou a chover), faz falta como era antigamente...


----------



## WiiSky70 (15 Jan 2016 às 15:42)

Na BBC não terminaram o contrato com o MetOffice (ainda) , e continuam a apresentar a Meteorologia com profissionais no estúdio . (BBC One , BBC News , BBC World News ).


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2016 às 17:38)




----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2016 às 20:21)

*Meteorologia do Povo, ditados e provérbios populares*


De salientar que o video já é do ano passado, mas os provérbios populares são os mesmos, embora, cada vez mais tenham caído no esquecimento do nosso povo.


----------



## WiiSky70 (13 Fev 2016 às 14:10)

*Vejam o último Voz do Cidadão da RTP . Eu sabia que eles tomariam a decisão certa mais tarde ou mais cedo .*


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2016 às 15:14)

WiiSky70 disse:


> *Vejam o último Voz do Cidadão da RTP . Eu sabia que eles tomariam a decisão certa mais tarde ou mais cedo .*



Se puderes dizer de que se trata agradeço, nem todos temos meios para ir ver a Voz do Cidadão. Obrigado


----------



## WiiSky70 (13 Fev 2016 às 15:35)

actioman disse:


> Se puderes dizer de que se trata agradeço, nem todos temos meios para ir ver a Voz do Cidadão. Obrigado



http://www.rtp.pt/play/p2323/voz-do-cidadao


----------



## actioman (13 Fev 2016 às 16:02)

WiiSky70 disse:


> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p2323/voz-do-cidadao



Obrigado pelo link, mas não me devo ter explicado bem. Eu como mais membros certamente, temos net muito limitada, seja em velocidade seja em tráfego. Por isso não é possível visualizar vídeos online. Mas deixa estar para a semana no vejo trabalho.
Obrigado na mesma.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2016 às 17:22)

WiiSky70 disse:


> *Vejam o último Voz do Cidadão da RTP . Eu sabia que eles tomariam a decisão certa mais tarde ou mais cedo .*



Vamos ver se é desta que o tempo volta ser apresentado em condições por um meteorologista, e não por um jornalista.
Aliás esta rubrica da meteorologia nunca devia ter saído, muito menos de um canal público.
Temos de pensar que nem todas as pessoas tem acesso aqui ao nosso fórum, ao acesso á internet, nomeadamente em pessoas mais idosas que não sabem trabalhar com as novas tecnologias.
Eu era visualizador assíduo da rubrica na RTP1, durante muitos anos, via o estado do tempo antes de ir para a escola.
A meteorologista Teresa Abrantes, afinal que não se deve lembrar das sua "leituras" do estado do tempo, agora é muito complicado uma pessoa orientar-se porque algumas localidades aprecem sempre desalinhadas, fora do seu respectivo lugar.
E então na TVI, quase que é preciso um mestrado para se orientar-mos a visualizar o estado do tempo.


----------



## WiiSky70 (26 Fev 2016 às 02:23)

12:38


----------



## WiiSky70 (23 Mar 2016 às 13:28)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Abr 2016 às 09:34)

Ora então muito bom dia!


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2016 às 09:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ora então muito bom dia!




Vergonhoso, não há o mínimo cuidado na apresentação dos dados, mais vale estarem quietos, com que então -7 de mínima para Setúbal ?


----------



## Thomar (4 Abr 2016 às 09:48)

Snifa disse:


> Vergonhoso, não há o mínimo cuidado na apresentação dos dados, mais vale estarquem quietos, com que então -7 de mínima para Setúbal ?


E então os -2ºC Para Porto Santo?


----------



## WiiSky70 (12 Abr 2016 às 14:26)

Preocupante...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2016 às 19:17)

"El tiempo en TVE": La cocina del tiempo


----------



## WiiSky70 (13 Abr 2016 às 21:12)

O melhor sítio para ver boletins meteorológicos e só mesmo na TVE Catalunya (El Temps)


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2016 às 17:39)

"El tiempo en TVE": La cocina del tiempo (reportagem no youtube)

Mikel Vega-Fotografía


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Abr 2016 às 18:32)

*RTP1 15/05/1991*
**
*O Tempo TV2 1994
*

*O Tempo 1998 RTP

Já agora uma homenagem a Santiago Peman e Maldonado que via religiosamente todos os dias na TVGalicia e TVE:

1992

*


----------



## Snifa (2 Dez 2016 às 19:50)

http://brincabrincando.com/programas.aspx?f=99_outros&p=tempo,+o&s=


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2017 às 23:31)

A partir de 2ª feira, vai voltar à RTP, a meteorologia com apresentação dum meteorologia do IPMA.

Serão emitidos 2 boletins diários, um durante a emissão do Bom Dia Portugal e o outro às 17h55 antes do Portugal em Directo.

Fica, aqui a nova imagem de apresentação: 

https://cdn-images.rtp.pt/EPG/imagens/34189_43941_8609.jpg?amp;w=270


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Abr 2017 às 13:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir de 2ª feira, vai voltar à RTP, a meteorologia com apresentação dum meteorologia do IPMA.
> 
> Serão emitidos 2 boletins diários, um durante a emissão do Bom Dia Portugal e o outro às 17h55 antes do Portugal em Directo.
> 
> ...



Boa aldrabice de 1 de Abril!


----------



## Nando Costa (1 Abr 2017 às 14:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa aldrabice de 1 de Abril!



Flaviense não é mentira é mesmo verdade. O boletim meteorológico apresentado por profissionais do ipma vai mesmo regressar a televisão. Aliás ja consta essa informação no guia de programação no site da rtp. Pelos menos aparece um espaço dedicado para o efeito na programação da rtp1 para a próxima quarta-feira, antes do Portugal em direto. Mais do que isso não sei. Mas a concretizar-se é uma excelente notícia. Portugal vai voltar a aparecer no mapa da Europa no que a divulgação de informação meteorológica diz respeito.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2017 às 19:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boa aldrabice de 1 de Abril!



Flaviense21, se fosse aldrabice dizia hoje e não ontem.  

Aqui, fica a ficha do programa:

https://www.rtp.pt/programa/tv/p34189


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Abr 2017 às 10:54)

Só não concordo com a hora... devia ser a seguir ao Telejornal... mas melhor que nada!


----------



## Nando Costa (2 Abr 2017 às 11:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Só não concordo com a hora... devia ser a seguir ao Telejornal... mas melhor que nada!



Concordo. Se por um lado este regresso do boletim meteorológico do ipma é saudado por todos. Por outro, é evidente que foi o ipma que insistiu com a RTP para que se regressasse com o formato a televisão e a prova disso é a rtp parece não querer dar grande importância ao preferir colocar o boletim ao meio da tarde, do que a seguir o telejornal. Mas sim melhor do que nada. Pessoalmente estou muito feliz por este regresso dos meteorologistas à rtp.


----------



## Nando Costa (3 Abr 2017 às 14:54)

Afinal de contas ainda não foi hoje que regressou o boletim meteorológico ao Bom dia Portugal. Acho que so irá estrear na próxima segunda feira. Devem querer reservar esta semana para eventuais ensaios com os meteorologistas. Estava-me a parecer bom de mais este quase subtil regresso dos meteorologistas a rtp. No próprio site do ipma não aparece ainda nenhuma notícia relativo a celebração de novo protocolo com a rtp. So mesmo no site da rtp é possível constatar na área da programação, a estreia do boletim na próxima segunda-feira, dia 10. A ver se o próximo "Voz do Cidadão" aborda esse regresso dos meteorologistas do ipma e se surgem outras notícias oficiais. Mas parece-me iminente esse regresso mais dia menos dia, mais semana, menos semana. Estas coisas levam o seu tempo não chegam num dia para o outro, apesar de que para acabar foram rápidos. Aguardemos desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Kraliv (4 Abr 2017 às 10:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Só não concordo com a hora... *devia ser a seguir ao Telejornal*... mas melhor que nada!




Com a prática comum de as nossas televisões terem telejornais de 1h ou mais horas e que nunca se sabe quando vão terminar? 
NÃO, obrigado!!

Se fosse como na TVE1 em que 1 hora de noticias é mesmo 1h e a Mónica chega sempre à hora certa.


----------



## XtraNO (4 Abr 2017 às 11:48)

Kraliv disse:


> Com a prática comum de as nossas televisões terem telejornais de 1h ou mais horas e que nunca se sabe quando vão terminar?
> NÃO, obrigado!!
> 
> Se fosse como na TVE1 em que 1 hora de noticias é mesmo 1h e a Mónica chega sempre à hora certa.



Vamos lá ver se é desta que o canal que nós pagamos presta um pouco de serviço público em vez de concursos da treta e comentadores de futebol.
É incrível não haver um espaço dedicado à meteorologia com a presença de um expert, senhores da RTP, tenham VERGONHA!!!!


----------



## MSantos (4 Abr 2017 às 11:48)

Kraliv disse:


> Com a prática comum de as nossas televisões terem telejornais de 1h ou mais horas e que nunca se sabe quando vão terminar?
> NÃO, obrigado!!
> 
> Se fosse como na TVE1 em que 1 hora de noticias é mesmo 1h e a Mónica chega sempre à hora certa.



Eu resolvia esse problema passando o boletim meteorológico exactamente antes do inicio do telejornal.

Penso que o boletim não deveria ser exclusivamente sobre as previsões para o dia seguinte, deviam informar também sobre os avisos meteorológicos, ou risco de incêndio, quando se justificasse.

É uma pena a meteorologia ser tão mal tratada na televisão em Portugal, muitas vezes são apresentadas previsões erradas que nada têm a ver com a previsão do IPMA, apenas servem para criar confusão e descredibilizar as previsões oficiais.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Abr 2017 às 12:04)

Vamos ver se é desta que se apresenta o estado do tempo com o mínimo de qualidade... um espaço que nunca devia ter saído.


----------



## criz0r (4 Abr 2017 às 14:39)

Que óptimas notícias! Esperemos sinceramente, que as previsões Meteorológicas cheguem por fim às nossas casas com a devida qualidade.

Peca por tardia esta decisão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2017 às 14:59)

Está na hora de ver a previsão do tempo na TVE1...perto de 40 anos que não perco a previsão diária .


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2017 às 21:22)

MSantos disse:


> Eu resolvia esse problema passando o boletim meteorológico exactamente antes do inicio do telejornal.
> 
> Penso que o boletim não deveria ser exclusivamente sobre as previsões para o dia seguinte, deviam informar também sobre os avisos meteorológicos, ou risco de incêndio, quando se justificasse.
> 
> É uma pena a meteorologia ser tão mal tratada na televisão em Portugal, muitas vezes são apresentadas previsões erradas que nada têm a ver com a previsão do IPMA, apenas servem para criar confusão e descredibilizar as previsões oficiais.



Um boletim credível e bem feito, era termos os registos do dia anterior, quer em termos de temperatura, vento e precipitação. Certo, que temos acesso ao site do IPMA, mas seria óptimo se entrasse. 

Outra situação, são as cartas meteorológicas com as pressões atmosféricas. Mais, as imagens de radar em casos que justificassem e explicassem quando ocorre fenómenos extremos cada vez mais frequentes no nosso país.

Antigamente, isso era apresentado, excepto as imagens de radar. Quem se lembra, dos boletins mais antigos e o boletim meteorológico para a agricultura que era apresentada a previsão para 1 semana, em que era apresentado a percentagem de água no solo, a precipitação ocorrida na semana anterior e a respectiva temperaturas,

Existe, uma panóplia, de produtos e serviços que podem ser utilizados para o boletim meteorológico e que serve acima de tudo para informar os cidadãos.


----------



## MSantos (5 Abr 2017 às 12:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um boletim credível e bem feito, era termos os registos do dia anterior, quer em termos de temperatura, vento e precipitação. Certo, que temos acesso ao site do IPMA, mas seria óptimo se entrasse.
> 
> Outra situação, são as cartas meteorológicas com as pressões atmosféricas. Mais, as imagens de radar em casos que justificassem e explicassem quando ocorre fenómenos extremos cada vez mais frequentes no nosso país.
> 
> ...



Sim isso seria o ideal, faria todo o sentido! Mas eu já nem pedia tanto, até porque o tempo em televisão vale muito e as audiências mandam, mas no mínimo na TV publica tem que haver um boletim diário com informação meteorológica credível... No mínimo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Abr 2017 às 17:48)

Já tinha saudade destes tempos, em que o tempo era explicado por um especialista, vamos ver se agora é para ficar de vez.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2017 às 22:09)

*Documentário: "O Tempo que Faz" na RTP1*

*Documentário sobre uma das maiores catástrofes ocorridas em Portugal: as cheias de novembro de 1967.*

50 anos depois, um documentário sobre uma das maiores catástrofes ocorridas em Portugal: as cheias de novembro de 1967. 
A água começa a subir em Odivelas, Vila Franca, Benfica, Olival de Basto, Póvoa de Santo Adrião, Aldeia das Quintas... A chuva que parecia pouca transforma-se numa corrente que não pára de subir. Os telefones começam a tocar nos quartéis de bombeiros, as paredes frágeis das barracas em Odivelas cedem, os vidros das casas da lezíria partem-se.
Recuperando testemunhos de época e recolhendo outros agora, reconstituem-se as horas em que a luz se apagou, em que as linhas telefónicas caíram, os carros deixaram de circular e a água subiu nas quintas da lezíria, nas barracas da periferia e nos palácios como aquele, em Oeiras, que albergava parte das coleções Gulbenkian.
Depois a noite acabou e vieram previsões meteorológicas de céu pouco nublado. Mas o sol desse fim de Novembro tornou ainda mais evidente a falta de infraestruturas, a censura e os problemas da habitação do país.

Exibição na RTP1, dia 24 de Novembro às 21:45, a seguir ao Sexta às 9.


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2018 às 15:48)

Lindo! A malta de Bragança é rija! 
http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2018-02-06-As-imagens-da-regiao-mais-fria-de-Portugal--75-C


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2018 às 20:21)

istou acabou de passar na TVI, será que eles não têm a mínima noção para desconfiarem de uma previsão de neve no Porto? a cara da mulher diz tudo


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2018 às 20:34)

Siga a desinformação nas nossas tv...nunca irá acabar


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Fev 2018 às 20:37)

Qualquer dia andam a pôr neve em Lisboa.
Ainda não se aperceberam no ridículo em que caem.


----------



## criz0r (26 Fev 2018 às 20:50)

@david 6 na semana passada, vi assim de relance uma previsão de -4ºC para o Porto. Desgraçados estariam os Portuenses, com as previsões diárias da CêGripe..


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 20:55)

criz0r disse:


> @david 6 na semana passada, vi assim de relance uma previsão de -4ºC para o Porto. Desgraçados estariam os Portuenses, com as previsões diárias da CêGripe..


Eles andam a ver se o pessoal se constipa por sugestão e assim vendem mais!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Fev 2018 às 21:07)

david 6 disse:


> istou acabou de passar na TVI, será que eles não têm a mínima noção para desconfiarem de uma previsão de neve no Porto? a cara da mulher diz tudo



Já repugnei veemente tal anúncio disparatado aqui no fórum com apelo à proibição da desinformação, mas vieram lembrar-me que vivemos numa economia de livre-mercado onde vale tudo no marketing.


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2018 às 12:20)

Parece que caiu água neve no porto, na zona do palácio de cristal... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2018 às 12:23)

Essa mesma pub para hoje já da máxima de 20℃ no Porto


----------



## cookie (27 Fev 2018 às 21:10)

miguel disse:


> Essa mesma pub para hoje já da máxima de 20℃ no Porto


Eheheh... São uns cómicos :-)

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## undersnite (1 Mar 2018 às 20:40)

Acabei de ver essa tal "previsão do tempo" da TVI patrocinada pela Cegripe praí pela 20ª vez e não aguentei mais, tive de vir ao fórum desabafar... Desinformação e comédia total. Será que passado todo este tempo, ainda ninguém na TVI reparou que aquilo não faz sentido nenhum?? Que miséria...


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2018 às 21:19)

undersnite disse:


> Será que passado todo este tempo, ainda ninguém na TVI reparou que aquilo não faz sentido nenhum?? Que miséria...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 21:22)

Já alguém mandou mail à TVI a reportar a situação? Duvido muito que eles venham aqui ao fórum ver as reclamações


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jun 2019 às 19:58)

Hoje, o programa "Voz do Cidadão" da RTP1, abordou em parte as alterações climáticas mas sobretudo as críticas e as melhorias/sugestões que a RTP devia fazer na apresentação dos espaços dedicados à meteorologia.

https://www.rtp.pt/play/p5339/e411850/voz-do-cidadao

O IPMA faz o que pode com o grafismo, agora a RTP tem que evoluir, porque a meteorologista Maria João Frada disse praticamente tudo, é triste quando o grafismo não permite imagens em loop, quer nas imagens de satélite, quer nas cartas meteorológicas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mar 2020 às 00:25)

Infelizmente, parece que a RTP retirou a previsão do tempo dos telejornais... 
De acordo com a página do IPMA, a última vez em que houve um meteorologista na televisão foi a 16 de março. Estamos no dia 26. 
E, para além disso, parece que também retiraram a própria rubrica da previsão! Nem a previsão para os dias seguintes mostram (só a TVI mostra alguma coisa)!!! Que treta de televisão temos por cá em Portugal... 

Já em Espanha, a situação é completamente distinta. Mantêm as previsões do tempo nas televisões nacionais e regionais.  
Já percebi que, para a maior parte dos portugueses, a única coisa que querem saber é se vai estar sol, chuva, frio ou calor, e mais nada. De resto, se as pessoas estão em casa, também não querem saber de meteorologia, e por isso as televisões deixam de dar. Aqueles que têm interesse são obrigados a ir à Internet ou a sintonizar a TVE Internacional ou a TV Galiza.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2020 às 00:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Infelizmente, parece que a RTP retirou a previsão do tempo dos telejornais...
> De acordo com a página do IPMA, a última vez em que houve um meteorologista na televisão foi a 16 de março. Estamos no dia 26.
> E, para além disso, parece que também retiraram a própria rubrica da previsão! Nem a previsão para os dias seguintes mostram (só a TVI mostra alguma coisa)!!! Que treta de televisão temos por cá em Portugal...
> 
> ...



Falso... Ainda hoje de manhã (quarta-feira), como de costume, esteve um(a) meteorologista do IPMA no Bom Dia Portugal, a Joana Sanches, bem como no Portugal Em Directo, pouco antes das 19h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Mar 2020 às 00:38)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Falso... Ainda hoje de manhã (quarta-feira), como de costume, esteve um(a) meteorologista do IPMA no Bom Dia Portugal, a Joana Sanches, bem como no Portugal Em Directo, pouco antes das 19h.


Ainda bem... Já estava a ver que não andavam a dar a meteorologia na televisão. 
Então devem ser certos trabalhadores do IPMA que estão de quarentena, porque não andam a carregar os vídeos nem para a página deles nem para o YouTube.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2020 às 12:12)

Numa instituição como o IPMA, as únicas funções críticas são as funções de monitorização (meteo e geofísica) e previsão. Até estou admirado de haver meteorologia na TV porque não é obrigação nenhuma numa situação destas, era fazer os jornalistas interpretar a informação publicamente disponível no site.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mar 2020 às 12:19)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Infelizmente, parece que a RTP retirou a previsão do tempo dos telejornais...
> De acordo com a página do IPMA, a última vez em que houve um meteorologista na televisão foi a 16 de março. Estamos no dia 26.
> E, para além disso, parece que também retiraram a própria rubrica da previsão! Nem a previsão para os dias seguintes mostram (só a TVI mostra alguma coisa)!!! Que treta de televisão temos por cá em Portugal...
> 
> ...


Continuam de manhã e ao final da tarde.


----------



## hurricane (28 Jul 2020 às 13:59)

Hoje o jornal Público tem um artigo sobre o fórum


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jul 2020 às 14:12)

hurricane disse:


> Hoje o jornal Público tem um artigo sobre o fórum


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pu...idade-faz-meteorologia-forma-arte-1925971/amp


----------



## Santofsky (19 Nov 2020 às 19:07)

Seria interessante se voltasse a meteorologia da SIC dos anos 90... ou então uma Yanet Garcia portuguesa.
Se é que me entendem.


----------



## Skizzo (14 Ago 2021 às 20:10)

As previsões na RTVE dão uma certa inveja, convenhamos. Muito mais dinâmica, informativa, e interativa. Já para  não falar que mostram as previsões e dados de muitas mais estações.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Ago 2021 às 20:54)

Skizzo disse:


> As previsões na RTVE dão uma certa inveja, convenhamos. Muito mais dinâmica, informativa, e interativa. Já para  não falar que mostram as previsões e dados de muitas mais estações.


Se a previsão das televisões regionais espanholas é muito melhor que a da televisão estatal portuguesa, que há para dizer mais?


----------



## Thomar (14 Ago 2021 às 21:37)

Charneca Mundial disse:


> Se a previsão das televisões regionais espanholas é muito melhor que a da televisão estatal portuguesa, que há para dizer mais?


Eu muito raramente vejo as previsões nessas estações televisivas, mas quando vejo por exemplo. a meteogalicia  é de ficar com um nó, a diferença é abismal, mostram mapas dos modelos. explicam tudo, e ainda há interatividade com fotos etc..


----------



## Jorge_scp (16 Ago 2021 às 00:46)

A falta de vontade de melhorar nesse aspecto é da comunicação social, e não do IPMA. Infelizmente...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2021 às 21:16)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A falta de vontade de melhorar nesse aspecto é da comunicação social, e não do IPMA. Infelizmente...


A RTP podia ter um boletim meteorológico fabuloso com a colaboração do IPMA, mas quando se vê a previsão mais parece que o meteorologista está a fazer a prova dos 100 mts nos JO do que a passar a informação que deviam passar mais calmamente, esse tema já foi abordado várias vezes pelos provedores do telespectador da RTP mas nunca existiu vontade para fazerem algo que desse informação mais pormenorizada e não dar a fugir como fazem, deve ser meio frustrante para quem é meteorologista.


----------



## leofe (3 Dez 2021 às 00:11)

Boas!

Como sabem, a CNN chegou aos nossos ecrãs há poucos dias, mas infelizmente e contrariamente ao que se faz nos EUA, aqui em Portugal as estações de televisão não se dignam a elaborar um boletim meteorológico de qualidade!! A única estação de TV com alguma qualidade ao nível de meteorologia ainda é a RTP, que lá continua a levar o meteorologista todos os dias. Mas sinceramente, não acrescentam nada de novo ao que já se sabe. Um meteorologista amador faz muito mais!

Quanto á CNN, acho que já todos sabíamos o que vinha aí: mais do mesmo (puseram um grafismo todo modernaço e tal, mas é durante tão pouco tempo que até dá pena). Tanta expetativa e afinal é mais do mesmo!
"Em todas as frentes" dizem eles. Mas como? Só se fala de COVID e de notícias que já estamos fartinhos de ouvir! Tenham juízo! Um canal de televisão para ter o nome CNN tem que ter muito mais nível do que esta TVI24 ou CMTV camuflada tem. 

Tenho dito!


----------



## Costa (29 Dez 2021 às 09:00)

Há semanas que a TVI mostra este tipo de previsão para os Açores com os seus galhofeiros do tempo a dizer que é preciso uma mantinha nas Flores porque faz muito frio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2022 às 17:14)

A grande meteorologista Maria João Frada a dizer tudo sobre como o boletim devia ser e que a RTP ignora.

Aqui, fica a Voz do Cidadão que deu hoje na RTP1









						Voz do Cidadão Episódio 27 - de 09 Jul 2022 - RTP Play - RTP
					

Programa da responsabilidade de Ana Sousa Dias, Provedora do Telespetador, sendo exibido regularmente através de todos os canais do Serviço Público




					www.rtp.pt


----------



## JCARL (9 Jul 2022 às 18:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A grande meteorologista Maria João Frada a dizer tudo sobre como o boletim devia ser e que a RTP ignora.
> 
> Aqui, fica a Voz do Cidadão que deu hoje na RTP1
> 
> ...


E a ouvir com atenção na parte final o resto da intervenção da Maria João Frada, e os alertas que deixou sobre as previsíveis alterações do clima em Portugal no futuro.


----------

